# Chittagong vs Kolkata



## Species

Both are major port cities in South Asia with good contribution to their national economies.

Chittagong has a rich history, being the economic center of Bengal for centuries. The harbor of Chittagong was well known to the Europeans and was mentioned as one of the finest harbors in the East by Ptolemy . In the 16th century, Portuguese arrived in the city and named it as 'Porto Grand de Bengala' or the great port of Bengal. Chittagong is now regarded as the commercial capital of Bangladesh. Economy of Chittagong is mainly dominated by steel, ship building, textile etc.

Kolkata's establishment as a major city dates back to the 17th century with the arrival of the British Empire in India. Kolkata was the capital of British India and was the wealthiest city in the sub continent till the early 20th century. At present, Kolkata plays a prominent role in the economy of Eastern India. Kolkata's economy is largely led by the growth of the IT industry.

*GDP (ppp)*

Chittagong - $174.06 Billion
Economy of Chittagong - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Kolkata - $150 Billion
Economy of Kolkata - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Annual port handling

Cargo handling*
Chittagong - 49.917 million tons (2012-13)
Cargo Handling Statistics | Chittagong Port Authority

Kolkata - 41.386 million tons (2013-14)
Cargo Statistics-Kolkata Port Trust

*Container handling*
Chittagong - 1,468,713 TEUs (2012-13)
Containers Handling Statistics of Chittagong Port | Chittagong Port Authority

Kolkata - 562,020 TEUs (2013-14)
http://www.kolkataporttrust.gov.in/showfile.php?layout=2&lang=1&lid=1284

@Rain Man @Maira La @Bilal9 @bongbang @Doyalbaba and others, please share more info about these two cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## N/A

Species said:


> Both are major port cities in South Asia with good contribution to their national economies.
> 
> Chittagong has a rich history, being the economic center of Bengal for centuries. The harbor of Chittagong was well known to the Europeans and was mentioned as one of the finest harbors in the East by Ptolemy . In the 16th century, Portuguese arrived in the city and named it as 'Porto Grand de Bengala' or the great port of Bengal. Chittagong is now regarded as the commercial capital of Bangladesh. Economy of Chittagong is mainly dominated by steel, ship building, textile etc.
> 
> Kolkata's establishment as a major city dates back to the 17th century with the arrival of the British Empire in India. Kolkata was the capital of British India and was the wealthiest city in the sub continent till the early 20th century. At present, Kolkata plays a prominent role in the economy of Eastern India. Kolkata's economy is largely led by the growth of the IT industry.
> 
> *GDP (ppp)*
> 
> Chittagong - $174.06 Billion
> Economy of Chittagong - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Kolkata - $150 Billion
> Economy of Kolkata - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Annual port handling
> 
> Cargo handling*
> Chittagong - 49.917 million tons (2012-13)
> Cargo Handling Statistics | Chittagong Port Authority
> 
> Kolkata - 41.386 million tons (2014-14)
> Cargo Statistics-Kolkata Port Trust
> 
> *Container handling*
> Chittagong - 1,468,713 TEUs (2012-13)
> Containers Handling Statistics of Chittagong Port | Chittagong Port Authority
> 
> Kolkata - 562,020 TEUs (2013-14)
> http://www.kolkataporttrust.gov.in/showfile.php?layout=2&lang=1&lid=1284
> 
> @Rain Man @Maira La @Bilal9 @bongbang @Doyalbaba and others, please share more info about these two cities.


Looks like someone took my advise

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Species

SquadronLeaderDin said:


> Looks like someone took my advise



Yes, you have posted a nice comment and I liked the idea of comparing Chittagong and Kolkata, I don't know which is better now but once the ongoing projects like the deep sea port are completed, Chittagong will be completely in a different league.


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Species said:


> Both are major port cities in South Asia with good contribution to their national economies.
> 
> Chittagong has a rich history, being the economic center of Bengal for centuries. The harbor of Chittagong was well known to the Europeans and was mentioned as one of the finest harbors in the East by Ptolemy . In the 16th century, Portuguese arrived in the city and named it as 'Porto Grand de Bengala' or the great port of Bengal. Chittagong is now regarded as the commercial capital of Bangladesh. Economy of Chittagong is mainly dominated by steel, ship building, textile etc.
> 
> Kolkata's establishment as a major city dates back to the 17th century with the arrival of the British Empire in India. Kolkata was the capital of British India and was the wealthiest city in the sub continent till the early 20th century. At present, Kolkata plays a prominent role in the economy of Eastern India. Kolkata's economy is largely led by the growth of the IT industry.
> 
> *GDP (ppp)*
> 
> Chittagong - $174.06 Billion
> Economy of Chittagong - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Kolkata - $150 Billion
> Economy of Kolkata - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Annual port handling
> 
> Cargo handling*
> Chittagong - 49.917 million tons (2012-13)
> Cargo Handling Statistics | Chittagong Port Authority
> 
> Kolkata - 41.386 million tons (2014-14)
> Cargo Statistics-Kolkata Port Trust
> 
> *Container handling*
> Chittagong - 1,468,713 TEUs (2012-13)
> Containers Handling Statistics of Chittagong Port | Chittagong Port Authority
> 
> Kolkata - 562,020 TEUs (2013-14)
> http://www.kolkataporttrust.gov.in/showfile.php?layout=2&lang=1&lid=1284
> 
> @Rain Man @Maira La @Bilal9 @bongbang @Doyalbaba and others, please share more info about these two cities.


Excellent information collection.Keep posting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

Doyalbaba said:


> Excellent information collection.Keep posting.



Thanks, I will start posting information about some ongoing/upcoming projects in Chittagong when I will be free. Please do contribute to this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Species said:


> Both are major port cities in South Asia with good contribution to their national economies.
> 
> Chittagong has a rich history, being the economic center of Bengal for centuries. The harbor of Chittagong was well known to the Europeans and was mentioned as one of the finest harbors in the East by Ptolemy . In the 16th century, Portuguese arrived in the city and named it as 'Porto Grand de Bengala' or the great port of Bengal. Chittagong is now regarded as the commercial capital of Bangladesh. Economy of Chittagong is mainly dominated by steel, ship building, textile etc.
> 
> Kolkata's establishment as a major city dates back to the 17th century with the arrival of the British Empire in India. Kolkata was the capital of British India and was the wealthiest city in the sub continent till the early 20th century. At present, Kolkata plays a prominent role in the economy of Eastern India. Kolkata's economy is largely led by the growth of the IT industry.
> 
> *GDP (ppp)*
> 
> Chittagong - $174.06 Billion
> Economy of Chittagong - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Kolkata - $150 Billion
> Economy of Kolkata - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Annual port handling
> 
> Cargo handling*
> Chittagong - 49.917 million tons (2012-13)
> Cargo Handling Statistics | Chittagong Port Authority
> 
> Kolkata - 41.386 million tons (2014-14)
> Cargo Statistics-Kolkata Port Trust
> 
> *Container handling*
> Chittagong - 1,468,713 TEUs (2012-13)
> Containers Handling Statistics of Chittagong Port | Chittagong Port Authority
> 
> Kolkata - 562,020 TEUs (2013-14)
> http://www.kolkataporttrust.gov.in/showfile.php?layout=2&lang=1&lid=1284
> 
> @Rain Man @Maira La @Bilal9 @bongbang @Doyalbaba and others, please share more info about these two cities.




Very conveniently you used Chittagong GDP of 2015 while 2010 for Kolkata 
Top 10 Most Developed City in India by GDP - Top 10 Wala

GDP of Kolkata in PPP terms is around 260 billion USD while in Nominal terms, it is 150 Billion USD....



Tridibans said:


> Very conveniently you used Chittagong GDP of 2015 while 2010 for Kolkata
> Top 10 Most Developed City in India by GDP - Top 10 Wala
> 
> GDP of Kolkata in PPP terms is around 260 billion USD while in Nominal terms, it is 150 Billion USD....



Whats more.... you used GDP of whole of Chittagong district and only of Kolkata city 

Economy of Chittagong - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## gslv mk3

*Transport in Kolkata

Kolkata Metro









*
Number of lines 1 operational
4 under construction 

System length 28.14 km 

*In Chittagong ?*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Species

Tridibans said:


> Very conveniently you used Chittagong GDP of 2015 while 2010 for Kolkata
> Top 10 Most Developed City in India by GDP - Top 10 Wala
> 
> GDP of Kolkata in PPP terms is around 260 billion USD while in Nominal terms, it is 150 Billion USD....



Your own source says Kolkata's GDP in PPP is $150 billion. And nominal GDP of 150 billion? Boy... the total nominal GDP of West Bengal is barely 100 billion USD.

Industry In West Bengal, Information, About West Bengal's GDP Details



Tridibans said:


> Very conveniently you used Chittagong GDP of 2015 while 2010 for Kolkata
> Top 10 Most Developed City in India by GDP - Top 10 Wala
> 
> GDP of Kolkata in PPP terms is around 260 billion USD while in Nominal terms, it is 150 Billion USD....
> 
> 
> 
> Whats more.... you used GDP of whole of Chittagong district and only of Kolkata city
> 
> Economy of Chittagong - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



The GDP is only for Chittagong city not the entire district.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

Its okay guys....Good Luck to Chittagong Port..I wish it develops more and more and bring prosperity to BD...It is always good that me as well as my neighour also develops economically.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

*Kolkata Airport











Chittagong ?*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saiful Islam

CTG is a 100x cleaner, that is the difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

gslv mk3 said:


> *Transport in Kolkata
> 
> Kolkata Metro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Number of lines 1 operational
> 4 under construction
> 
> System length 28.14 km
> 
> *In Chittagong ?*



Metro rail is yet to come but Chittagong has a decent circular railway.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nForce

Species said:


> I don't think Kolkata's GDP will be 260 billion now since India didn't witnessed that much growth. And nominal GDP of 150 billion? Boy... I guess the total nominal GDP of West Bengal would be barely 100 billion USD.


Yeah well no cookies for guessworks. 



> The GDP is only for Chittagong city not the entire district.


It's for the entire province and that too you are quoting PPP values. Also, you have 2015 data in one hand and 2010 on the other. Frankly, with that much of fabricated data, you will not last 2 minutes in a meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## gslv mk3

Species said:


> Metro rail is yet to come but Chittagong has a decent circular railway.



both are different systems.Kolkata too have a suburban rail

Chittagong is connected to the capital of Bangladesh by a 2 lane highway & a meter gauge railway line.Too bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

gslv mk3 said:


> both are different systems.Kolkata too have a suburban rail
> 
> Chittagong is connected to the capital of Bangladesh by a 2 lane highway & a meter gauge railway line.Too bad.



It's being converted into four lanes and will be completed by the end of this year so no worries... and for railway, there are plans for high speed elevated railway with an MoU already signed with China.


----------



## gslv mk3

Species said:


> . and for railway, there are plans for high speed elevated railway with an MoU already signed with China.



BD can't afford such projects dear.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Species

gslv mk3 said:


> BD can't afford such projects dear.



Yes, and the MoU has been signed just for fun...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Species said:


> Yes, and the MoU has been signed just for fun...



What about much hyped $7 billion airport and Dhaka Metro ? First convert your meter gauge tracks into broad gauge,then talk about HSR.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HariPrasad

Species said:


> Both are major port cities in South Asia with good contribution to their national economies.
> 
> Chittagong has a rich history, being the economic center of Bengal for centuries. The harbor of Chittagong was well known to the Europeans and was mentioned as one of the finest harbors in the East by Ptolemy . In the 16th century, Portuguese arrived in the city and named it as 'Porto Grand de Bengala' or the great port of Bengal. Chittagong is now regarded as the commercial capital of Bangladesh. Economy of Chittagong is mainly dominated by steel, ship building, textile etc.
> 
> Kolkata's establishment as a major city dates back to the 17th century with the arrival of the British Empire in India. Kolkata was the capital of British India and was the wealthiest city in the sub continent till the early 20th century. At present, Kolkata plays a prominent role in the economy of Eastern India. Kolkata's economy is largely led by the growth of the IT industry.
> 
> *GDP (ppp)*
> 
> Chittagong - $174.06 Billion
> Economy of Chittagong - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Kolkata - $150 Billion
> Economy of Kolkata - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Annual port handling
> 
> Cargo handling*
> Chittagong - 49.917 million tons (2012-13)
> Cargo Handling Statistics | Chittagong Port Authority
> 
> Kolkata - 41.386 million tons (2013-14)
> Cargo Statistics-Kolkata Port Trust
> 
> *Container handling*
> Chittagong - 1,468,713 TEUs (2012-13)
> Containers Handling Statistics of Chittagong Port | Chittagong Port Authority
> 
> Kolkata - 562,020 TEUs (2013-14)
> http://www.kolkataporttrust.gov.in/showfile.php?layout=2&lang=1&lid=1284
> 
> @Rain Man @Maira La @Bilal9 @bongbang @Doyalbaba and others, please share more info about these two cities.



Good luck to both cities.


----------



## gslv mk3

*Kolkata-Second Hooghly Bridge & a Road Interchange






*
pathikdebmallik, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## nForce

Species said:


> It's being converted into four lanes and will be completed by the end of this year so no worries... and for railway, there are plans for high speed elevated railway with an MoU already signed with China.


MoU with China ? Do you even know what these words mean ? 
That highway construction is funded via Japan debt cancellation fund. In 2006, the contract went to a Pakistani company, which got cancelled in 2010 and went to a Chinese company, Sinohydro Corporation. They were supposed to complete the job by end of 2013, but completed only 30% in that time and asked for more money than what was agreed before, I forgot the amount. It' mid-2015 and still not completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bilal9

nForce said:


> MoU with China ? Do you even know what these words mean ?
> That highway construction is funded via Japan debt cancellation fund. In 2006, the contract went to a Pakistani company, which got cancelled in 2010 and went to a Chinese company, Sinohydro Corporation. They were supposed to complete the job by end of 2013, but completed only 30% in that time and asked for more money than what was agreed before, I forgot the amount. It' mid-2015 and still not completed.



Being a non-Bangladeshi I am honestly impressed by your level of knowledge about our projects.

What is the source? Wiki?


----------



## nForce

Bilal9 said:


> Being a non-Bangladeshi I am honestly impressed by your level of knowledge about our projects.
> 
> What is the source? Wiki?


Somewhat related to work, hence some particular type of news leaves a greater impression.

Wiki can be a great source too if you have the habit of checking the references being quoted there.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gslv mk3

nForce said:


> MoU with China



I don't think their current trains reach a max speed of 100 kmh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Species

gslv mk3 said:


> What about much hyped $7 billion airport and Dhaka Metro ? First convert your meter gauge tracks into broad gauge,then talk about HSR.



Already being converted. Dhaka Metro is under construction. 



gslv mk3 said:


> *Kolkata-Second Hooghly Bridge & a Road Interchange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> pathikdebmallik, on Flickr



That's nice, here's Chittagong's answer - the Shah Amanat Bridge over Karnaphuli river

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jako

Species said:


> It's being converted into four lanes and will be completed by the end of this year so no worries... and for railway, there are plans for high speed elevated railway with an MoU already signed with China.


*So why dont you open a thread when these fantasies turn into reality?*
You are comparing Kolkata to a dreamland of yours my dear friend.
To sum it up:
*1. You compared 5 year old data for Kolkata with current figures of Chottogram. And please my friend from next time do not quote wikipedia.
Go through the below link to educate yourself *:
http://www.brookings.edu/~/media/Re...global-metro-monitor/bmpp_GMM_final.pdf?la=en
*2. What infrastructure/Industry you guys are planning for Chottogram, is already servicing the people ok Kolkata.
3. I would not embarass you more by posting pictures of Kolkata. Google for kolkata airport/rajarhat/salt lake pictures. Dont get surprised when you do. Those are actually in Kolkata / and not CGI.
4. Take my advise and dont embarrass yourself and your city further.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

Species said:


> Already being converted. Dhaka Metro is under construction.



Not enough,even your new tracks aren't up to the mark
Dhaka metro is under construction ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

How do they calculate GDP for a city in India.

Total Population (Metro + Non Metro) x Per Capita Income (in Rupee)

Now you figure why Bombay Delhil and Kolkata GDP looks so inflated. 


Thanks for the Thread. We should also bring other cities into account. Cities per square mile is way higher than India in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

iajdani said:


> Total Population (Metro + Non Metro) x Per Capita Income (in Rupee)
> 
> Now you figure why Bombay Delhil and Kolkata GDP looks so inflated.



Nice joke,dear.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jako

iajdani said:


> How do they calculate GDP for a city in India.
> 
> Total Population (Metro + Non Metro) x Per Capita Income (in Rupee)
> 
> Now you figure why Bombay Delhil and Kolkata GDP looks so inflated.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Thread. We should also bring other cities into account. Cities per square mile is way higher than India in Bangladesh.


kano bhai kano?
Why are you so eager to make a$$ out of yourself with such claims?
Lol, no details/no stats and my bangladeshi comes and leaves a big fart which will further retard a already retarded thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TopCat

nForce said:


> MoU with China ? Do you even know what these words mean ?
> That highway construction is funded via Japan debt cancellation fund. In 2006, the contract went to a Pakistani company, which got cancelled in 2010 and went to a Chinese company, Sinohydro Corporation. They were supposed to complete the job by end of 2013, but completed only 30% in that time and asked for more money than what was agreed before, I forgot the amount. It' mid-2015 and still not completed.



The main reason for the delay is our Honorable Prime Minister. She signed a note while passing the project that the earth filling must be done from dredged sand from the river which was insane. To stay safe the contractor sub contracted the earth filling who actually started collecting the sand from hills of Chittagong instead of river bed. The environment guys sued them and chased them away. By that time the project cost inflated many fold. I dont blame the contractor for this though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archie

Why do the Lungi keep on comparing their cities to Kolkata.
Is this some kind of weird Bengali fetish

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jako

Archie said:


> Why do the Lungi keep on comparing their cities to Kolkata.
> Is this some kind of weird Bengali fetish


Just a feel good thread for bangladeshis.
The replies here are so funny I dont even feel like pulling up stats.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SP!TF!R3

We've this....







Kolkata Class Destroyer

Chittagong???

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Saiful Islam

Archie said:


> Why do the Lungi keep on comparing their cities to Kolkata.
> Is this some kind of weird Bengali fetish



Rainman started the first thread you stupid call centre hippity hoppitus

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TopCat

SP!TF!R3 said:


> We've this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kolkata Class Destroyer
> 
> Chittagong???



Whats this on the tower? Honuman dck?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archie

SP!TF!R3 said:


> We've this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kolkata Class Destroyer
> 
> Chittagong???


Wait for a wet lungi to post the photo of a Chittagong class Fishing boat

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gslv mk3

SP!TF!R3 said:


> Kolkata Class Destroyer

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Species

SP!TF!R3 said:


> We've this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kolkata Class Destroyer
> 
> Chittagong???



INS Kolkata is based in Mumbai not Kolkata, which is the largest ship with a home port of Kolkata?

In Chittagong it's BNS Bangabandhu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

iajdani said:


> Whats this on the tower? Honuman dck?


dont worry if it were, we would make sure you are the one providing the underwear.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rezangahir

Do we have Rohingya mallecha in kolkata ...imo kolkata is known for kullen noble blood and philosophers who were never 3ft 3inch midget.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SP!TF!R3

iajdani said:


> Whats this on the tower? Honuman dck?



some kind of antenna...does it looks like a dck??what a ...








Archie said:


> Wait for a wet lungi to post the photo of a Chittagong class Fishing boat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archie

Species said:


> INS Kolkata is docked in Mumbai not Kolkata, which is the largest ship with a home port of Kolkata?
> 
> In Chittagong it's BNS Bangabandhu
> 
> I think the INS Delhi is docked in Kolkata,
> Going by Bangladeshi logic, we should have docked it in the Yamuna River.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jako

Species said:


> Already being converted. Dhaka Metro is under construction.
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice, here's Chittagong's answer - the Shah Amanat Bridge over Karnaphuli river


Looks like a swamp land. haha.
No infra in place at all.
pROVE ME WRONG WITH SOME CITYSCRAPES .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rezangahir

Your face resembles my ugly dik except it's taller and light skinned.



iajdani said:


> Whats this on the tower? Honuman dck?


----------



## SP!TF!R3

Species said:


> INS Kolkata is based in Mumbai not Kolkata, which is the largest ship with a home port of Kolkata?
> 
> In Chittagong it's BNS Bangabandhu




Kolkata comes under Eastern Command..

Flagship is Jalashwa(until Viky comes under Eastern Command)






we also have some 5 Rajput Class Destroyers,3 Shivalik Class Frigates,3 Godavari Class Frigates,3 Kora Class Corvettes and such..





















Enough Firepower to flatten Bangladesh..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Species

SP!TF!R3 said:


> Kolkata comes under Eastern Command..
> 
> Flagship is Jalashwa(until Viky comes under Eastern Command)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we also have some 5 Rajput Class Destroyers,3 Shivalik Class Frigates,3 Godavari Class Frigates,3 Kora Class Corvettes and such..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough Firepower to flatten Bangladesh..



All these are based in Vishkhapatnam not Kolkata. Is there any Naval base in Kolkata?


----------



## dray

Species said:


> Both are major port cities in South Asia with good contribution to their national economies.
> 
> Chittagong has a rich history, being the economic center of Bengal for centuries. The harbor of Chittagong was well known to the Europeans and was mentioned as one of the finest harbors in the East by Ptolemy . In the 16th century, Portuguese arrived in the city and named it as 'Porto Grand de Bengala' or the great port of Bengal. Chittagong is now regarded as the commercial capital of Bangladesh. Economy of Chittagong is mainly dominated by steel, ship building, textile etc.
> 
> Kolkata's establishment as a major city dates back to the 17th century with the arrival of the British Empire in India. Kolkata was the capital of British India and was the wealthiest city in the sub continent till the early 20th century. At present, Kolkata plays a prominent role in the economy of Eastern India. Kolkata's economy is largely led by the growth of the IT industry.
> 
> *GDP (ppp)*
> 
> Chittagong - $174.06 Billion
> Economy of Chittagong - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Kolkata - $150 Billion
> Economy of Kolkata - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Annual port handling
> 
> Cargo handling*
> Chittagong - 49.917 million tons (2012-13)
> Cargo Handling Statistics | Chittagong Port Authority
> 
> Kolkata - 41.386 million tons (2013-14)
> Cargo Statistics-Kolkata Port Trust
> 
> *Container handling*
> Chittagong - 1,468,713 TEUs (2012-13)
> Containers Handling Statistics of Chittagong Port | Chittagong Port Authority
> 
> Kolkata - 562,020 TEUs (2013-14)
> http://www.kolkataporttrust.gov.in/showfile.php?layout=2&lang=1&lid=1284
> 
> @Rain Man @Maira La @Bilal9 @bongbang @Doyalbaba and others, please share more info about these two cities.



What an embarrassment! Your Dhaka can be considered with our Burdwan (only it is just bigger), not even Durgapur, and forget about Kolkata. And Chittagong whatt?

You are fudging data, comparing 2010 data with 2015 data of yours, that too PPP. Comparing figures of your whole district with a city, what next?  And Kolkata is not our major port, Haldia is!! And port is not our prime business.

You want to compare modern amenities of a city? Public transport, infrastructure, modern industries, buildings, shopping malls, multiplexes, hospitals, schools, colleges, universities, centres of professional education and research, information technology, etc.? I suggest you combine both Dhaka and Chittagong and come against Kolkata...and see where you stand.  I will post the details in the late evening, not now.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jackdaws

Amusing thread. As an Indian, I am happy if BD develops. But nominal GDP of Chittagong is $40 billion, Cal is $150 billion. Lest we forget - for close to 150 years, Calcutta was the capital of British India. You should compare apples and apples, not oranges. The nominal GDP of BD is $209 billion - how is it possible that $170+ billion is from Chittagong?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SP!TF!R3

Species said:


> All these are based in Vishkhapatnam not Kolkata. Is there any Naval base in Kolkata?



who told you that?? 

there are 5 major bases in ENC..

Kolkata,Paradip,Tuticorin,Vishakhapatnam and Chennai along with A&N.INS Varsha is coming.

it consists some 55 vessels(its Navy and not Coast Guard)..

the pictures I posted are the major surface combatants of this fleet.

and Every ships gets docked here and there..There is no Fixed base.what do you think other bases are for?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

SP!TF!R3 said:


> who told you that??
> 
> there are 5 major bases in ENC..
> 
> Kolkata,Paradip,Tuticorin,Vishakhapatnam and Chennai along with A&N.INS Varsha is coming.
> 
> it consists some 55 vessels(its Navy and not Coast Guard)..
> 
> the pictures I posted are the major surface combatants of this fleet.
> 
> and Every ships gets docked here and there..There is no Fixed base.what do you think other bases are for?



Your surface combatants as well as nuclear and non-nuclear subs have been deployed for tackling the Chinese sub threat in the Bay of Bengal. I don't know how we came into the picture.

And Naval combatants are off topic in this thread...


----------



## dray

Bilal9 said:


> Your surface combatants as well as nuclear and non-nuclear subs have been deployed for tackling the Chinese sub threat in the Bay of Bengal. I don't know how we came into the picture.
> 
> And Naval combatants are off topic in this thread...



You never know what we evil Indians are planning!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bongbang

gslv mk3 said:


> Chittagong is connected to the capital of Bangladesh by a 2 lane highway & a meter gauge railway line.Too bad.



Dhaka Chittagong 4 lane road network is already there. We are talking about 6 and 8 lane roads in places which isnt complete yet. And Dhaka Chittagong has dual gauge rail networks with double line in places.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

bongbang said:


> Dhaka Chittagong 4 lane road network is already there. We are talking about 6 and 8 lane roads in places which isnt complete yet. And Dhaka Chittagong has dual gauge rail networks with double line in places.



links ?


----------



## TopCat

bongbang said:


> Dhaka Chittagong 4 lane road network is already there. We are talking about 6 and 8 lane roads in places which isnt complete yet. And Dhaka Chittagong has dual gauge rail networks with double line in places.



Both rail and roads are on going project and will be complete by 2016 as far as i know.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Jackdaws said:


> Amusing thread. As an Indian, I am happy if BD develops. But nominal GDP of Chittagong is $40 billion, Cal is $150 billion. Lest we forget - for close to 150 years, Calcutta was the capital of British India. You should compare apples and apples, not oranges. The nominal GDP of BD is $209 billion - how is it possible that $170+ billion is from Chittagong?


Entire West Bengal nominal gdp is around 100 billion.How come Kolkata have 150 billion? 
174 billion is gdp ppp for Chittagong,not nominal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nForce

Species said:


> All these are based in Vishkhapatnam not Kolkata. Is there any Naval base in Kolkata?


What do you think ?


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Chittagong city pictures.

*Bangabandhu Complex,Chittagong
*





*Chittagong Boat Club
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Homo Sapiens



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Foy's Lake,Chittagong city










Chittagong city

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Revolving restaurant,Chittagong

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Homo Sapiens



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bongbang

Kadamtali and Bahaddarhat flyover










IIUC 






BBMH USTC






Asian university of women master plan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Radisson blu bay, Chittagong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

Doyalbaba said:


> Radisson blu bay, Chittagong



@Doyalbaba what did you post? Cant see anything.


----------



## Jay12345

the whole of west bengals gdp was 125billion nominal in 2014 so how are indians saying kolkata gdp is 150billion nominal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## damiendehorn

Jackdaws said:


> Amusing thread. As an Indian, I am happy if BD develops. But nominal GDP of Chittagong is $40 billion, Cal is $150 billion. Lest we forget - for close to 150 years, Calcutta was the capital of British India. You should compare apples and apples, not oranges. The nominal GDP of BD is $209 billion - how is it possible that $170+ billion is from Chittagong?



Kolkata has a gdp of $150bn, where did you get that from? According to your own government the whole of west bengal had a nominal gdp of $132bn 2014-2015...Thats according to your own government, how is Kolkatas gdp greater then that of the whole of west bengal?

Industry In West Bengal, Information, About West Bengal's GDP Details

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Homo Sapiens

bongbang said:


> @Doyalbaba what did you post? Cant see anything.


Some pics I posted remain to be visible a while ,after they stop loading farther.Why that happen?


----------



## bongbang

Doyalbaba said:


> Some pics I posted remain to be visible a while ,after they stop loading farther.Why that happen?



I saw that in your posts only. In beautiful Bangaldeshi women and in this thread. In any case you are maybe copying the links and pasting here.


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Homo Sapiens

bongbang said:


> I saw that in your posts only. In beautiful Bangaldeshi women and in this thread. In any case you are maybe copying the links and pasting here.


Yes, I copy paste URL. But what is the correct method?


----------



## gslv mk3

Looks like a tier 2/tier 3 Indian city

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SRP

Doyalbaba said:


> Yes, I copy paste URL. But what is the correct method?



Right click on Picture--->>> copy image location---->> paste it on image url

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Seriously guys? Chittagong is a tiny city, something like Vizag or Kochi is better than Chittagong anyday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RanvirSena

Dhaka and Chittagong look like trash, Patna is much more developed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bongbang

Doyalbaba said:


> Yes, I copy paste URL. But what is the correct method?



Save the pic you want to post in the desktop.
Then choose the upload a file option, its beside post reply button. Then choose the pic from desktop and upload. After uploading choose full image option.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

I just realised entire Chittagong city has the coverage of Google Street View but in Kolkata only a few selected sites have. Why is that?


----------



## Manindra

Species said:


> I just realised entire Chittagong city has the coverage of Google Street View but in Kolkata only a few selected sites have. Why is that?


Because Indian Government barred Google for doing that for security point of view.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Species

Manindra said:


> Because Indian Government barred Google for doing that for security point of view.



Can you show me a link? Kolkata doesn't have any major military installation anyway.


----------



## Manindra

Species said:


> Can you show me a link? Kolkata doesn't have any major military installation anyway.


Banned in India, Bangladesh goes virtual with Google Street View | RTN.ASIA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sam.

RanvirSena said:


> Dhaka and Chittagong look like trash, Patna is much more developed.



Kyo unglii karta hai tu bhai?


----------



## Species

Manindra said:


> Banned in India, Bangladesh goes virtual with Google Street View | RTN.ASIA



Fair enough! The ban seems too extreme though.


----------



## Homo Sapiens

RanvirSena said:


> Dhaka and Chittagong look like trash, Patna is much more developed.


Bihar,Patna are the place where I would not even wish to my enemy to reside.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manindra

Species said:


> Fair enough! The ban seems too extreme though.


Our security hawks are too paranoid after Mumbai attack.


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Roybot said:


> Seriously guys? Chittagong is a tiny city, something like Vizag or Kochi is better than Chittagong anyday.


LOL. Chittagong is tiny? Then what is Kolkata? Chittagong has 6.5 million people vs 4.5 million for Kolkata.

Transport in Kolkata

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Doyalbaba said:


> Transport in Kolkata



Behaving like a typical troll..?

Comeback when your chittagong have a metro rail and a decent airport



Doyalbaba said:


> LOL. Chittagong is tiny? Then what is Kolkata? Chittagong has 6.5 million people vs 4.5 million for Kolkata.



Compare the population of the metropolis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RanvirSena

Doyalbaba said:


> Bihar,Patna are the place where I would not even wish to my enemy to reside.


Face it, Bangladesh is the ultimate manifestation of shit. A poor and dirty country that lives at the mercy of India. Hence the inferiority complex that is showcased by you people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jay12345

RanvirSena said:


> Face it, Bangladesh is the ultimate manifestation of shit. A poor and dirty country that lives at the mercy of India. Hence the inferiority complex that is showcased by you people.


atleast we don't get married to stray dogs and frogs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RanvirSena

Jay12345 said:


> atleast we don't get married to stray dogs and frogs


One guy in Tamil Nadu did that and you Bangladeshis are still erect over that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jay12345

RanvirSena said:


> One guy in Tamil Nadu did that and you Bangladeshis are still erect over that?


Indian girl marries a stray dog as part of bizarre tribal ritual to ward off evil spirit | Daily Mail Online

Seven-year-old Indian girls 'marry' frogs - Telegraph

These 6 Unbelievable Indians Who Married Animals And Their Reason To Do So Will Leave You Shell ShockedRookiestew | Rookiestew

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RanvirSena

Jay12345 said:


> Indian girl marries a stray dog as part of bizarre tribal ritual to ward off evil spirit | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Seven-year-old Indian girls 'marry' frogs - Telegraph
> 
> These 6 Unbelievable Indians Who Married Animals And Their Reason To Do So Will Leave You Shell ShockedRookiestew | Rookiestew


This is never consummated unlike Bangladeshis who look like frogs and monkeys.


----------



## Species

Doyalbaba said:


> LOL. Chittagong is tiny? Then what is Kolkata? Chittagong has 6.5 million people vs 4.5 million for Kolkata.
> 
> Transport in Kolkata



Kolkata looks quite similar to Barisal, both can be good sister cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jay12345

RanvirSena said:


> This is never consummated unlike Bangladeshis who look like frogs and monkeys.


you better start worshipping us then if we look like animals, hindu.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RanvirSena

Jay12345 said:


> you better start worshipping us then if we look like animals, hindu.


Don't speak to high caste Thakur like that musahar


----------



## Species

RanvirSena said:


> Don't speak to high caste Thakur like that musahar



He simply owned you with his last post, you need to come up with something better than this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

Kolkata is a city of IOB. Bengali is not spoken or used in elite and commercial areas. Chittagong is the premier port city of a proud Ffree Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RanvirSena

Species said:


> He simply owned you with his last post, you need to come up with something better than this.


Beta ji, I own your family. They work on farm as labourers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maira La

Jay12345 said:


> atleast we don't get married to stray dogs and frogs












*.. and then the magical first night:



*

*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jay12345

RanvirSena said:


> Don't speak to high caste Thakur like that musahar





Maira La said:


> *.. and then the magical first night:
> 
> 
> 
> *


dogs looks depressed in the last pictures, he was having second thoughts

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Species

RanvirSena said:


> Beta ji, I own your family. They work on farm as labourers.



Urban Dictionary: getting owned

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RanvirSena

Jay12345 said:


> dogs looks depressed in the last pictures, he was having second thoughts


Why are you posting a picture of your mother and father getting married?


----------



## Jay12345

RanvirSena said:


> Why are you posting a picture of your mother and father getting married?


beta ji your ever since **** ban came into effect in india i have noticed an increase in trolling,seems like your right hand is finally free to do something else.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RanvirSena

Jay12345 said:


> beta ji your ever since **** ban came into effect in india i have noticed an increase in trolling,seems like your right hand is finally free to do something else.


I am left handed my friend.


----------



## Jay12345

RanvirSena said:


> I am left handed my friend.


great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

asad71 said:


> Kolkata is a city of IOB. Bengali is not spoken or used in elite and commercial areas. Chittagong is the premier port city of a proud Ffree Bengal.



Looks like you got dropped you on your head as a child. Bangla not spoken in Kolkata ?! And the guys from UP and Andhra who were sent there were complaining they are having all their meetings in Bangla and they are unable to comprehend a single word of it, just yesterday 

So, what do these guys do ? They are still having the conversation in Bangla and then translate the same for these guys.. lol.... Jio!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

RanvirSena said:


> I am left handed my friend.



lol You seem to be under too much parental control.


----------



## gslv mk3

Species said:


> Kolkata looks quite similar to Barisal, both can be good sister cities.




What? This slum ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

gslv mk3 said:


> What? This slum ?



*BARISAL




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RanvirSena

Species said:


> *BARISAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks rubbish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

gslv mk3 said:


> Behaving like a typical troll..?


I have posted that pics from wikipedia page of Kolkata.Was that supposed to offensive? If offensive than why it is in the wikipedia page?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv




----------



## gslv mk3

*Kolkata Roads



















*



Doyalbaba said:


> I have posted that pics from wikipedia page of Kolkata.Was that supposed to offensive? If offensive than why it is in the wikipedia page?



Cycle rickshaw is the national icon of BD,So keep it for yourself.



Species said:


>



Not even close to some tier 3 cities here.Try harder

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mustang06

iajdani said:


> Whats this on the tower? Honuman dck?


Is it funny to make fun of gods?


----------



## gslv

Species said:


> *BARISAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u compare this to kolkata. take Penfluridol.



gslv mk3 said:


> *Kolkata Roads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Cycle rickshaw is the national icon of BD,So keep it for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close to some tier 3 cities here.Try harder


even my hometown Bhubaneswar is better than that shit Barishal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

gslv mk3 said:


> Cycle rickshaw is the national icon of BD,So keep it for yourself.



The picture he posted was not of a cycle rickshaw though.



gslv said:


> u compare this to kolkata. take Penfluridol.



Calm down the pic of Barisal is years old. It is much more developed now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv

Species said:


> Calm down the pic of Barisal is years old. It is much more developed now


still it has a population of two hundred thousand ppl still u comapred this to kolkata , as a doctor i ask u do u even have a standard hospital in barishal , leave alone infrastructure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

*New Town Kolkata






Bidyut&#x27;s flicker, on Flickr

*



gslv said:


> , as a doctor i ask u do u even have a standard hospital in barishal , leave alone infrastructure.



or a Psychiatric hospital for people like him...who compare a megacity to a small town

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

gslv said:


> u compare this to kolkata. take Penfluridol.
> 
> 
> even my hometown Bhubaneswar is better than that shit Barishal.



What do you mean even, Bhubhaneshwar is one of the most organized cities of India, I love it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

gslv said:


> still it has a population of two hundred thousand ppl still u comapred this to kolkata , as a doctor i ask u do u even have a standard hospital in barishal , leave alone infrastructure.



Yes there are many standard hospitals in Barisal. London's population is one third of Mumbai, so Mumbai>London?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv

Species said:


> Yes there are many standard hospitals in Barisal. London's population is one third of Mumbai, so Mumbai>London?


tell me how many organ transplantation takes place in Barishal?



Roybot said:


> What do you mean even, Bhubhaneshwar is one of the most organized cities of India, I love it.


I was just arguing in the proportion of size , yes it is much better than even some overly congested cities in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Under-construction Muradpur flyover in Chittagong.














gslv said:


> tell me how many organ transplantation takes place in Barishal?



Need to consult with the Bangladesh Statistical Bureau. Please wait till then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv

Species said:


> Need to consult with the Bangladesh Statistical Bureau. Please wait till then.


le'me predict , none.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

operational *kolkata metro* line 1 -28 km






4 other lines under construction






Chittagong ?

*Kolkata Airport





*
Chittagong ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

gslv said:


> le'me predict , none.



Good prediction!



gslv mk3 said:


> operational *kolkata metro* line 1 -28 km
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 other lines under construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chittagong ?



You have already posted this in the 1st page.

*Chittagong to get 17-kilometre elevated expressway *

Looking for an alternative route amid increasing port activities, Chittagong Development Authority (CDA) and Chittagong Port Authority (CPA) have jointly planned to take up a 17-kilometer elevated expressway project to connect Karnaphuli 
Bridge and Patenga beach with at least five landing stations. CDA Chairman Abdus Salam put forward a proposal to the prime minister for constructing the elevated expressway to create alternative routes in the commercially important port city. The route – Karanaphuli Bridge to Airport through CDA Avenue-Sheikh Mujib Road – is the key road in the port city of Chittagong as airport-bound passengers face immense sufferings due to absence of alternative routes. “We do not have any alternative route to CDA Avenue-Sheikh Mujib Road. Considering the future rush of mechanised transport movement following increased port activities, I put forward the proposal and the prime minister gave me a patient hearing,” the CDA chairman said. He also said the port authority used around 80% of the roads, while the remaining 20% was used by general purposes. “But the CPA has not spent a single taka for the road communication development in the city,” he alleged. Regarding the plan, he observed that delaying the plan would bring various difficulties to the country’s key sea port and the city. The port users, however, said there should be a proper planning to take forward the proposal with alternative provisions, ensuring maximum benefit from the project. “In fact, the elevated expressway is a very effective plan. But there should be a provision so that a suspension railway (elevated railway with hanging train cars) could be introduced below the expressway,” SM Nurul Hoque, vice- president of Bangladesh-Myanmar Chamber of Commerce and Industry, said. He also said the port authority needed to elicit opinions from city planners, experts and common people through online for better planning. “Port growth increases gradually. We need to have a planning right now to ensure maximum benefit for the port users and keep roads free from traffic jams,” he added. Another port user and former director of FBCCI M Amirul Haque said he did not have faith in the CPA, as it could not appoint an operator for the New Moorning Container Terminal in the last five years. “I do not think the CPA has the proper planning,” he added. Feature of Elevated Expressway The planned expressway will have five landing stations and the route will go through Karnaphuli Bridge-Firingibazar-Sadarghat-Barikbuilding-EPZ intersection-Cement Crossing-Kathghor-Patenga seashore. The CDA chairman said there would be landing stations at Firingibazar-Sadarghat-Bandar Bhaban-Barikbuilding-EPZ intersection so that people could communicate through New Market, Alkaran and Kotwali areas. Asked about the initial project cost, Abdus Salam said it would cost over Tk20bn. He also expressed hopes that the prime minister would make a formal announcement of the proposed project within the next couple of weeks. Meanwhile, sources at the political circle said Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina was expected to visit Chittagong on October 12 and she would make the announcement at a public rally there. - See more at: Chittagong to get 17-kilometre elevated expressway | Dhaka Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nForce

gslv mk3 said:


> *Kolkata Roads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Cycle rickshaw is the national icon of BD,So keep it for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close to some tier 3 cities here.Try harder


Hey!! I have been to all the places in these pictures!! Score!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

More pics of Shah Amanat Bridge or the Third Karnaphuli Bridge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maira La

gslv said:


> I was just arguing in the proportion of size , yes it is much better than even some overly congested cities in India.



Never heard of bhuba whatever city, so just did a google search:

_A view of the settlement under Kharvela Nagar Police Station in Bhubaneswar on Friday._





_Garbage that piled up post-Phailin at Salia Sahi, the biggest slum of the_...






You compare this $hit to Barisal?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Homo Sapiens

*Economy* 

Kolkata is the main commercial and financial hub of East and North-East India[57] and home to the Calcutta Stock Exchange.[79][80] It is a major commercial and military port, and is the only city in eastern India to have an international airport.* Once India's leading city, Kolkata experienced a steady economic decline in the decades following India's independence due to steep population increases and a rise in militant trade-unionism, which included frequent strikes that were backed by left-wing parties.[48] From the 1960s to the late 1990s, several factories were closed and businesses relocated.[48] The lack of capital and resources added to the depressed state of the city's economy and gave rise to an unwelcome sobriquet: the "dying city".*[81] The city's fortunes improved after the Indian economy was liberalised in the 1990s and changes in economic policy were enacted by the West Bengal state government.[48]


Flexible production has been the norm in Kolkata, which has an informal sector that employs more than 40% of the labour force.[14] One unorganised group, roadside hawkers, generated business worth ₹ 8,772 crore (US$ 2 billion) in 2005.[82] As of 2001, around 0.81% of the city's workforce was employed in the primary sector (agriculture, forestry, mining, etc.); 15.49% worked in the secondary sector (industrial and manufacturing); and 83.69% worked in the tertiary sector (service industries).[57]:19 As of 2003, the majority of households in slums were engaged in occupations belonging to the informal sector; 36.5% were involved in servicing the urban middle class (as *maids, drivers, etc.), and 22.2% were casual labourers.[83]:11 About 34% of the available labour force in Kolkata slums were unemployed.[83]*:11 *According to one estimate, almost a quarter of the population live on less than 27 rupees (equivalent to 45 U.S. cents) per day*.[84] As in many other Indian cities, information technology became a high-growth sector in Kolkata starting in the late 1990s; the city's IT sector grew at 70% per annum—a rate that was twice the national average.[48] The 2000s saw a surge of investments in the real estate, infrastructure, retail, and hospitality sectors; several large shopping malls and hotels were launched.[85][86][87][88][89] As of 2010, Kolkata, with an estimated gross domestic product (GDP) by purchasing power parity of 150 billion dollars, ranked third among South Asian cities, after Mumbai and Delhi.[90] Kolkata's GDP in 2014 was ₹1.84 trillion (equivalent to ₹1.8 trillion or US$28 billion in 2015), according to a collaborative assessment by multiple universities and climate agencies.[91]

Kolkata is home to many industrial units operated by large public- and private-sector corporations; major sectors include steel, heavy engineering, mining, minerals, cement, pharmaceuticals, food processing, agriculture, electronics, textiles, and jute. ITC Limited, Coal India Limited, National Insurance Company, Exide Industries and Britannia Industries rank among the companies headquartered in the city. The Tea Board of India and the Ordnance Factories Board of the Ministry of Defence are also headquartered in the city. Kolkata hosts the headquarters of three major public-sector banks: Allahabad Bank, UCO Bank, and the United Bank of India. Adoption of the "Look East" policy by the Indian government; opening of Sikkim's Nathu La mountain pass, which is located on the border between India and China, to bi-directional international trade; and the interest shown by South-East Asian countries in expanding into Indian markets are factors that could benefit Kolkata.[92][93]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Maira La said:


> You compare this shit to Barisal?



I know the keyword you searched for- ' Bhubaneswar slums'.Am I right ?

Bhubaneswar is a planned city

Google Maps

Compare this with this trainwreck called Barisal...

Google Maps

I can post thousands of pics of Barisal slums,if you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv

Maira La said:


> Never heard of bhuba whatever city, so just did a google search:


u think i heard of Bari... whatever before , i had to google too.

Twenty houses gutted at Vatarkhal slum in Barisal

u ppl never cease to amze me

u want to compare infra



































at last lol to ur Bris... whatever.


@gslv mk3 , these b'deshis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Maira La said:


> Do you ever look up Dharavi with the search phrase "dharavi slum"? "dharavi" itself is good enough, "slum" is redundant! Same for bhuba whatever city.



Look at the pic in wikipedia for Barisal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv

gslv mk3 said:


> Look at the pic in wikipedia for Barisal


he forgot to look at left lower part of pic, that surely looks like times square.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

*Tiger Pass Chittagong*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## extra terrestrial

Species said:


> *Container handling*
> Chittagong - 1,468,713 TEUs (2012-13)
> Containers Handling Statistics of Chittagong Port | Chittagong Port Authority
> 
> Kolkata - 562,020 TEUs (2013-14)
> http://www.kolkataporttrust.gov.in/showfile.php?layout=2&lang=1&lid=1284



Container handling of Kolkata port is 1/3 of Chittagong port, seriously? And they constructed Farakka barrage, drying out dozens of rivers and jeopardizing the lives of millions just for this useless Kolkata port?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Species

extra terrestrial said:


> Container handling of Kolkata port is 1/3 of Chittagong port, seriously? And they constructed Farakka barrage, drying out dozens of rivers and jeopardizing the lives of millions just for this useless Kolkata port?



This is why they are called Incredible Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

extra terrestrial said:


> Container handling of Kolkata port is 1/3 of Chittagong port, seriously?



It is not a major container port-JNPT (New Mumbai) is



Species said:


>



That's looks like a substandard road

I guess Bhubaneswar is better than Chittagong @gslv

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv

gslv mk3 said:


> I guess Bhubaneswar is better than Chittagong @gslv


 i need to start a thread on that ,will be fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

gslv said:


> i need to start a thread on that ,will be fun.


My hometown Habiganj is the best...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

iajdani said:


> Habiganj








Hardly comparable to my village in Kerala.Any more slums ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

gslv mk3 said:


> It is not a major container port-JNPT (New Mumbai) is



And still they constructed the Farakka barrage, why? Was it mentioned in a Vedic inscription?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

extra terrestrial said:


> And still they constructed the Farakka barrage, why?



There are other commodities handled there .



extra terrestrial said:


> Was it mentioned in a Vedic inscription?



Can you stop dragging Hinduism into everything ? I am an Indian christian,and I deplore your mocking of other religious beliefs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

gslv mk3 said:


> There are other commodities handled there .



For example...? As far as I know, the main objective to construct the Farakka barrage was to ensure smooth flow of rivers to the harbor Kolkata to prevent siltation. But it looks like Kolkata port is dying anyway. 



gslv mk3 said:


> Can you stop dragging Hinduism into everything ? I am an Indian christian,and I deplore your mocking of other religious beliefs



I'm not dragging Hinduism. Considering the recent history of India, Indians take the Vedic books quite seriously for which they even demolished several heritage sites. Since, I couldn't find any credible reason behind the Farakka barrage so I thought there might be some directions in the Vedic inscriptions to construct it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

extra terrestrial said:


> For example...?



bulk goods..coal,ores,fertilizers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

gslv mk3 said:


> bulk goods..coal,ores,fertilizers



To transport bulk goods, normal people build bridges/highways not barrages, don't know about the Vedic people though...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

extra terrestrial said:


> To transport bulk goods, normal world build bridges/highways not barrages



I've no idea what you're talking about.  It is to prevent sediment deposition at Hoogly,so that ships with a deeper draft can dock on both the port systems - Kolkata & Haldia



extra terrestrial said:


> don't know about the Vedic world though...



We don't need engineering consultancy from 'lungi world'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## extra terrestrial

gslv mk3 said:


> It is to prevent sediment deposition at Hoogly,so that ships with a deeper draft can dock on both the port systems - Kolkata & Haldia



Well, that's what I said previously but you argued there are other bulk goods handled there or something... don't know what. Point is, the project failed from its objective since Kolkata is a dying sea port anyway. 



gslv mk3 said:


> We don't need engineering consultancy from 'lungi world'.



Dhoti world then?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

extra terrestrial said:


> Well, that's what I said previously but you argued there are other bulk goods handled there or something... don't know what.



Are you dumb ? Containers were never the major commodity handled at Kolkata anyway - Its bulk goods,oil etc



extra terrestrial said:


> Dhoti world then?



Dhoti world is far better than lungi desh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

gslv mk3 said:


> Are you dumb ? Containers were never the major commodity handled at Kolkata anyway - Its bulk goods,oil etc



Container, commodity? What did you have after dinner bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

extra terrestrial said:


> Container handling of Kolkata port is 1/3 of Chittagong port, seriously? And they constructed Farakka barrage, drying out dozens of rivers and jeopardizing the lives of millions just for this useless Kolkata port?



Chittagong is the only major port of Bangladesh, Kolkata is one of the many ports of India.

I didn't see anyone dying cause of the Farakka Barrage, infact if anything it has helped a great deal with the flood control in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

Under construction projects in Chittagong.

*51 storied Chittagong City Center















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nForce

Species said:


> Under construction projects in Chittagong.
> 
> *51 storied Chittagong City Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey.. don't post animations. Post the real picture. Even the under-construction one will do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

extra terrestrial said:


> Container, commodity? What did you have after dinner bro?



Is that all you could come up with ?

sediment deposition is a problem that affects every kind of ship or otherwise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

Roybot said:


> I didn't see anyone dying cause of the Farakka Barrage, infact if anything it has helped a great deal with the flood control in the region.



Flood control - Yes, the timing of flood is now controlled through this barrage. Among other effects of Farakka Barrage, increasing salinity levels in the greater Khulna Region (home to the largest mangrove forest and a world heritage site, the Sundarbans) and desertification in the Rajshahi region are notable...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Species said:


> 51 storied Chittagong City Center



The project isn't even approved yet

*Kolkata-The 42 *( 62 floors )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

nForce said:


> Hey.. don't post animations. Post the real picture. Even the under-construction one will do.



Here's another: BNSS Shopping Center


















gslv mk3 said:


> The project isn't even approved yet



Whatever fits your boat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Species said:


> Whatever fits your boat.



CHITTAGONG | Chittagong City Center | 51 fl | Pro - SkyscraperCity

Its been 3 years..any updates ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

gslv mk3 said:


> CHITTAGONG | Chittagong City Center | 51 fl | Pro - SkyscraperCity
> 
> Its been 3 years..any updates ?



Construction started in late 2014, someone living in Chittagong could share some under-construction pictures.


----------



## nForce

@Maira La
I was born in the city of Bhubaneswar, although I'm not an Odiya. It is the capital of Odisha. It is a planned and very nice city with very high standards of living. We have our houses in Nayapalli area.
I don' think I need pictures to make my point, but if you need any, I'll post some for you.
As a matter of fact, I'll choose Bhubaneswar over any tier one city of India which are overpopulated.
Having a dumping ground or a slum area is kind of a reality for most of the cities, world over..But I understand, this is a kind of troll thread and you are inclined to do your bit..hehe...



extra terrestrial said:


> Flood control - Yes, the timing of flood is now controlled through this barrage. Among other effects of Farakka Barrage, increasing salinity levels in the greater Khulna Region (home to the largest mangrove forest and a world heritage site, the Sundarbans) and desertification in the Rajshahi region are notable...


Recently we resolved our enclave issue, which I thought was not possible! I am positive that we are going to resolve the Farakka issue soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dray

gslv said:


> u compare this to kolkata. take Penfluridol.
> 
> 
> even my hometown Bhubaneswar is better than that shit Barishal.



Bhubaneshwar is a modern planned city, far far better than any half-village in Bangladesh.



gslv said:


> still it has a population of two hundred thousand ppl still u comapred this to kolkata , as a doctor i ask u do u even have a standard hospital in barishal , leave alone infrastructure.



Ask me, half of the patients in Kolkata hospitals are Bangladeshis. They even flood the medical facilities in south India. 



extra terrestrial said:


> Container handling of Kolkata port is 1/3 of Chittagong port, seriously? And they constructed Farakka barrage, drying out dozens of rivers and jeopardizing the lives of millions just for this useless Kolkata port?



Kolkata is a river port, we also have a bigger port in Haldia. Besides, port is not our primary livelihood, Kolkata is one of the biggest trading hubs in entire south Asia, we also have modern industries like IT. Let's not compare it with a fishing village.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

nForce said:


> . It is the capital of Odisha. It is a planned and very nice city with very high standards of living. We have our houses in Nayapalli area.
> I don' think I need pictures to make my point, but if you need any, I'll post some for you.



Well bro,ask him to compare the satellite imagery of both cities....from Google Maps

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nForce

gslv mk3 said:


> Well bro,ask him to compare the satellite imagery of both cities....from Google Maps


Bhubaneswar and Barishal ? Let me do that myself first. I have about half an hour to kill

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

nForce said:


> I am positive that we are going to resolve the Farakka issue soon.



Farakka is not an issue at all, that barrage saves Bangladesh from annual flooding which was a regular affair before it was constructed, and a feeder canal draws only 6-7% of the water on an average for our use leaving over 90% for Bangladesh, and that is making them whining for decades. Typical Bangladeshi attitude. 

And just see how mum they are about the issue of China's plan to divert their biggest river Brahmaputra flowing through the entire length of Bangladesh. @Roybot had a good discussion about this river water sharing issue with them, they started mindless ranting and whining when they ran out of logical argument.


----------



## nForce

nForce said:


> Bhubaneswar and Barishal ? Let me do that myself first. I have about half an hour to kill


@gslv mk3 Well the obvious thing to notice about Bhubaneswar is the city is divided into units and blocks, something that you get in a planned development. German architect Otto Königsberger had made the plan for the city in 1946.

But Barishal has a river! A great advantage for a city that is. What they need to do is, create a new township,right beside the existing one, which will be a planned development, rather than trying to make the existing one better.
A newer township will take the pressure off the existing city.



Rain Man said:


> Farakka is not an issue at all, that barrage saves Bangladesh from annual flooding which was a regular affair before it was constructed, and a feeder canal draws only 6-7% of the water on an average for our use leaving over 90% for Bangladesh, and that is making them whining for decades. Typical Bangladeshi attitude.
> 
> And just see how mum they are about the issue of China's plan to divert their biggest river Brahmaputra flowing through the entire length of Bangladesh. @Roybot had a good discussion about this river water sharing issue with them, they started mindless ranting and whining when they ran out of logical argument.


Yes.. I have observed that. You cannot have a proper discussion with just anybody and everybody. It is not they are wrong. It is you, who is wrong, because you chose the wrong guy to talk to

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maira La

nForce said:


> @Maira La
> I was born in the city of Bhubaneswar, although I'm not an Odiya. It is the capital of Odisha. It is a planned and very nice city with very high standards of living. We have our houses in Nayapalli area.
> I don' think I need pictures to make my point, but if you need any, I'll post some for you.
> As a matter of fact, I'll choose Bhubaneswar over any tier one city of India which are overpopulated.
> Having a dumping ground or a slum area is kind of a reality for most of the cities, world over..But I understand, this is a kind of troll thread and you are inclined to do your bit..hehe...



I know. The trolling is not meant for you. 
I was just pulling some trolls' legs. ;p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

Maira La said:


> I know. The trolling is not meant for you.
> I was just pulling some trolls' legs. ;p


A little leg pulling is fine. Keeps people in their respective places


----------



## Maira La

nForce said:


> A little leg pulling is fine. Keeps people in their respective places



Some of the trolls have said pretty horrible things about Chittagong, the city I was born in. But that's okay. It keeps them busy in their otherwise uneventful lives and I'm happy to know they've found a purpose in life!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

Some more under-construction projects in Chittagong:

*Sanmar Country Club 1*






*Sanmar Country Club 2*





*Sanmar Sky Tower Chittagong*
*





Sanmar Green park



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

nForce said:


> A little leg pulling is fine. Keeps people in their respective places



But when I pull their legs, they react like I have pulled something else!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nForce

Rain Man said:


> But when I pull their legs, they react like I have pulled something else!


Hahaha.. I just went through these sequels last night...
Socrates, the famous Greek philosopher once said, "After thunder, comes rain."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

damiendehorn said:


> Kolkata has a gdp of $150bn, where did you get that from? According to your own government the whole of west bengal had a nominal gdp of $132bn 2014-2015...Thats according to your own government, how is Kolkatas gdp greater then that of the whole of west bengal?
> 
> Industry In West Bengal, Information, About West Bengal's GDP Details


Top 15 Indian Cities with Highest GDP



Doyalbaba said:


> Entire West Bengal nominal gdp is around 100 billion.How come Kolkata have 150 billion?
> 174 billion is gdp ppp for Chittagong,not nominal.



I am sure the GDP of West Bengal is higher. You can look it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Jackdaws said:


> Top 15 Indian Cities with Highest GDP
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the GDP of West Bengal is higher. You can look it up.



These GDPs are in PPP form, in PPP Kolkata's GDP is 150 billion USD.


----------



## gslv mk3

* Westin Hotel & The V 33 floor*











^^Note the the new metro line under construction

*Vivara ( 30 floors) & JW Marriott ( 27 floors )





*







Species said:


> under-construction projects



post pics then

*BioWonder ( 20 floor , 15 floor)*
*








*

The Atmosphere Kolkata ( 152 m)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nForce

gslv mk3 said:


> * Westin Hotel & The V 33 floor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Note the the new metro line under construction
> 
> *Vivara ( 30 floors) & JW Marriott ( 27 floors )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post pics then
> 
> *BioWonder ( 20 floor , 15 floor)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> The Atmosphere Kolkata ( 152 m)



Nice pics.
@Species Take a note and don't post just animated graphics. Post the real pictures.
I kill hundreds of people in a videogame. That's virtual. There is a difference with the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

*"URBANA" 7 towers ( 40 floors, 45 floors )*
*








*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

nForce said:


> Hahaha.. I just went through these sequels last night...
> Socrates, the famous Greek philosopher once said, "After thunder, comes rain."



I just opened a thread at night, day before yesterday, using an article by a Bangladeshi writer in a mainstream Bangladeshi newspaper, didn't post any comment or altered anything, just left it like that. In the morning when I came back, the thread was already running into pages and going strong, and within another few hours Bangladeshi section was flooded with several sequel threads!! 

On a serious note, I think Bangladeshis find themselves in an insignificant place in global arena, they are yet to leave any mark intertionally, nobody talk about them even in south Asia, that resulted into some kind inferiority complex in them, and the hyper-sensitive attitude is the reflection of that lack of self-esteem. Remember how they reacted over a cricket match? Even their PM commented on it, and the Bangladeshi ICC president made a mess of it and resigned. These reactions are not normal at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

*Ideal Unique Centre ( 27 floors )*
*








*



Rain Man said:


> e, I think Bangladeshis find themselves in an insignificant place in global arena, they are yet to leave any mark intertionally, nobody talk about them even in south Asia, that resulted into some kind inferiority complex in them, and the hyper-sensitive attitude is the reflection of that lack of self-esteem. Remember how they reacted over a cricket match? Even their PM commented on it, and the Bangladeshi ICC president made a mess of it and resigned.



Nailed it,bro !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

gslv mk3 said:


> * Westin Hotel & The V 33 floor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Note the the new metro line under construction
> 
> *Vivara ( 30 floors) & JW Marriott ( 27 floors )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post pics then
> 
> *BioWonder ( 20 floor , 15 floor)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> The Atmosphere Kolkata ( 152 m)



Great job @gslv mk3  I am on a mobile phone, otherwise I could have contributed some pics. Action Area-1 and 2 of 'Rajarhat-New Town' now look like Dubai. We are also coming up with several air-conditioned bus stops in Kolkata. And one of the new metro lines will go underneath the riverbed...an engineering marvel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Rain Man said:


> And one of the new metro lines will go underneath the riverbed...an engineering marvel.



Lets not even talk about metro rail...these Bangladeshi were mocking Indian metro rail systems-When they were yet to start construction of Dhaka metro...

DMRC to help build Dhaka Metro | Page 27

They can't even manufacture railway coaches or wagons...even then

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rezangahir

Rain Man said:


> * inferiority *


lamo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

gslv mk3 said:


> Lets not even talk about metro rail...these Bangladeshi were mocking Indian metro rail systems-When they were yet to start construction of Dhaka metro...
> 
> DMRC to help build Dhaka Metro | Page 27
> 
> They can't even manufacture railway coaches or wagons...even then



Kolkata metro went operational in 1984, and that was a more complex underground metro. By the time Dhaka completes it's single metro route, Kolkata's total length of the network will be 120.03 km with 96 stations. we will have 6 operational interconnected routes all over Kolkata, primarily with 'made in India' rolling stock and other materials. Besides, tier 2/3 cities in India are now getting metro rail.

Check this post:

Dhaka v/s Kolkata | Page 10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

Rain Man said:


> I just opened a thread at night, day before yesterday, using an article by a Bangladeshi writer in a mainstream Bangladeshi newspaper, didn't post any comment or altered anything, just left it like that. In the morning when I came back, the thread was already running into pages and going strong, and within another few hours Bangladeshi section was flooded with several sequel threads!!
> 
> On a serious note, I think Bangladeshis find themselves in an insignificant place in global arena, they are yet to leave any mark intertionally, nobody talk about them even in south Asia, that resulted into some kind inferiority complex in them, and the hyper-sensitive attitude is the reflection of that lack of self-esteem. Remember how they reacted over a cricket match? Even their PM commented on it, and the Bangladeshi ICC president made a mess of it and resigned. These reactions are not normal at all.


Yes.. there was certainly a bit of overreaction there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Bangladeshis will faint if we show them all of India's oprational and upcoming metro rail projects. 



nForce said:


> Yes.. there was certainly a bit of overreaction there.



Thank god they didn't commit mass suicides!


----------



## BDforever

Rain Man said:


> Bangladeshis will faint if we show them all of India's oprational and upcoming metro rail projects.


how about China vs India  two largest ppl nations?  lets see who faints


----------



## Riyad

Compare Dhaka with Kolkata, not Chittagong.


----------



## dray

BDforever said:


> how about China vs India  two largest ppl nations?  lets see who faints



China certainly has better infrastructure, and that's why we don't open threads like 'Shanghai vs Kolkata', that would be making a fool out of ourselves. However, apart from their HSR network China's railway is comparable to ours. 

And we will catch up before your kids go to college, they won't have that option to troll us, don't worry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Rain Man said:


> China's railway is comparable to ours.


----------



## gslv mk3

BDforever said:


>



Its not a joke,other than in the field of HSR,IR is catching up - in every technological field

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam.

BDforever said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

BDforever said:


>



Except their HSR.


----------



## gslv mk3

Rain Man said:


> Besides, tier 2/3 cities in India are now getting metro rail.



Yup,at least 15 would have metro rail by 2015 !! ( corrected )

by 2020..at least 20 -23 !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

gslv mk3 said:


> Yup,at least 15 would have metro rail by 2020 !!



Rapid transit in India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Trollu @BDforever check the link.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Rain Man said:


> Rapid transit in India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Even tier 3 cities are getting Light metro systems !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Sam. said:


>









Rain Man said:


> Rapid transit in India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Trollu @BDforever check the link.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

gslv mk3 said:


> Even tier 3 cities are getting Light metro systems !!



Another revolution waiting to happen is the launch of Reliance Jio broadband, VoIP and media network in December 2015, they will start with coverage to 100,000 Indian cities and villages and connect every nook and corner of the country with high speed broadband network by 2016, and the services will be cheap...with made in India handsets!  Half a dozen other operators are also coming up with their 4G network, and they will have to cut prices to compete with Jio.

We are about to unleash a humongous number of nationalistic Indians on the internet who will troll the hell out of @BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

Rain Man said:


> We are about to unleash a humongous number of natoonalistic Indians on the internet who will troll the hell out of @BDforever


well you can try as you know i am invincible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam.

BDforever said:


>










BDforever said:


> well you can try as you know i am invincible





Rain Man said:


> Another revolution waiting to happen is the launch of Reliance Jio broadband, VoIP and media network in December 2015, they will start with coverage to 100,000 Indian cities and villages and connect every nook and corner of the country with high speed broadband network by 2016, and the services will be cheap...with made in India handsets!  Half a dozen other operators are also coming up with their 4G network, and they will have to cut prices to compete with Jio.
> 
> We are about to unleash a humongous number of nationalistic Indians on the internet who will troll the hell out of @BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Rain Man said:


> We are about to unleash a humongous number of natoonalistic Indians on the internet



That would be a much needed counter reaction to the trolling by some jealous Bangladeshi members...

A few weeks back,some 'respected' Bangladeshi member ( called bee-laal or something  ) was mocking Indian projects as mere CGI - He did that on the same day the seventh metro rail system in India - Chennai metro was inaugurated ... Meanwhile their ' CGI project '...Dhaka metro is yet to start construction..

And heck look what he is doing now -he is posting hundreds of renders of these small buildings,that wouldn't look out of place in an Indian tier 2/tier 3 city !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Sam. said:


>


----------



## Sam.

BDforever said:


> View attachment 251056

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

nForce said:


> Nice pics.
> @Species Take a note and don't post just animated graphics. Post the real pictures.
> I kill hundreds of people in a videogame. That's virtual. There is a difference with the reality.



The developers only show the renders so I'm posting them.

More under construction projects in Chittagong:

*BSRM Tower (32 storied)









*


----------



## Jako

Species said:


> The developers only show the renders so I'm posting them.
> 
> More under construction projects in Chittagong:
> 
> *BSRM Tower (32 storied)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
For GOD's SAKE, STOP POSTING CGIs!!!!
90% of these will never see light of day!!!!

Take a cue from Indian memebers, do you see us posting CGI's? huh?
If you have real/under construction pics..do POST..otherwise spare us of this bullsh@t.
God this Bangladeshis..*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

Jako said:


> *For GOD's SAKE, STOP POSTING CGIs!!!!
> 90% of these will never see light of day!!!!
> 
> Take a cue from Indian memebers, do you see us posting CGI's? huh?
> If you have real/under construction pics..do POST..otherwise spare us of this bullsh@t.
> God this Bangladeshis..*



Never mind they are already under-construction.


----------



## Jako

Species said:


> Never mind they are already under-construction.


How about, i dont believe you!
However , you are free to live in your CGI building, drive by your CGI bridges and marry someone from farmville for all I care.
*But dont post this rubbish pictures anymore, unless you have real pics.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Jako said:


> How about, i dont believe you!
> However , you are free to live in your CGI building, drive by your CGI bridges and marry someone from farmville for all I care.
> *But dont post this rubbish pictures anymore, unless you have real pics.*



When they are complete, I will post the real pics no problem. The developers only show renders.


----------



## Jako

Species said:


> When they are complete, I will post the real pics no problem. The developers only show renders.


Until then you can stfu and stop posting bullsh$t.
And I still dont believe your little fantasies ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Jako said:


> Until then you can stfu and stop posting bullsh$t.
> And I still dont believe your little fantasies ..



You can believe, there is no problem. Agrabad is now totally a construction zone where most of these buildings are being built.


----------



## Jako

Species said:


> You can believe, there is no problem. Agrabad is now totally a construction zone where most of these buildings are being built.


*Pics my jamati friend, where are the pics?*
You big mouth Bangladeshi opened this thread comparing chottogram to KOLKATA, and now running with your tail between your legs when asked to show proof.
The only good thing I saw was that bridge and NOTHING ELSE. NOTHING!
Even then the 2 howrah bridges and nivedita setu look far better than that. Also numbers on our side!

You should be ashamed of yourself. Beacause of a nomuna like you, other Bangladeshis who see this thread will go into depression!
You single handedly made sure that, Bangladesh gets a royal a$$ kicking here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Species said:


> Never mind they are already under-construction.



post pics then !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Jako said:


> *Pics my jamati friend, where are the pics?*
> You big mouth Bangladeshi opened this thread comparing chottogram to KOLKATA, and now running with your tail between your legs when asked to show proof.
> The only good thing I saw was that bridge and NOTHING ELSE. NOTHING!
> Even then the 2 howrah bridges and nivedita setu look far better than that. Also numbers on our side!
> 
> You should be ashamed of yourself. Beacause of a nomuna like you, other Bangladeshis who see this thread will go into depression!
> You single handedly made sure that, Bangladesh gets a royal a$$ kicking here.



Your rants prove Chittagong is stealing the show, good.


----------



## Jako

Species said:


> Your rants prove Chittagong is stealing the show, good.


what a DUMBA$$

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

Some more under-construction projects in Chittagong.

*Concord Barik Tower (37 storied)*


----------



## nForce

Species said:


> Some more under-construction projects in Chittagong.
> 
> *Concord Barik Tower (37 storied)*



I think I saw that building last time I visited Mars..Damn right!! The guy in suit in the last picture looks like a Martian too!!

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## nForce

gslv mk3 said:


> Since Bangladeshis are posting pics of proposed projects,I would do the same
> 
> *ANANDAPUR | URBANA II - 225m X 2 |&| TWISTED TOWER - 300m | 75 fl | Proposed - SkyscraperCity
> 
> Twin 225 m high residential towers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *300m, 75-storey* Twisted Tower


No, you will not do the same. Delete these things.


----------



## gslv mk3

nForce said:


> No, you will not do the same. Delete these things



Why bro ? This is the second phase of one of u/c projects..


----------



## nForce

gslv mk3 said:


> Why bro ? This is the second phase of one of u/c projects..


bhai...Even the actual buildings are good enough and they make your point beyond any doubt. You don't need animations 
We don't need this.


----------



## gslv mk3

nForce said:


> bhai...Even the actual buildings are good enough and they make your point beyond any doubt. You don't need animations
> We don't need this.



I know,bro.There are several such projects.That was just a _teaser_ for our neighbors


----------



## Species

nForce said:


> I think I saw that building last time I visited Mars..Damn right!! The guy in suit in the last picture looks like a Martian too!!



So ISRO has already started passenger services to Mars? Why do you think there cannot be any development outside India?


----------



## nForce

Species said:


> So ISRO has already started passenger services to Mars? Why do you think there cannot be any development outside India?



Sure there can be. If that is the case, then there should be some "real" pictures ?

And don't talk about ISRO.. here, some of the Indian members will grill you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

nForce said:


> Sure there can be. If that is the case, then there should be some "real" pictures ?
> 
> And don't talk about ISRO.. here, some of the Indian members will grill you



I already said the developers only showing the renders of the under-construction projects now, they will display the real pictures once they are completed.


----------



## gslv mk3

Species said:


> I already said the developers only showing the renders of the under-construction projects now, they will display the real pictures once they are completed.



Most developers show periodic updates.Post them please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

gslv mk3 said:


> Most developers show periodic updates.Post them please.



No, the updates are uploaded by random people in the forums. If there is anyone currently residing in Chittagong, he can upload them here.


----------



## gslv mk3

Species said:


> No, the updates are uploaded by random people in the forums



Why don't I see any ?


----------



## nForce

Species said:


> I already said the developers only showing the renders of the under-construction projects now, they will display the real pictures once they are completed.


Post pictures only when completed. If under-construction, then post that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

nForce said:


> Post pictures only when completed. If under-construction, then post that.



They are under-construction but I don't have pictures of construction sites.


----------



## nForce

Species said:


> They are under-construction but I don't have pictures of construction sites.


Then don't post. No points for face-value here.


----------



## extra terrestrial

Rain Man said:


> Kolkata is a river port, we also have a bigger port in Haldia. Besides, port is not our primary livelihood, Kolkata is one of the biggest trading hubs in entire south Asia, we also have modern industries like IT. Let's not compare it with a fishing village.



Actually, the Port of Kolkata has two dock systems, Kolkata Dock System and Haldia Dock System, so Haldia is basically part of the Port of Kolkata. The stats given here seem to be the total volume of the two dock systems of Kolkata sea port. Kolkata's container handling is one third of Chittagong, how could it be 'one of the biggest trading hubs in entire south Asia'? There's another thread which says Chittagong will be hosting luxury cruise services within few months, first of its kind in South Asia. If you are still referring to Chittagong as a 'fishing village' than feel free to remain in inferiority complex. 

Anyways, the point of my discussion was, if Kolkata was such an insignificant sea port than what was the point in constructing the Farakka Barrage with all those issues...



nForce said:


> Recently we resolved our enclave issue, which I thought was not possible! I am positive that we are going to resolve the Farakka issue soon.



Th resolution of enclave issue is a revolutionary one I agree. But I'm not sure about the Farakka issue though. Plus there's recently another debate on Teesta. Lets hope for the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

extra terrestrial said:


> Actually, the Port of Kolkata has two dock systems, Kolkata Dock System and Haldia Dock System, so Haldia is basically part of the Port of Kolkata. The stats given here seem to be the total volume of the two dock systems of Kolkata sea port. Kolkata's container handling is one third of Chittagong, how could it be 'one of the biggest trading hubs in entire south Asia'?



Kolkata is the seventh busiest sea port in India.Not a major container handling port,though.



extra terrestrial said:


> There's another thread which says Chittagong will be hosting luxury cruise services within few months, first of its kind in South Asia.



If I am right,there is already one from Mumbai.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nForce

extra terrestrial said:


> Th resolution of enclave issue is a revolutionary one I agree. But I'm not sure about the Farakka issue though. Plus there's recently another debate on Teesta. Lets hope for the best.


Frankly man, I didn't think it was even possible that we will ever be able to solve our enclave issue. But then Dr. Manmohan Singh paved the pathway and the present govt. implemented the same. It eventually happened.And I have started believing in our diplomatic processes again. If we work together, a lot many things are possible. 
Now someone has to infuse some sense into the head of that brick-headed Mamta didi. As you said, let's hope for the best.


----------



## extra terrestrial

gslv mk3 said:


> Kolkata is the seventh busiest sea port in India.Not a major container handling port,though.



Container handling is the main indicator of the performance of a sea port...



gslv mk3 said:


> If I am right,there is already one from Mumbai.



It's not a luxury one like that of Chittagong...



nForce said:


> Frankly man, I didn't think it was even possible that we will ever be able to solve our enclave issue. But then Dr. Manmohan Singh paved the pathway and the present govt. implemented the same. It eventually happened.And I have started believing in our diplomatic processes again. If we work together, a lot many things are possible.
> Now someone has to infuse some sense into the head of that brick-headed Mamta didi. As you said, let's hope for the best.



The situation is quite complex actually... There's a Ganges Water sharing treaty between Bangladesh and India, but the treaty is of no use since there's no proper direction on what ratio or % of water to be shared between the two countries. Perhaps, Indian diplomats were trying for a similar treaty on Teesta water sharing but the experiences of Bangladesh from the Ganges treaty prevented it. Bangladeshi diplomats haven't really been that efficient in such bilateral negotiations especially since the 90s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

extra terrestrial said:


> Actually, the Port of Kolkata has two dock systems, Kolkata Dock System and Haldia Dock System, so Haldia is basically part of the Port of Kolkata. The stats given here seem to be the total volume of the two dock systems of Kolkata sea port. Kolkata's container handling is one third of Chittagong, how could it be 'one of the biggest trading hubs in entire south Asia'? There's another thread which says Chittagong will be hosting luxury cruise services within few months, first of its kind in South Asia. If you are still referring to Chittagong as a 'fishing village' than feel free to remain in inferiority complex.
> not sure about the Farakka issue though. Plus there's recently another debate on Teesta. Lets hope for the best.



Not true.

Kochi already has an International Cruise Terminal.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nForce

extra terrestrial said:


> The situation is quite complex actually... There's a Ganges Water sharing treaty between Bangladesh and India, but the treaty is of no use since there's no proper direction on what ratio or % of water to be shared between the two countries. Perhaps, Indian diplomats were trying for a similar treaty on Teesta water sharing but the experiences of Bangladesh from the Ganges treaty prevented it. Bangladeshi diplomats haven't really been that efficient in such bilateral negotiations especially since the 90s.


I will get back to you on this, when I will consider myself to be properly informed about the ground realities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

@gslv mk3 and @nForce ,Frankly I don't understand why you guys feel offended at comparing Chittagong with Kolkata? Both are port city,so a lot of similarity and also major industrial hub for respectively Bangladesh and Eastern India.You always compare New Delhi with Lahore,although they are not equal in size.So why we can not accept Chittagong and Kolkata with open heart? I think Kolkata and Chittagong should be twin city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

Roybot said:


> Not true.
> 
> Kochi already has an International Cruise Terminal.



Well, I've heard about it, travels on Mumbai-Kochi-Colombo route, not a luxury cruise...


----------



## Roybot

extra terrestrial said:


> Well, I've heard about it, travels on Mumbai-Kochi-Colombo route, not a luxury cruise...



lol what? Quantum of Seas is not a luxury cruise? Are you on crack? And no it doesn't travel on Mumbai Kochi Colomobo route, thats not how luxury cruiseliners operate, they don't have a fixed "route"

MS Quantum of the Seas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

More Cruise Liners to Call on Kochi -The New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## extra terrestrial

Roybot said:


> lol what? Quantum of Seas is not a luxury cruise? Are you on crack? And no it doesn't travel on Mumbai Kochi Colomobo route, thats not how luxury cruiseliners operate, they don't have a fixed "route"
> 
> MS Quantum of the Seas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> More Cruise Liners to Call on Kochi -The New Indian Express



The original Quantum of Seas sails in the Pacific, not in Indian Ocean. 

Couldn't spot any luxury cruise in Kochi...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

extra terrestrial said:


> The original Quantum of Seas sails in the Pacific, not in Indian Ocean.
> 
> Couldn't spot any luxury cruise in Kochi...



Nah it sails in Bangladesh from Dhaka to Naokhali.

‘Quantum of the Seas’ anchors at Kochi | Business Line

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## extra terrestrial

Roybot said:


> Nah it sails in Bangladesh from Dhaka to Naokhali.
> 
> ‘Quantum of the Seas’ anchors at Kochi | Business Line



It was just a single anchoring, and you got 'quantum of happiness' 

Here's is the link showing the complete itinerary of the ship, I don't see Kochi in the list...

Search Results - Royal Caribbean International

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

extra terrestrial said:


> It was just a single anchoring, and you got 'quantum of happiness'
> 
> Here's is the link showing the complete itinerary of the ship, I don't see Kochi in the list...
> 
> Search Results - Royal Caribbean International




No one gets a permanent anchoring of the cruise liners. As I said this isn't how the cruise liners work!

Its not your Dhaka to Khulna ferry service which runs on a fixed timetable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

extra terrestrial said:


> Actually, the Port of Kolkata has two dock systems, Kolkata Dock System and Haldia Dock System, so Haldia is basically part of the Port of Kolkata. The stats given here seem to be the total volume of the two dock systems of Kolkata sea port. Kolkata's container handling is one third of Chittagong, how could it be 'one of the biggest trading hubs in entire south Asia'? There's another thread which says Chittagong will be hosting luxury cruise services within few months, first of its kind in South Asia. If you are still referring to Chittagong as a 'fishing village' than feel free to remain in inferiority complex.
> 
> Anyways, the point of my discussion was, if Kolkata was such an insignificant sea port than what was the point in constructing the Farakka Barrage with all those issues...



Kolkata is one of the biggest trading hubs in entire south Asia because it is the biggest and busiest city in and around a dozen Indian states (and some foreign countries including yours), all connected with railways, highways, airways, riverways and seaways, it works as a hub for a humongous mass of land. And all the cargo don't need to go through Kolkata or Haldia ports, we also have a couple of deep sea ports around at Paradip and Visakhapatnam with cargo handling figures of 68 and 58.50 million tonnes respectively for 2013-14. We have options, unlike Bangladesh.

And about your Farakka Barrage comment, if you have multiple businesses, then it doesn't mean that you will discard all but the biggest one. 



Doyalbaba said:


> @gslv mk3 and @nForce ,Frankly I don't understand why you guys feel offended at comparing Chittagong with Kolkata? Both are port city,so a lot of similarity and also major industrial hub for respectively Bangladesh and Eastern India.You always compare New Delhi with Lahore,although they are not equal in size.So why we can not accept Chittagong and Kolkata with open heart? I think Kolkata and Chittagong should be twin city.



Chittagong is a port city, and Kolkata is a major city of India that also has a port, there is a difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Rain Man said:


> Chittagong is a port city, and Kolkata is a major city of India that also has a port, there is a difference.


Chittagong is also major city in Bangladesh.Second largest one.


----------



## dray

Doyalbaba said:


> Chittagong is also major city in Bangladesh.Second largest one.



Yes, but not comparable with Kolkata.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## extra terrestrial

Roybot said:


> No one gets a permanent anchoring of the cruise liners. As I said this isn't how the cruise liners work!
> 
> Its not your Dhaka to Khulna ferry service which runs on a fixed timetable.



I'm not talking about permanent anchoring genius, the ship doesn't have Kochi in its itinerary... that makes my point.



Rain Man said:


> Kolkata is one of the biggest trading hubs in entire south Asia because it is the biggest and busiest city in and around a dozen Indian states (and some foreign countries including yours), all connected with railways, highways, airways, riverways and seaways, it works as a hub for a humongous mass of land. And all the cargo don't need to go through Kolkata or Haldia ports, we also have a couple of deep sea ports around at Paradip and Visakhapatnam with cargo handling figures of 68 and 58.50 million tonnes respectively for 2013-14. We have options, unlike Bangladesh.
> 
> And about your Farakka Barrage comment, if you have multiple businesses, then it doesn't mean that you will discard all but the biggest one.
> 
> 
> 
> Chittagong is a port city, and Kolkata is a major city of India that also has a port, there is a difference.



The usual blabbering from you. Trading hubs usually have busy ports where the trading happens, I'm talking about foreign trade here. Chittagong port is thrice busier than Kolkata, then how could Kolkata be 'one of the biggest trading hubs in entire south Asia'? And the biggest city? What's Kolkata's city population? 4 million? That too with a declining growth rate... And I'm not talking about the entire southern West Bengal which you call Kolkata metro. Chittagong city has a population of 6 million itself. Please don't quote me unless you have anything constructive to discuss, I'm seriously in no mood of those cheap dick measuring contest. Feel free to consider Chittagong a fishing village if that soothes you...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Rain Man said:


> Yes, but not comparable with Kolkata.


Chittagong is actually a bigger and richer city then Kolkata.Chittagong has 6.5 million people vs 4.5 million for Kolkata megacity.It is also much richer than Kolkata.Chittagong city have highest per capita income in BD while per capita income in West Bengal is lower than BD.Kolkata have some bigger infrastucture like metro rail,but overall I will put ahead Chittagong over Kolkata.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

extra terrestrial said:


> The usual blabbering from you. Trading hubs usually have busy ports where the trading happens, I'm talking about foreign trade here. Chittagong port is thrice busier than Kolkata, then how could Kolkata be 'one of the biggest trading hubs in entire south Asia'? And the biggest city? What's Kolkata's city population? 4 million? That too with a declining growth rate... And I'm not talking about the entire southern West Bengal which you call Kolkata metro. Chittagong city has a population of 6 million itself. Please don't quote me unless you have anything constructive to discuss, I'm seriously in no mood of those cheap dick measuring contest. Feel free to consider Chittagong a fishing village if that soothes you...



All the cargo don't need to go through Kolkata or Haldia ports, we also have a couple of deep sea ports around at Paradip and Visakhapatnam with cargo handling figures of 68 and 58.50 million tonnes respectively for 2013-14. We have options, unlike Bangladesh.



Doyalbaba said:


> Chittagong is actually a bigger and richer city then Kolkata.Chittagong has 6.5 million people vs 4.5 million for Kolkata megacity.It is also much richer than Kolkata.Chittagong city have highest per capita income in BD while per capita income in West Bengal is lower than BD.Kolkata have some bigger infrastucture like metro rail,but overall I will put ahead Chittagong over Kolkata.



*In 2008, Kolkata had a GDP of $104 billion, ranked 61 in the world. Dhaka had a GDP of $78 billion ranked 77 in the world. *
*Chittagong has a GDP of $41.45 billion, that too a 2014 figure.*

*Check the pwc report:* http://pwc.blogs.com/files/global-city-gdp-rankings-2008-2025.pdf

However, beliefs don't always need to be backed by hard facts, so you can have your beliefs!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

extra terrestrial said:


> Container handling is the main indicator of the performance of a sea port...



OMG,Then what about Paradip,India's second busiest seaport ? 



extra terrestrial said:


> . Chittagong port is thrice busier than Kolkata, then how could Kolkata be 'one of the biggest trading hubs in entire south Asia'



Its almost the same as chittagong-41.39 million tonnes



extra terrestrial said:


> It's not a luxury one like that of Chittagong...



_We expect the number of cruise vessels calling at the port to touch 42 in the November-May season. One of the biggest such vessels ‘Quantum of the Seas’ is expected to arrive here in June. The Union Ministers of Shipping and Tourism are expected here to witness the historic arrival,” a senior port official said.

Each year, approximately 60,000 cruise tourists who descend in Kochi generate Rs. 60 crore to the State’s exchequer. On an average, a cruise tourist (most of them belong to high-spending category) spends $200 in the State during a ship’s stopover here for less than a day._



Rain Man said:


> *Check the pwc report:* http://pwc.blogs.com/files/global-city-gdp-rankings-2008-2025.pdf



Kolkata is a Beta− Global city-Dhaka doesn't even feature in this list...



extra terrestrial said:


> hat's Kolkata's city population? 4 million? That too with a declining growth rate... And I'm not talking about the entire southern West Bengal which you call Kolkata metro. Chittagong city has a population of 6 million itself.



14 million vs 6 million ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saiful Islam

I don't think you understand what you're talking about, there is no leg pulling or suffering from an inferiority complex going on. The fact that you're getting a BOOST comparing a country which has a total area well over 1 MILLION compared to a country which is regularly referred to as a "minnow" having less than 60,000 square miles. And not to mention having an enormous population.

We are just laughing at the claims your compadres make such as India NOT being a 3rd world country because it has the likes of Suzuki or Google, lmao. I think it's a case of cataracts going on.

Fortunately Bangladeshis know their place in the world where as Indians are such ego maniac delusional programming nerds who feel the need to compare their country every now and again to make their big heads, even bigger.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Saiful Islam said:


> I don't think you understand what you're talking about, there is no leg pulling or suffering from an inferiority complex going on. The fact that you're getting a BOOST comparing a country which has a total area well over 1 MILLION compared to a country which is regularly referred to as a "minnow" having less than 60,000 square miles. And not to mention having an enormous population.
> 
> We are just laughing at the claims your compadres make such as India NOT being a 3rd world country because it has the likes of Suzuki or Google, lmao. I think it's a case of cataracts going on.
> 
> Fortunately Bangladeshis know their place in the world where as Indians are such ego maniac delusional programming nerds who feel the need to compare their country every now and again to make their big heads, even bigger.



Typical BS..ignored

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

*Some Road interchanges in Kolkata 
*
Rushabh Gandhi, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Rain Man said:


> *In 2008, Kolkata had a GDP of $104 billion, ranked 61 in the world. Dhaka had a GDP of $78 billion ranked 77 in the world. *
> *Chittagong has a GDP of $41.45 billion, that too a 2014 figure.*
> 
> *Check the pwc report:* http://pwc.blogs.com/files/global-city-gdp-rankings-2008-2025.pdf
> 
> However, beliefs don't always need to be backed by hard facts, so you can have your beliefs!


My God,You guys are holding that one pwc blog post as a Gospel truth.That blog's methodology is questionable at best.If Kolkata had 104 billion GDP with 4.5 million people then it's per capita income would have been 23000 usd gdp ppp, a first world developed city like.It is only possible if you include 2/3 of west Bengal as a part of Kolkata.Also in 2008,BD's gdp figure was severely underestimated which reflected in their estimation and projection for Dhaka.

41.45 billion usd is for nominal gdp of Chittagong which is you comparing with inflated ppp figure of Kolkata? Bravo to you.According to Price warehouse Cooper Chittagong city has nominal per capita 5,719 usd in 2014.Do you think Kolkata have 5700 usd nominal per capita? Chittagong has lowest poverty rate in BD only 4 percent and it has 40 percent industrial output of BD.It is we who should be saying Kolkata is not comparable with Chittagong.Not you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

Doyalbaba said:


> My God,You guys are holding that one pwc blog post as a Gospel truth.That blog's methodology is questionable at best.If Kolkata had 104 billion GDP with 4.5 million people then it's per capita income would have been 23000 usd gdp ppp,



Check GDP for Mumbai,idiot

GDP: The top 10 cities in India - Rediff.com Business

Why are these Bangladeshis comparing their infrastructure deficient city to Kolkata...? Kolkata is miles ahead.

First upgrade that two lane road and meter gauge railway..then talk!



Species said:


>



A bypass road in a tier 4 town in Kerala,south India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Chittagong city images

Foy's lake area





*C&F Tower*

*



*

*Banani Complex* in Chittagong
















Agrabad hotel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maira La

gslv mk3 said:


> Check GDP for Mumbai,idiot



Typical Indian. Resorting to personal attack to make up for lack of knowledge.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Chittagong

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Homo Sapiens

More on Chittagong city picture
*Sanmar Ocean City*






*Chittagong City Center*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

Doyalbaba said:


> My God,You guys are holding that one pwc blog post as a Gospel truth.That blog's methodology is questionable at best.If Kolkata had 104 billion GDP with 4.5 million people then it's per capita income would have been 23000 usd gdp ppp, a first world developed city like.It is only possible if you include 2/3 of west Bengal as a part of Kolkata.Also in 2008,BD's gdp figure was severely underestimated which reflected in their estimation and projection for Dhaka.
> 
> 41.45 billion usd is for nominal gdp of Chittagong which is you comparing with inflated ppp figure of Kolkata? Bravo to you.According to Price warehouse Cooper Chittagong city has nominal per capita 5,719 usd in 2014.Do you think Kolkata have 5700 usd nominal per capita? Chittagong has lowest poverty rate in BD only 4 percent and it has 40 percent industrial output of BD.It is we who should be saying Kolkata is not comparable with Chittagong.Not you.



Kolkata has a very high number of migrating work force and daily commuters who come, work and leave. And there are many business houses also. And all the figures are nominal, PPP is nonsense between two countries.

I am not concerned about your ifs and buts when we have a pwc report in hand. Come up with something more credible, then we can talk about it.

@Doyalbaba those pics of Chittagong are all ordinary mid-sized buildings, that too, a few scattered here and there, it's similar to a typical tier 3/4 city in India. These types of buildings are just everywhere in Kolkata, we don't even notice. Even Dhaka is not comparable to Kolkata considering its dismal public transport system. 

Kolkata is not far from Bangladesh, come during a weekend and I will show you around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

More on Chittagong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Patenga beach,Chittagong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Kolkata is connected to the Indian Rail network by fully electrified double line,Rajdhani grade track

We are also building a heavy haul railway,Eastern Dedicated Freight Corridor between Ludhiana & Dankuni

Chittagong is still meter guage !!

Kolkata is connected to rest of India by at least 3, four lane highways - 2 of these are being upgraded to Six lanes...

Chittagong ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Doyalbaba said:


> More on Chittagong



With these pictures you are just convincing us further that Chottogram is an ordinary tier 4 city, that skyline looks like a city to you? Check that Patna thread, even Patna has much better infrastructure!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Rain Man said:


> And all the figures are nominal, PPP is nonsense between two countries.



All the figures are in PPP not nominal. You think Kolkata has a higher GDP than that of West Bengal?


----------



## Bombaywalla

*Calcutta*




cc: Anandabazar



cc: Abhijit Roy

Click on the image below ...




cc: *Pijush Karmakar*

If Chittagong is as astonishingly wealthy as some posters claim, why does it not have a single luxury mall, supercar showrooms etc? The presence of luxury malls etc are a basic indicator of wealth, not necessarily evenly-distributed, but wealth none the less.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Rain Man said:


> Even Dhaka is not comparable to Kolkata considering its dismal public transport system.


We all know that Indian govt. is fond of creating prestige project in city by neglecting 1 billion Indian who reside your countless villages.Why do you think previous BJP govt were thrown out of power in 2004? Because they were creating their ego project in cities to show off and neglecting the rural mass of population.Our govt. target is equitable development rather than discrimination based on caste,religion and states which is so previlent in India.

So we may not have shiny 8 line lane or metro rail in cities but our rural folks are living much better than Indian villagers.Our city population is equally rich and their personal wealth is no way less then the Indian urban masses.Thats why you see the posh houses besides the pot holed roads. Our public mega project can wait until we eliminate extreme poverty.Only recently we are undertaking mega project for cities,and wait few years when this gap will be eliminated, then we will have equally modern infrastructure with much richer and developed human resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Species said:


> All the figures are in PPP not nominal. You think Kolkata has a higher GDP than that of West Bengal?



List of cities by GDP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Doyalbaba said:


> We all know that Indian govt. is fond of creating prestige project in city by neglecting 1 billion Indian who reside your countless villages.Why do you think previous BJP govt were thrown out of power in 2004? Because they were creating their ego project in cities to show off and neglecting the rural mass of population.Our govt. target is equitable development rather than discrimination based on caste,religion and states which is so previlent in India.
> 
> So we may not have shiny 8 line lane or metro rail in cities but our rural folks are living much better than Indian villagers.Our city population is equally rich and their personal wealth is no way less then the Indian urban masses.Thats why you see the posh houses besides the pot holed roads. Our public mega project can wait until we eliminate extreme poverty.Only recently we are undertaking mega project for cities,and wait few years when this gap will be eliminated, then we will have equally modern infrastructure with much richer and developed human resources.



Bangladesh has the one of the lowest per capita in south Asia. Your folks in rural area are not very well-to-do either.

And a city needs decent public transport system, that's a need, not a luxury.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Rain Man said:


> See, it's very tiring to repeat the same thing over and over and over again, check the pwc link I have provided.


So according to you kolkata have 23000 usd per capita income?



Rain Man said:


> Bangladesh has the one of the lowest per capita in south Asia. Your folks in rural area are not very well-to-do either.
> 
> And a city needs decent public transport system, that's a need, not a luxury.


Again you are talking wrong.Lowest per capita can be found in Afghanistan, Nepal and 2/3 of India. I am telling you which Indian states have higher per capita than Bangladesh.
1.Punjab
2.Haryana
3.Gujarat
4.Maharastra
5.Goa
6.Karnataka
7.Kerala
8.Tamilnadu
9.Himachal Pradesh
10.Andhra Pradesh

So out of 30 states only 10 have higher per capita than BD. Which explain 500 usd per capita gap between India and Bangladesh.So majority of India is worse of BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

gslv mk3 said:


> List of cities by GDP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Species said:


> All the figures are in PPP not nominal. You think Kolkata has a higher GDP than that of West Bengal?





Doyalbaba said:


> So according to you kolkata have 23000 usd per capita income?



Okay, check the pwc link in previous page or the wiki link provided by @gslv mk3 . The figures are:

Kolkata: $104 bn

Dhaka: $78 bn

Chittagong: $24 bn

Any which way it's hopeless for you. 



Doyalbaba said:


> Again you are talking wrong.Lowest per capita can be found in Afghanistan, Nepal and 2/3 of India. I am telling you which Indian states have higher per capita than Bangladesh.
> 1.Punjab
> 2.Haryana
> 3.Gujarat
> 4.Maharastra
> 5.Goa
> 6.Karnataka
> 7.Kerala
> 8.Tamilnadu
> 9.Himachal Pradesh
> 10.Andhra Pradesh
> 
> So out of 30 states only 10 have higher per capita than BD. Which explain 500 usd per capita gap between India and Bangladesh.So majority of India is worse of BD.



Provide all data from credible sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Doyalbaba said:


> We all know that Indian govt. is fond of creating prestige project in city by neglecting 1 billion Indian who reside your countless villages.Why do you think previous BJP govt were thrown out of power in 2004? Because they were creating their ego project in cities to show off and neglecting the rural mass of population.Our govt. target is equitable development rather than discrimination based on caste,religion and states which is so previlent in India.
> 
> So we may not have shiny 8 line lane or metro rail in cities but our rural folks are living much better than Indian villagers.Our city population is equally rich and their personal wealth is no way less then the Indian urban masses.Thats why you see the posh houses besides the pot holed roads. Our public mega project can wait until we eliminate extreme poverty.Only recently we are undertaking mega project for cities,and wait few years when this gap will be eliminated, then we will have equally modern infrastructure with much richer and developed human resources.



This would be the typical response from a Bangladeshi,when Indian members point out the absolute lack of basic infrastructure in their country.They would claim that the development of infrastructure,especially urban infrastructure in India is at the cost of rural development.Little do these fools realize that urban development was neglected in India till the early 2000s

For your kind information,infrastructure including road,rail & metro are financed by the union government whereas HR initiatives like education are mostly contributed by the respective state governments.

Infrastructure development gives a boost to the nations economy,industrial output & GDP.Just like how your port in Chittagong is a major contributor to city's GDP.Why did you develop it in the first place.Couldn't you fund your HR development with that sort of money ?

GoI doesn't care about caste,religion or language when approving funding for urban infra projects.Go check out the list of operational,under construction and approved metro rails in India-you'll understand.



Doyalbaba said:


> So according to you kolkata have 23000 usd per capita income?
> 
> 
> Again you are talking wrong.Lowest per capita can be found in Afghanistan, Nepal and 2/3 of India. I am telling you which Indian states have higher per capita than Bangladesh.
> 1.Punjab
> 2.Haryana
> 3.Gujarat
> 4.Maharastra
> 5.Goa
> 6.Karnataka
> 7.Kerala
> 8.Tamilnadu
> 9.Himachal Pradesh
> 10.Andhra Pradesh
> 
> So out of 30 states only 10 have higher per capita than BD. Which explain 500 usd per capita gap between India and Bangladesh.So majority of India is worse of BD.



Comparing the average GDP per capita of BD to that of Infividual states in India.....What kind of retarded act is this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rezangahir

@gslv mk3 
@Rain Man 

Bros ..Keep posting these info ...very informative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

gslv mk3 said:


> Comparing the average GDP per capita of BD to that of Infividual states in India.....What kind of retarded act is this ?



Given the vast gap among the indian states,it would foolish to compare relatively homogenous BD with unequal India when we compare per capita income.It would give a distorted picture.As I said earlier 1/3 of India is better of and 2/3 of India is worse of than BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Some shameless Indians comparing decade old figures to save their faces. It's okay, no problem, we shouldn't make fun of them.

Under construction *World Trade Center Chittagong*







There is no world trade center in Kolkata.


----------



## dray

Doyalbaba said:


> Given the vast gap among the indian states,it would foolish to compare relatively homogenous BD with unequal India when we compare per capita income.It would give a distorted picture.As I said earlier 1/3 of India is better of and 2/3 of India is worse of than BD.



No, because Indians can go and work in any state, both skilled and unskilled Indians go and work in major economic centres like Maharashtra. I am sure many skilled and unskilled Bangladeshis also go and work in their economic centres like Dhaka. But you want to exclude the income of economic centres for India, but want to include the income of economic centres for Bangladesh. That's unethical in so many ways.



Species said:


> Some shameless Indians comparing decade old figures to save their faces. It's okay, no problem, we shouldn't make fun of them.



Then come up with latest figures from credible sources.



Species said:


> Under construction *World Trade Center Chittagong*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no world trade center in Kolkata.



You want us to name one of our business centres as "World Trade Centre"? Does that make your city New York?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Doyalbaba said:


> Given the vast gap among the indian states,it would foolish to compare relatively homogenous BD with unequal India when we compare per capita income.It would give a distorted picture.As I said earlier 1/3 of India is better of and 2/3 of India is worse of than BD.



Who said gdp distribution in BD is homogenous ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iam not greek

OMG! are these the best pics of Chittagong? Third-grade Indian colleges have better buildings than those shown in these Chittagong's pics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

Rain Man said:


> You want us to name one of our business centres as "World Trade Centre"? Does that make your city New York?



They are under the jurisdiction of World Trade Centers Association, such trade centers are usually iconic landmarks in their cities. I hope Kolkata will also be getting one in near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Rain Man said:


> You want us to name one of our business centres as "World Trade Centre"? Does that make your city New York?



Let them post any number of renders of these tiny midrise buildings.We know Chittagong is an infra deficent city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

gslv mk3 said:


> Let them post any number of renders of these tiny midrise buildings.We know Chittagong is an infra deficent city.



Every major city in South Asia is infra deficient, what's new there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iam not greek

Species said:


> Every major city in South Asia is infra deficient, what's new there?


but the buildings you have in Chittagong, those seen in the pics, are similar to what private tuition centers own in India. No offence but chittagong being the Mumbai of Bangladesh deserves better

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

Species said:


> Every major city in South Asia is infra deficient, what's new there?



Not as much as Chittagong !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

iam not greek said:


> but the buildings you have in Chittagong, *those seen in the pics, are similar to what private tuition centers own in India*. No offence but chittagong being the Mumbai of Bangladesh deserves better

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Chittagong looks a lot like Port Blair, jut filthier.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

iam not greek said:


> but the buildings you have in Chittagong, those seen in the pics, are similar to what private tuition centers own in India. No offence but chittagong being the Mumbai of Bangladesh deserves better



lolwa,Nice one...

lack of intercity or intracity connectivity is a major drawback for Chittagong

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Species

iam not greek said:


> but the buildings you have in Chittagong, those seen in the pics, are similar to what private tuition centers own in India. No offence but chittagong being the Mumbai of Bangladesh deserves better



The pics are actually older ones, Chittagong is witnessing a construction boom with many highrises under construction. The recent skyline is way way better but they are hard to come by.



gslv mk3 said:


> Not as much as Chittagong !!



This is a joke, yes Chittagong doesn't hve a metro but that is not all that a city should look for. Consider the Chittagong Circular Railway, I think it's the best circular railway in South Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bombaywalla

Rain Man said:


> Can't help it, the best city they have seen is Dhaka, and practically Dhaka is yet to become a city....they entire city has just two *proper* malls and one or two multiplexes, and public transport system is cycle rickshaw, they only have about a thousand taxis...and that's the capital city, can you imagine!!



Re: part in bold - Not even.

Most major world brands with the exception of Uniqlo (in colaboration with a local company with awfully laid out stores and terrible visual merchandising all 'round, quite different from any Uniqlo store worldwide), are absent in their biggest mall. It's like a local shopping centre spread across many levels. Lighting and finishing is terrible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iam not greek

Bombaywalla said:


> Re: part in bold - Not even.
> 
> Most major world brands with the exception of Uniqlo (in colaboration with a local company with awfully laid out stores and terrible visual merchandising all 'round, quite different from any Uniqlo store worldwide), are absent in their biggest mall. It's like a local shopping centre spread across many levels. Lighting and finishing is terrible.


Exactly. Infra wise, even a city like Indore is years ahead of any BD city.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Species

iam not greek said:


> Exactly. Infra wise, even a city like Indore is years ahead of any BD city.



Technically, Indore will also be ahead of Mumbai, because it doesn't have to tackle much of population like the major cities, so no infra-deficit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

Species said:


> Technically, Indore will also be ahead of Mumbai, because it doesn't have to tackle much of population like the major cities, so no infra-deficit.



What sort of logic is that? Infrastructure in any city is purpose-built.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iam not greek

Species said:


> Technically, Indore will also be ahead of Mumbai, because it doesn't have to tackle much of population like the major cities, so no infra-deficit.


No. google the definition of Infra and what it includes. Technically Indore is a tier 2 city in India but nonetheless can beat any metro city of BD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

Under-construction major hospitals in Chittagong:

*Chittagong Hospital 











Imperial Hospital*





*Apollo Hospital




*



Bombaywalla said:


> What sort of logic is that? Infrastructure in any city is purpose-built.



Compare the traffic in Indore and Mumbai, Mumbai's traffic is far worse than Indore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Species said:


> The pics are actually older ones, Chittagong is witnessing a construction boom with many highrises under construction. The recent skyline is way way better but they are hard to come by.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a joke, yes Chittagong doesn't hve a metro but that is not all that a city should look for. Consider the Chittagong Circular Railway, I think it's the best circular railway in South Asia.



Have you compared it with suburban/circular/elevated urban rail of Mumbai/Kolkata/Chennai ?



Species said:


> ompare the traffic in Indore and Mumbai, Mumbai's traffic is far worse than Indore



Says who ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

Species said:


> Compare the traffic in Indore and Mumbai, Mumbai's traffic is far worse than Indore.



That's in areas where adequate road infra hasn't been built, or is in the process of being built. Where the infra's adequate/well thought out, jams are a thing of the past for the most part. For a city of its size, the traffic in B'bay is the most properly managed in all of south Asia. Traffic in Indore is just as gridlocked in places where infra' is being upgraded.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Species said:


> Consider the Chittagong Circular Railway, I think it's the best circular railway in South Asia.



Best in South Asia?  Bangladesh doesn't even have a decent railways to begin with. 



iam not greek said:


> Exactly. Infra wise, even a city like Indore is years ahead of any BD city.



Just Dhaka and Chittagong, only these two barely qualify as cities, rest of them are village towns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iam not greek

Rain Man said:


> Best in South Asia?  Bangladesh doesn't even have a decent railways to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> Just Dhaka and Chittagong, only these two barely qualify as cities, rest of them are village towns.



Yes. Honestly speaking, I went to Hazaribagh recently, a small town in Jharkhand close to villages, due to some work. and these pics remind me of that place. Makes me sad seeing our neighbors' major cities in such a sham.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

gslv mk3 said:


> Have you compared it with suburban/circular/elevated urban rail of Mumbai/Kolkata/Chennai ?



Yes I have, not the metro rail though.



gslv mk3 said:


> Says who ?



Did I say anything wrong? Doesn't Mumbai have worse traffic than Indore?



Bombaywalla said:


> That's in areas where adequate road infra hasn't been built, or is in the process of being built. Where the infra's adequate/well thought out, jams are a thing of the past for the most part. For a city of its size, the traffic in B'bay is the most properly managed in all of south Asia. Traffic in Indore is just as gridlocked in places where infra' is being upgraded.



The key here is what is 'adequate' for those cities? For example, a 4 lane street would be enough for a city like Indore but for Mumbai, even a 6/8 lane street wouldn't be adequate. So, even with a bigger infrastructure, Mumbai can remain a infra-deficit city compared to cities like Indore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bongbang

@iajdani where is the Khulna vs Kolkata thread? I really liked it


----------



## Bombaywalla

Species said:


> The key here is what is 'adequate' for those cities? For example, a 4 lane street would be enough for a city like Indore but for Mumbai, even a 6/8 lane street wouldn't be adequate. So, even with a bigger infrastructure, Mumbai can remain a infra-deficit city compared to cities like Indore.



That's where you're wrong. A dense public transportation network comprising triple-modal railway systems (commuter rail + metro + monorail) and a vast bus network plying hundreds of routes takes motorists off the streets. It's intelligent traffic management that is infinitely more successful than the mindless increase in driving lanes, as seen in many leading nations across the world.

... And as for personal vehicle transport infra, new roads carved out of dense urban corridors are continually being built. The Eastern Freeway, the BWS Link, JVLR, SCLR, pan-creek bridges, new inner-city expressways have already opened; all that's left (and this is a biggie) is the construction of the Mumbai island to MH mainland sea bridge and the Western coastal tunnels + freeway system, for the road infra loop to be complete.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

bongbang said:


> @iajdani where is the Khulna vs Kolkata thread? I really liked it


you should start posting some heart burn picture for @Rain Man


----------



## Species

When will the moderation be complete?

@waz @Irfan Baloch @Horus


----------



## Species

When will the moderation be complete? The Islamabad-Chandigarh thread is live now, but this one isn't.

@waz @Irfan Baloch @WebMaster @Horus @Oscar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

Looks like @Species vai got back this thread from mods.


----------



## Allah Akbar

gslv mk3 said:


> *Kolkata-Second Hooghly Bridge & a Road Interchange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> pathikdebmallik, on Flickr


cool. looks like san fransico



Archie said:


> Why do the Lungi keep on comparing their cities to Kolkata.
> Is this some kind of weird Bengali fetish


Calcutta and Chittagong is port cities. They have old histories. Nothing wrong with it bro. Keep your ego down!

Dhaka is a literal hell on earth now! The roads are now river .Hasina said truth that there is no way than nouka ( boat ) .Living in bangladesh is like shit. India is not Paris or Monaco too. Argue for who is better is kinda childish lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

Species said:


> Yes I have, not the metro rail though.



It isn't comparable to Mumbai Suburban or Kolkata suburban or Chennai ( suburban + MRTS ).Sorry



> Did I say anything wrong?



What do you mean by worse traffic ?


----------



## Mike_Brando

Saiful Islam said:


> CTG is a 100x cleaner, that is the difference.


The truth to be told,Chittagong is filthier than Mogadishu and here you're comparing it with Kolkata which was second only to London during the British Raj!This is the sole reason why we Bengalis laugh on you lungis because of your low I.Q.



Jako said:


> kano bhai kano?
> Why are you so eager to make a$$ out of yourself with such claims?
> Lol, no details/no stats and my bangladeshi comes and leaves a big fart which will further retard a already retarded thread.


Don't you know that he is a certified Jamaati and hence all his rants are against India!!

To all those Jamaati Lungis who were trying to compare Kolkata with Chatgaon,here are some pictures-
































@Rain Man ,@Tridibans ,@gslv mk3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mike_Brando

Continued-



































Maira La said:


> I'm sure there are better looking places in both Kolkata and Chittagong. But the one you posted is not aesthetically pleasing at all - if that was your purpose.. Just look at those filthy buildings beside the old temple (or whatever)!


Look girl,i am least interested in talking to a jamaati and that too a girl.So,don't try to quote me anymore from now on!!Got it,khatun!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mike_Brando

Continued-
































Quest Mall(The only Mall in Kolkata which has all the international luxurious retail brands under one roof)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tridibans

Mike_Brando said:


> The truth to be told,Chittagong is filthier than Mogadishu and here you're comparing it with Kolkata which was second only to London during the British Raj!This is the sole reason why we Bengalis laugh on you lungis because of your low I.Q.
> 
> 
> Don't you know that he is a certified Jamaati and hence all his rants are against India!!
> 
> To all those Jamaati Lungis who were trying to compare Kolkata with Chatgaon,here are some pictures-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Rain Man ,@Tridibans ,@gslv mk3




Dada ekta jinish mone rekho..... Duniya te ja hok na keno..... teente jinishe maatha ghoraben na... maane try o korben na

1) Momota di ke raag dhorabenna.... khushi theke uni Kolkata ke dhonksho kore dilo.... raag aashle 
2) Maacher shaathe doodh ba paayesh khete nei...
3) PDF Jamatider shonge Logic ba reasoning bhoole bartalap kora uchit... 

@Mike_Brando Dada oi last pic tate Mondir ta konta? Beautiful pic 

Any other larger resolution picture of the same?

@Maira La Begum ji.... I don't want to say this but to really appreciate that picture, one has to have a cultural and traditional past like what we Bengali Hindus have for the last 1000s of years. For people like you, only beauty is in Arab lands. So I won't even argue with you..... That picture is not only pleasing but also a glimpse of our rich past and heritage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

Tridibans said:


> Dada ekta jinish mone rekho..... Duniya te ja hok na keno..... teente jinishe maatha ghoraben na... maane try o korben na
> 
> 1) Momota di ke raag dhorabenna.... khushi theke uni Kolkata ke dhonksho kore dilo.... raag aashle
> 2) Maacher shaathe doodh ba paayesh khete nei...
> 3) PDF Jamatider shonge Logic ba reasoning bhoole bartalap kora uchit...
> 
> @Mike_Brando Dada oi last pic tate Mondir ta konta? Beautiful pic
> 
> Any other larger resolution picture of the same?
> 
> @Maira La Begum ji.... I don't want to say this but to really appreciate that picture, one has to have a cultural and traditional past like what we Bengali Hindus have for the last 1000s of years. For people like you, only beauty is in Arab lands. So I won't even argue with you..... That picture is not only pleasing but also a glimpse of our rich past and heritage.


Bhai ota mondir noy,ota amader mane Kolkatar shaan St.Paul's Cathedral near Park Street.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mufti

iajdani said:


> Whats this on the tower? Honuman dck?



@waz @Irfan Baloch @Oscar @Jungibaaz could you please take care of him ? Just because of people like him they abuse our religion also.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tridibans

Mike_Brando said:


> Bhai ota mondir noy,ota amader mane Kolkatar shaan St.Paul's Cathedral near Park Street.


Not that. Sorry I meant this one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

Tridibans said:


> Not that. Sorry I meant this one


Eta holo Pareshnath Jain Temple,Central Kolkata te ache.Mandir ta sotti khub sundar r onek purono

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

Mike_Brando said:


> Eta holo Pareshnath Jain Temple,Central Kolkata te ache.Mandir ta sotti khub sundar r onek purono



Khoob daarun... Novembore aami aashchi Kolkataye... daara google kore dekhte de... 

Surely will visit this place


----------



## bongbang

Hold on, @Mike_Brando point was we dont want to compare Dhaka with Kolkata. As that was irreverent. Dhaka is a river bank and capital city. It was started by a brain dead reporter of Daily Star, who made points that how behind Dhaka is from Kolkata. Which is true in some sense. But Dhaka's purpose is not be another Kolkata. It wants to be Paris or London. So if we start comparing Dhaka with Paris, London or New Delhi it doesnt mean Dhaka is as much rich as them. But they are comparable because they are capital cities. It can be compared with Mogadisu too. Lol. Hope you understand the logic.

Anyway some PDF members corrected that mistake by comparing Kolkata and one of our port city Chittagong. Both are biggest trading,cultural, education hub apart from its capital. Chittagong intends to be bigger than Kolkata, Mumbai, New York. There is no harm in dreaming. We can learn from Kolkata too, how to build Chittagong. Now you are welcome to post more pics of Kolkata.

Btw what is this begum khatun with mairala? I thought he is a male.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Manindra said:


> Our security hawks are too paranoid after Mumbai attack.


F*ck that bro- better safe than sorry. Do you know how the 26/11 terrorists from LeT planned their carnage? Using google maps and off the shelf GPS, given this context if there was Google street view they would use that if they were ever going to attempt a repeat of that horror.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manindra

Abingdonboy said:


> F*ck that bro- better safe than sorry. Do you know how the 26/11 terrorists from LeT planned their carnage? Using google maps and off the shelf GPS, given this context if there was Google street view they would use that if they were ever going to attempt a repeat of that horror.


Yes , thats why I am not say a single word against them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Chittagong and Kolkata are comparable in size and population but Per capita income wise Chittagong is a lot richer than kolkata. In fact Chittagong is the richest city in BD while kolkata is one of the poorest in India. So by living standard,Chittagong is much ahead of Kolkata. Although our Dada babu from across the border will deny it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

bongbang said:


> Hold on, @Mike_Brando point was we dont want to compare Dhaka with Kolkata. As that was irreverent. Dhaka is a river bank and capital city. It was started by a brain dead reporter of Daily Star, who made points that how behind Dhaka is from Kolkata. Which is true in some sense. But Dhaka's purpose is not be another Kolkata. It wants to be Paris or London. So if we start comparing Dhaka with Paris, London or New Delhi it doesnt mean Dhaka is as much rich as them. But they are comparable because they are capital cities. It can be compared with Mogadisu too. Lol. Hope you understand the logic.
> 
> Anyway some PDF members corrected that mistake by comparing Kolkata and one of our port city Chittagong. Both are biggest trading,cultural, education hub apart from its capital. Chittagong intends to be bigger than Kolkata, Mumbai, New York. There is no harm in dreaming. We can learn from Kolkata too, how to build Chittagong. Now you are welcome to post more pics of Kolkata.
> 
> Btw what is this begum khatun with mairala? I thought he is a male.



By your logic, apart from Washington DC no other American cities are comparable to Dhaka!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

Here are some GE images of interchanges from Calcutta 











courtesy: Suncity

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mike_Brando

Doyalbaba said:


> Chittagong and Kolkata are comparable in size and population but Per capita income wise Chittagong is a lot richer than kolkata. In fact Chittagong is the richest city in BD while kolkata is one of the poorest in India. So by living standard,Chittagong is much ahead of Kolkata. Although our Dada babu from across the border will deny it.


WTF,are you out of your fcuking mind!Kolkata might be the cheapest city to live in India but that doesn't mean that it is the poorest one.Man,the GDP PPP of Kolkata is over $200 billions which is more than the entire Chatgaon province.
Btw,the per capity expenditure of Kolkata was way more than that of the other metropolitans way back in 2009 according to a survey
Kolkata has highest purchasing power - Livemint

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bombaywalla said:


> all that's left (and this is a biggie) is the construction of the Mumbai island to MH mainland sea bridge and the Western coastal tunnels + freeway system, for the road infra loop to be complete.


Any updates on these projects?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

Abingdonboy said:


> Any updates on these projects?




Numerous studies, environmental clearances, and years of dilly dallying later, the status of the On the 22+ km Sewri (B'bay island) - Nhava Sheva (MH mainland) Trans Harbour Link as of today is:

"the Japanese International Cooperation Agency (JICA) is likely to finance 80 percent of the project and Environment Impact Assessment as well as Social Impact Assessment studies are underway by the financing agency. It is likely to be ready by November and loan agreement likely to be signed between JICA and government authorities sometime in February-March next year." - The Times of India

As you may already know, only one section (the BWSL) of the proposed Western Freeway is complete. The coastal road which forms the bulk of the WF is still going through clearances, public opposition, and the usual mishandling by the MMRDA. Realistically, I expect its construction to start by the middle of 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IN-2030

*It would be idiotic to compare a vibrant megacity kolkata with a pu*sy chittagong...still i am posting pic to burn BDs a$#
KOLKATA
















New town Kolkata &u/c metro rail

















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bongbang

Rain Man said:


> By your logic, apart from Washington DC no other American cities are comparable to Dhaka!



Dhaka is more comparable to Paris. Union Capital + Business + Cultural + Residential area. We can learn more from it. How they serve their densely populated areas and cope with their traffic system. We are earlier in stages of modern Paris. We talk about Kolkata as we had shared some history in the past. How they are now living and how are we, which we sometimes like to see. Apart from that we have no reasons to an unknown city of this world to Dhaka. Even comparing Chittagong with Kolkata is insane. We can look into the matters of Karachi and Kolkata. But Chittagong is Mumbai for BD and we want to see this as New York. Khulna is the only city in my opinion which has lot to look into Kolkata.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

In BD.
@Maira La this time with VISA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maira La

nForce said:


> In BD.
> @Maira La this time with VISA.



Cool, welcome to Bangladesh, nForce vai!  Hope you have a nice and enjoyable stay in one of Dhaka's top hotel.

Don't forget to take some awesome pictures and help us out in the Dhaka vs (any Indian city) threads! 

With visa.. ..glad you made it without visa on your previous trips, lol!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

bongbang said:


> Dhaka is more comparable to Paris. Union Capital + Business + Cultural + Residential area. We can learn more from it. How they serve their densely populated areas and cope with their traffic system. We are earlier in stages of modern Paris. We talk about Kolkata as we had shared some history in the past. How they are now living and how are we, which we sometimes like to see. Apart from that we have no reasons to an unknown city of this world to Dhaka. Even comparing Chittagong with Kolkata is insane. We can look into the matters of Karachi and Kolkata. But Chittagong is Mumbai for BD and we want to see this as New York. Khulna is the only city in my opinion which has lot to look into Kolkata.



Let's have a DHAKA VS PARIS thread then! Open it and tag me. 

Edit: And a CHITTAGONG VS NEW YORK thread also. Do tag me.. 



nForce said:


> In BD.
> @Maira La this time with VISA.



It's nice to relax in a village for some days after a hectic city life! 

Btw, what's with Visa? You mean previously you were there as a citizen before they aspired to create a pure land?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

@gslv mk3, @Bombaywalla, @nForce, @Rain Man, @Mike_Brando, @IN-2030 this is yesterday's new item. I am not counting other tons of news in earlier times.Read

*Modi govt's Smart Cities project has ignored villages: Akhilesh*

Modi govt's Smart Cities project has ignored villages: Akhilesh - Firstpost

Sep 2, 2015 16:57 IST


17 Comments

Akhilesh Yadav on Wednesday claimed that the Modi government's 'Smart Cities' project has ignored villages while his administration in Uttar Pradesh is focusing on "planned development of both rural and urban areas".

"Our government will offer full cooperation to the Centre in its efforts to develop smart cities in Uttar Pradesh. Though the endeavour appears as incongruous as wearing a tie while donning kurta and pyjama.





UP CM Akhilesh Yadav. AFP

*"Ultra-modern townships scattered here and there would be of no use if the vast rural landscape connecting these smart cities was left undeveloped," Yadav said at Sadwan Kalan village, around 25 kms from the city.*

The Chief Minister was speaking after distributing laptops to meritorious students and launching a number of projects relating to education, transport and urban development.

Yadav said "ever since the Samajwadi Party has been voted to power in the state, it has been making efforts to usher in planned development of both rural and urban areas. This is necessary not only for the villages but also for the cities".

"In every city we get to hear cries of skyrocketing prices of vegetables and other edibles. If we go to villages, people complaint not about the rising prices but the lack of means trough which their agricultural produce can cater to the vast markets of the rapidly expanding cities.

"If we develop mechanisms through which this gap is bridged, it would benefit both the farmers in the villages as well as the consumers in the cities," he said.

Under attack over deteriorating law and order situation in the state, Yadav said "we are making serious efforts to make police more efficient. Instructions have been issued that whenever somebody dials 100 and lodges a complaint, a police party must reach the spot in not more than 20 minutes.

"To make this possible, we are going to equip the department with hundreds of new vehicles".

Yadav also rued adverse media coverage, saying "my photographs are always pasted alongside any news story related a hooch tragedy in Uttar Pradesh. This is despite the fact that it is known I am personally against liquor consumption".

"UP is a huge state. Had it been a country, it would have been the fourth or fifth most populous one in the world. Governing it is a challenge. We have met this challenge well so far. The management of the Kumbh Mela by our government has won accolades from scholars of the Harvard University," he added.

*PTI*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

Doyalbaba said:


> @gslv mk3, @Bombaywalla, @nForce, @Rain Man, @Mike_Brando, @IN-2030 this is yesterday's new item. I am not counting other tons of news in earlier times.Read
> 
> *Modi govt's Smart Cities project has ignored villages: Akhilesh*
> 
> Modi govt's Smart Cities project has ignored villages: Akhilesh - Firstpost
> 
> Sep 2, 2015 16:57 IST
> 
> 
> 17 Comments
> 
> Akhilesh Yadav on Wednesday claimed that the Modi government's 'Smart Cities' project has ignored villages while his administration in Uttar Pradesh is focusing on "planned development of both rural and urban areas".
> 
> "Our government will offer full cooperation to the Centre in its efforts to develop smart cities in Uttar Pradesh. Though the endeavour appears as incongruous as wearing a tie while donning kurta and pyjama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UP CM Akhilesh Yadav. AFP
> 
> *"Ultra-modern townships scattered here and there would be of no use if the vast rural landscape connecting these smart cities was left undeveloped," Yadav said at Sadwan Kalan village, around 25 kms from the city.*
> 
> The Chief Minister was speaking after distributing laptops to meritorious students and launching a number of projects relating to education, transport and urban development.
> 
> Yadav said "ever since the Samajwadi Party has been voted to power in the state, it has been making efforts to usher in planned development of both rural and urban areas. This is necessary not only for the villages but also for the cities".
> 
> "In every city we get to hear cries of skyrocketing prices of vegetables and other edibles. If we go to villages, people complaint not about the rising prices but the lack of means trough which their agricultural produce can cater to the vast markets of the rapidly expanding cities.
> 
> "If we develop mechanisms through which this gap is bridged, it would benefit both the farmers in the villages as well as the consumers in the cities," he said.
> 
> Under attack over deteriorating law and order situation in the state, Yadav said "we are making serious efforts to make police more efficient. Instructions have been issued that whenever somebody dials 100 and lodges a complaint, a police party must reach the spot in not more than 20 minutes.
> 
> "To make this possible, we are going to equip the department with hundreds of new vehicles".
> 
> Yadav also rued adverse media coverage, saying "my photographs are always pasted alongside any news story related a hooch tragedy in Uttar Pradesh. This is despite the fact that it is known I am personally against liquor consumption".
> 
> "UP is a huge state. Had it been a country, it would have been the fourth or fifth most populous one in the world. Governing it is a challenge. We have met this challenge well so far. The management of the Kumbh Mela by our government has won accolades from scholars of the Harvard University," he added.
> 
> *PTI*


It's no utopian state.. You just simply cannot feed every mouth. The opposition party will always try to find something or other to point out, business as usual.
That's why we have a system of budgeting. We plan for what has to be done ahead in time and allocate resources for that. 
Whenever I see those people who say, "We don't want space missions, we want roads" - it makes me laugh. We simply cannot compare development in one aspect with the other. Both are necessary. Now how much resource we will put into each of these is decided during budgeting. We cannot do development in one dimension at the cost of other.
These politicians create hypes like these in order to exploit the people, where as they themselves don't have a great record to talk about either.
New townships, newer and planned cities are required, which is in sync with the kind of progress India is making. We need infrastructure to support that. We cannot bank upon the existing cities. There are limits to how much pressure one city can take. Newer cities will take the pressure off, provide better facilities and aid to further development.
Rural development has already been allocated a huge budget and there is nothing to worry about there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Doyalbaba said:


> @gslv mk3, @Bombaywalla, @nForce, @Rain Man, @Mike_Brando, @IN-2030 this is yesterday's new item. I am not counting other tons of news in earlier times.Read



No self-respecting Indian would quote Akhilesh Yadav, neither bother about what he says.

Btw, 100 smart cities with world class infra is a good development for the growth and urbanization of India. And each of these 100 cities will be miles ahead of the only two cities (or one and a half cities) Bangladesh has.


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Rain Man said:


> No self-respecting Indian would quote Akhilesh Yadav, neither bother about what he says.
> 
> Btw, 100 smart cities with world class infra is a good development for the growth and urbanization of India. And each of these 100 cities will be miles ahead of the only two cities (or one and a half cities) Bangladesh has.


India census exposes extent of poverty | Page 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Doyalbaba said:


> India census exposes extent of poverty | Page 2



We are working on reducing that also, infrastructure development, 'make in India' program, opening up defence sector, building new sectors like electronics and semi-conductor industry, national skill development program, easing up Visa norms for tourism, river linking projects, rural road development profect, different ultra low cost insurance schemes for poor, low cost mass housing for poor, easing up policies for growth of industries, and several other meausures are being taken to create new jobs and reduce poverty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdave2302

Good luck to bothe the cities. Let both of them progress and make their citizen happy.


----------



## Bombaywalla

vsdave2302 said:


> Good luck to bothe the cities. Let both of them progress and make their citizen happy.



Sure sure!

... but one is always going to be acres better than the other. If it's in India, it's got to be better!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imimar

The *Courtyard Marriott in Chittagong* is under construction at Sheikh Mujib Rd roughly across from Ayub Trade Center.
I can't share the link to the picture as i'm a new member.


24-storied Apollo Hospital at Ananya Residential Area: Piling work started in March







*BNSS Shopping Complex






*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

While we are at it, let's also compare Bangladesh and NYC. :p


----------



## dray

LaBong said:


> While we are at it, let's also compare Bangladesh and NYC. :p



Bangladeshis are considering a Dhaka vs Paris and a Chittagong vs New York thread. 

And Bangladesh is like Singapore, just bigger and better.


----------



## rongbaz

Rain Man said:


> Bangladeshis are considering a Dhaka vs Paris and a Chittagong vs New York thread.
> 
> And Bangladesh is like Singapore, just bigger and better.



If you consider natural beauty, Chittagong is better than Paris, New York or Singapore. There was a scene of Chittagong in the movie "The Avenger"


----------



## dray

rongbaz said:


> If you consider natural beauty, Chittagong is better than Paris, New York or Singapore. There was a scene of Chittagong in the movie "The Avenger"



Natural beauty is a criterion for tourist spots, not cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

Rain Man said:


> Let's have a DHAKA VS PARIS thread then! Open it and tag me.
> 
> Edit: And a CHITTAGONG VS NEW YORK thread also. Do tag me..



You are taking too much interest in BD affairs now. Leave that to some Bangladeshi's wish. 

You are now an Indian and we cant take you in again, understand this reality. 

Whatever bad condition, you are now in ROI. Understood Roy?


----------



## dray

bongbang said:


> You are taking too much interest in BD affairs now. Leave that to some Bangladeshi's wish.
> 
> You are now an Indian and we cant take you in again, understand this reality.
> 
> Whatever bad condition, you are now in ROI. Understood Roy?



Where are the threads comparing Dhaka and Chittagong to Paris and NYC? Open it and I am tagging some Europeans and Americans there. 

Btw, what is ROI? Return on Investment?


----------



## bongbang

Rain Man said:


> Where are the threads comparing Dhaka and Chittagong to Paris and NYC? Open it and I am tagging some Europeans and Americans there.



Bangladeshis will decide, no need to volunteer. Between us, Europeans and Americans. You are not welcome. Deal with your own matters. Bangladesh border is closed and we cant take you in again. Forget this dream. Be proud as an Indian.



Rain Man said:


> Btw, what is ROI? Return on Investment?



Republic of India


----------



## dray

bongbang said:


> Bangladeshis will decide, no need to volunteer. Between us, Europeans and Americans. You are not welcome. Deal with your own matters. Bangladesh border is closed and we cant take you in again. Forget this dream. Be proud as an Indian.



And Bangladeshis have decided in the previous page to compare Dhaka and Chittagong to Paris and NYC, now open the threads.


----------



## Bombaywalla

Chittagong can't even be compared to filthy Jackson heights.


----------



## bongbang

Rain Man said:


> And Bangladeshis have decided in the previous page to compare Dhaka and Chittagong to Paris and NYC, now open the threads.



You must have comprehension problem right? We want to build our cities by example of other cities which can help us. We are already doing it in our comfortable places. We will do whatever pleases us, do we need suggestion and dictation here? PDF is anti BD forum mostly and infested with Indian cancer so no constructive discussion possible here. So why should we do that for another troll fest?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

bongbang said:


> You must have comprehension problem right? We want to build our cities by example of other cities which can help us. We are already doing it in our comfortable places. We will do whatever pleases us, do we need suggestion and dictation here? PDF is anti BD forum mostly and infested with Indian cancer so no constructive discussion possible here. So why should we do that for another troll fest?



I don't know, it was a Bangladeshi who opened this thread to compare Chittagong to a city which is almost five times of its size in terms of GDP.


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Rain Man said:


> I don't know, it was a Bangladeshi who opened this thread to compare Chittagong to a city which is almost five times of its size in terms of GDP.


Ar look hashien na Dada. Ai bar khanto dan . Chittagong's nominal per capita gdp 5719 usd in 2014 and population 6.5 million, so after caculation we find Chittagong's nominal gdp is 37.2 billion usd.

On the other hand, lets asume Kolkata has 3 times the gdp per capita of West Bengal which is highly probable. In 2014 west Bengal had gdp nominal around 1200 usd, so Kolkata had nominal gdp 3600 usd.Kolkata megacity have population 4.5 million. After calculation we find nominal gdp of Kolkata is 16.2 billion usd.

So, Chittagong's economy is more than double the size of Kolkata. But you folks are believing fairytale in your dream that Kolkata have five times of gdp of Chittagong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Doyalbaba said:


> Ar look hashien na Dada. Ai bar khanto dan . Chittagong's nominal per capita gdp 5719 usd in 2014 and population 6.5 million, so after caculation we find Chittagong's nominal gdp is 37.2 billion usd.
> 
> On the other hand, lets asume Kolkata has 3 times the gdp per capita of West Bengal which is highly probable. In 2014 west Bengal had gdp nominal around 1200 usd, so Kolkata had nominal gdp 3600 usd.Kolkata megacity have population 4.5 million. After calculation we find nominal gdp of Kolkata is 16.2 billion usd.
> 
> So, Chittagong's economy is more than double the size of Kolkata. But you folks are believing fairytale in your dream that Kolkata have five times of gdp of Chittagong.



Why should we depend on such funny assumptions when we have a PWC report in hand that says:

Kolkata: $104 bn

Dhaka: $78 bn

Chittagong: $24 bn



So far we have seen that Chittagong is a village town with some computer generated images of mid-sized buildings! 

Chittagong vs Kolkata is like pipe dream vs reality!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rongbaz

Rain Man said:


> Why should we depend on such funny assumptions when we have a PWC report in hand that says:
> 
> Kolkata: $104 bn
> 
> Dhaka: $78 bn
> 
> Chittagong: $24 bn
> 
> 
> 
> So far we have seen that Chittagong is a village town with some computer generated images of mid-sized buildings!
> 
> Chittagong vs Kolkata is like pipe dream vs reality!


The data is outdated. It is at least 7 years old. Check the data 0f 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jay12345

Rain Man said:


> Why should we depend on such funny assumptions when we have a PWC report in hand that says:
> 
> Kolkata: $104 bn
> 
> Dhaka: $78 bn
> 
> Chittagong: $24 bn
> 
> 
> 
> So far we have seen that Chittagong is a village town with some computer generated images of mid-sized buildings!
> 
> Chittagong vs Kolkata is like pipe dream vs reality!


So considering kolkata population is under 5 million that means per capita is around 21 thousand usd. How realistic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

rongbaz said:


> The data is outdated. It is at least 7 years old. Check the data 0f 2015.



Post a credible link. 



Jay12345 said:


> So considering kolkata population is under 5 million that means per capita is around 21 thousand usd. How realistic



All the data are GDP PPP.

Couldn't find a credible link for nominal gdp of Dhaka, Chittagong and Kolkata, if you have one then you may post here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Bombaywalla said:


> Chittagong can't even be compared to filthy Jackson heights.



Maybe we should leave Jackson Heights off the discussion. That is where I get my fishes from! :p



Maira La said:


> We like to compare with underdeveloped, filthy cities. :p


Eh! Then open a Dhaka vs Chittagong thread!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rongbaz

Rain Man said:


> Post a credible link.
> 
> 
> 
> All the data are GDP PPP.
> 
> Couldn't find a credible link for nominal gdp of Dhaka, Chittagong and Kolkata, if you have one then you may post here.


For Dhaka GDP PPP (2015) : $280 billion source: wiki

Can't find any data source for Kolkata & Chittagong, but there should be huge deviation from your expectation.

But, Chittagong's per capita income is highest in BD and poverty rate and unemployment rate is lowest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

rongbaz said:


> For Dhaka GDP PPP (2015) : $280 billion source: wiki
> 
> Can't find any data source for Kolkata & Chittagong, but there should be huge deviation from your expectation.
> 
> But, Chittagong's per capita income is highest in BD and poverty rate and unemployment rate is lowest.



Let's stick to credible links.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

If someone holds a gun on my head, I might agree to live in Chittagong or Dhaka.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Doyalbaba said:


> Modi govt's Smart Cities project has ignored villages: Akhilesh



Dude,please google 'Indian public finance statistics' and compare the funds for urban & rural development ( and education & healthcare too )



Doyalbaba said:


> India census exposes extent of poverty | Page 2



Comparing percentage of poor in both countries,India is better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rongbaz

Rain Man said:


> Let's stick to credible links.


Outdated "credible" source is not countable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

Maira La said:


> It's definitely safer there! :p


Yes,it's true for all the Jamaatis and Islamists and certainly not for innocent non-muslims who are nothing but infidels and heathens to your countrymen!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

rongbaz said:


> Outdated "credible" source is not countable.



Then come up with latest credible source.


----------



## gslv mk3

Mike_Brando said:


> Yes,it's true for all the Jamaatis and Islamists and certainly not for innocent non-muslims who are nothing but infidels and heathens to your countrymen!!



Nailed it !!!

This is the cirular railway these people boast of.

Chittagong Circular Railway - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

They run one or two DMUs..and these people claim this to be the best commuter rail in south Asia !!!  

@Bombaywalla....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 24 Hours

Mike_Brando said:


> Yes,it's true for all the Jamaatis and Islamists and certainly not for innocent non-muslims who are nothing but infidels and heathens to your countrymen!!


Though they exist, those are mostly confined in the rural parts of the country. Go visit, there are decent minority religious sites there.


----------



## Bombaywalla

gslv mk3 said:


> They run one or two DMUs..and these people claim this to be the best commuter rail in south Asia !!!
> 
> @Bombaywalla....



What do you about someone who's never set foot outside his little village?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rongbaz

Rain Man said:


> Then come up with latest credible source.


Search Dhaka in wikipedia and see the GDP right corner box with link of source.


----------



## dray

rongbaz said:


> Search Dhaka in wikipedia and see the GDP right corner box with link of source.



I said credible link.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rongbaz

Rain Man said:


> I said credible link.


What is the definition of credible link, a data from 2008???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

rongbaz said:


> What is the definition of credible link, a data from 2008???



From a credible source - wikipedia isn't one.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## rongbaz

gslv mk3 said:


> From a credible source - wikipedia isn't one.


In wikipedia, there is a credible link to check it, if u can't, then be happy with the data of 2008 and live in past.


----------



## gslv mk3

rongbaz said:


> In wikipedia, there is a credible link to check it, if u can't, then be happy with the data of 2008 and live in past.



Its a dead link.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

rongbaz said:


> In wikipedia, there is a credible link to check it, if u can't, then be happy with the data of 2008 and live in past.



Check that link and tell me what do you see.

Give it a rest brother, people open such threads for trolling, you don't have to take it seriously and try to prove that a place like Chottogram can be anywhere near Kolkata in terms of a city, that would be foolish to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rongbaz

Rain Man said:


> Check that link and tell me what do you see.
> 
> Give it a rest brother, people open such threads for trolling, you don't have to take it seriously and try to prove that a place like Chottogram can be anywhere near Kolkata in terms of a city, that would be foolish to do.



I am not trying to say Chittagong is a bigger city than Kolkata; I am just opposing against outdated data. Chittagong has only 6.5 million population; so its very obvious it has less GDP than Kolkata, but it's port is one of the 100 largest port in the world and the economy is not so small as described in your credible source.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Species said:


> Here's another: BNSS Shopping Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever fits your boat.



the project was stopped or suspended..? i cant see either any activities or tower cranes ,even a net , but wooden scaffold..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Aung Zaya said:


> the project was stopped or suspended..? i cant see either any activities or tower cranes ,even a net , but wooden scaffold..



The work is on....it will be completed somewhere around 2115. 

And this is one of the few projects that is finally coming up on the ground from their numerous computer generated images, please don't question it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Riyad

This is not computer generated.

*Chittagong Bangabandhu Complex*






Radisson Blu Hotel






Urban development can happen in any time but what Kolkata doesn't have and will not ever have is the surreal beauty of Chittagong.













Rain Man said:


> Check that link and tell me what do you see.
> 
> Give it a rest brother, people open such threads for trolling, you don't have to take it seriously and try to prove that a place like Chottogram can be anywhere near Kolkata in terms of a city, that would be foolish to do.



ঐ কলকাতা বালকাতা নিয়েই পড়ে থাকো তোমরা। তোমাদেরতো আর শহরও নেই উল্লেখ করার মতো। বাকি সবইতো বস্তি।

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dray

Riyad said:


> This is not computer generated.
> 
> *Chittagong Bangabandhu Complex*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radisson Blu Hotel



Many college buildings here are better than these! 



Riyad said:


> ঐ কলকাতা বালকাতা নিয়েই পড়ে থাকো তোমরা। তোমাদেরতো আর শহরও নেই উল্লেখ করার মতো। বাকি সবইতো বস্তি।



Durgapur, Asansol, Shiliguri, and half a dozen other cities in Bengal beats Chittagong hands down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Rain Man said:


> The work is on....it will be completed somewhere around 2115.
> 
> And this is one of the few projects that is finally coming up on the ground from their numerous computer generated images, please don't question it.



Bhai it takes a lot of time and effort (and money) to generate any render in AutoCAD and it is not done unless plan, budget is going to be approved for sure. At least that is how it is done Bangladesh.

I don't know of anyone who generates frivolous renders just to please PDF'ers.



Rain Man said:


> Many college buildings here are better than these!



Where is the Kolkata buildings thread on PDF?



Aung Zaya said:


> the project was stopped or suspended..? i cant see either any activities or tower cranes ,even a net , but wooden scaffold..



You have to have some basic idea about how buildings come up in the subcontinent.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Rain Man said:


> The work is on....it will be completed somewhere around 2115.
> 
> And this is one of the few projects that is finally coming up on the ground from their numerous computer generated images, please don't question it.



LOL..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Bilal9 said:


> Bhai it takes a lot of time and effort (and money) to generate any render in AutoCAD and it is not done unless plan, budget is going to be approved for sure. At least that is how it is done Bangladesh.
> 
> I don't know of anyone who generates frivolous renders just to please PDF'ers.
> 
> Where is the Kolkata buildings thread on PDF?



We don't even bother about numerous mid-rise buildings in Kolkata, and I don't even have a count of the numerous shopping malls and multiplexes that we have, some Bangladeshis are posting these here...it's easy for them...only a handful they have...

You can check a list of the completed, under construction, and upcoming high-rises in Kolkata here: List of tallest buildings in Kolkata - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And a CGI is just thin air unless it is actually coming up on the ground...

@Bilal9 Also check these links! 

Kolkata Vertical Limit - Tall buildings Guide - SkyscraperCity

Dhaka v/s Kolkata

Kolkata Cityscapes - SkyscraperCity

Kolkata - SkyscraperCity

SkyscraperCity - Threads Tagged with kolkata

tall and beautiful buildings in kolkata - Google Search

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 24 Hours

Rain Man said:


> We don't even bother about numerous mid-rise buildings in Kolkata, and I don't even have a count of the numerous shopping malls and multiplexes that we have, some Bangladeshis are posting these here...it's easy for them...only a handful they have...
> 
> You can check a list of the completed, under construction, and upcoming high-rises in Kolkata here: List of tallest buildings in Kolkata - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And a CGI is just thin air unless it is actually coming up on the ground...
> 
> @Bilal9 Also check these links!
> 
> 
> Kolkata Vertical Limit - Tall buildings Guide - SkyscraperCity
> 
> Dhaka v/s Kolkata
> 
> Kolkata Cityscapes - SkyscraperCity
> 
> Kolkata - SkyscraperCity
> 
> SkyscraperCity - Threads Tagged with kolkata
> 
> tall and beautiful buildings in kolkata - Google Search


Enjoy these achievements while they last. With over 35 years of communist rule and Mamata in office this is as far as development Kolkata will get.


----------



## dray

SHK said:


> Enjoy these achievements while they last. With over 35 years of communist rule and Mamata in office this is as far as development Kolkata will get.



We have grown in spite of them, that shows our resilience...!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 24 Hours

Rain Man said:


> We have grown in spite of them, that shows our resilience...!!


That may be, but we're growing faster. And catching up. Expect the next Bengali renaissance to be dominated by the East.


----------



## Bilal9

Rain Man said:


> We don't even bother about numerous mid-rise buildings in Kolkata, and I don't even have a count of the numerous shopping malls and multiplexes that we have, some Bangladeshis are posting these here...it's easy for them...only a handful they have...
> 
> You can check a list of the completed, under construction, and upcoming high-rises in Kolkata here: List of tallest buildings in Kolkata - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And a CGI is just thin air unless it is actually coming up on the ground...
> 
> @Bilal9 Also check these links!
> 
> Kolkata Vertical Limit - Tall buildings Guide - SkyscraperCity
> 
> Dhaka v/s Kolkata
> 
> Kolkata Cityscapes - SkyscraperCity
> 
> Kolkata - SkyscraperCity
> 
> SkyscraperCity - Threads Tagged with kolkata
> 
> tall and beautiful buildings in kolkata - Google Search



বাংলাদেশীরা সবাই বড় করে হাত তালি দাও তো? রায় বাবু কে খুশি কর 

কলিকাতার উন্নতি হইলে আমাদের ক্ষতি কি? আম্রা ভালো হোটেলে থাকব, সস্তায় ভালো খাব, সস্তায় মা বোনদের শাড়ী গয়না কিনে দেয়া যাবে।



Rain Man said:


> We have grown in spite of them, that shows our resilience...!!



That growth came from the private sector - i.e. mostly IT and back office jobs. It has nothing to do with government or communism. Back office workers don't call for bandhs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Riyad

Rain Man said:


> Many college buildings here are better than these!
> 
> 
> 
> Durgapur, Asansol, Shiliguri, and half a dozen other cities in Bengal beats Chittagong hands down.



Then post some pics from other cities. You only have Kolkata to talk about. BD atleast has two mega cities, Dhaka and Chittagong. You only have Kolkata. Other cities of yours are not even comparable to villages of Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Bilal9 said:


> বাংলাদেশীরা সবাই বড় করে হাত তালি দাও তো? রায় বাবু কে খুশি কর
> 
> কলিকাতার উন্নতি হইলে আমাদের ক্ষতি কি? আম্রা ভালো হোটেলে থাকব, সস্তায় ভালো খাব, সস্তায় মা বোনদের শাড়ী গয়না কিনে দেয়া যাবে।



@Bilal9 astra failya haat tuilya aatmasamarpan korse....!  



Riyad said:


> Then post some pics from other cities. You only have Kolkata to talk about. BD atleast has two mega cities, Dhaka and Chittagong. You only have Kolkata. Other cities of yours are not even comparable to villages of Bangladesh.



I will, in the evening, pics of the city where I spent my childhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Rain Man said:


> @Bilal9 astra failya haat tuilya aatmasamarpan korse....!



Astra ki kono kaley amar hatey chhilo?

Tobey tomar Dhaka aisha ekbar ghuira jawa dorkar.

Tomar bhool bhangbey....

Render ar photo diya shobkichu ter pawa jaina.

Nijer chokhey dekha lagey...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Bilal9 said:


> Astra ki kono kaley amar hatey chhilo?
> 
> Tobey tomar Dhaka aisha ekbar ghuira jawa dorkar.
> 
> Tomar bhool bhangbey....
> 
> Render ar photo diya shobkichu ter pawa jaina.
> 
> Nijer chokhey dekha lagey...



Jamui na, satyi koirai bhul bhangle ekhane troll korum kemne?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Rain Man said:


> Jamui na, satyi koirai bhul bhangle ekhane troll korum kemne?



Ha ha LOL 

Bhalo hoiya jao - Bhalo hoitey poisha lagey na....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Bilal9 said:


> Ha ha LOL
> 
> Bhalo hoiya jao - Bhalo hoitey poisha lagey na....



Ami abar kharap hoilam kobe, manushta ami boroi bhalo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Bilal9 said:


> You have to have some basic idea about how buildings come up in the subcontinent.



in India 






In Pakstan 






In China





even in Cambodia





even in Myanmar





seem u may be a professional in that field.. So tell me what kind of tech do u use in that Building constructing without any activities , any cranes ( just used man power..?) ?? will power or tech from alien..? LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bongbang

Aung Zaya said:


> seem u may be a professional in that field.. So tell me what kind of tech do u use in that Building constructing without any activities , any cranes ( just used man power..?) ?? will power or tech from alien..? LOL





imimar said:


>




Look closely in that pic. 2 cranes are mounted on roof top. This is how mid rise buildings are made in BD. Outside Dhaka I dont think enough safety measures are taken like netting. In high rise structures you will find those bigger cranes.


----------



## dray

bongbang said:


> Look closely in that pic. 2 cranes are mounted on roof top. This is how mid rise buildings are made in BD. Outside Dhaka I dont think enough safety measures are taken like netting. In high rise structures you will find those bigger cranes.



Those are electrical lines and poles, not cranes!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

bongbang said:


> Look closely in that pic. 2 cranes are mounted on roof top. This is how mid rise buildings are made in BD. Outside Dhaka I dont think enough safety measures are taken like netting. In high rise structures you will find those bigger cranes.



Oops..!! that's cranes..? seem too weak to carry even some bricks.. but ok..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ryuzaki

Aung Zaya said:


> Oops..!! that's cranes..? seem too weak to carry even some bricks.. but ok..


Cranes are not used for short buildings,atleast in our part of the world


----------



## TopCat

Aung Zaya said:


> in India
> View attachment 254999
> 
> 
> In Pakstan
> 
> View attachment 255000
> 
> 
> In China
> View attachment 255001
> 
> 
> even in Cambodia
> View attachment 255002
> 
> 
> even in Myanmar
> View attachment 255007
> 
> 
> seem u may be a professional in that field.. So tell me what kind of tech do u use in that Building constructing without any activities , any cranes ( just used man power..?) ?? will power or tech from alien..? LOL



These are not crane actually, but a trass mounted pulley to pull the material to the roof. Due to space constraint in Dhaka the developer rather use a smaller trass which is mounted in the roof top and pull the material up with the motor on the ground. They also use concrete pump which pump the soft concrete with a kind of plastic pipes to the top.


----------



## dray

Primitive civil engineering in Bangladesh.


----------



## Aung Zaya

iajdani said:


> These are not crane actually, but a trass mounted pulley to pull the material to the roof. Due to space constraint in Dhaka the developer rather use a smaller trass which is mounted in the roof top and pull the material up with the motor on the ground. They also use concrete pump which pump the soft concrete with a kind of plastic pipes to the top.



ohh..!! i seee.


----------



## Mike_Brando

Bilal9 said:


> বাংলাদেশীরা সবাই বড় করে হাত তালি দাও তো? রায় বাবু কে খুশি কর
> 
> *কলিকাতার উন্নতি হইলে আমাদের ক্ষতি কি? আম্রা ভালো হোটেলে থাকব, সস্তায় ভালো খাব, সস্তায় মা বোনদের শাড়ী গয়না কিনে দেয়া যাবে।*
> 
> 
> 
> That growth came from the private sector - i.e. mostly IT and back office jobs. It has nothing to do with government or communism. Back office workers don't call for bandhs.


Bah Bilal bhai,tumi toh amar mon jite nile,erokom manoshikota jodi sob Bangladeshi bhai der modhye thake tahole toh amader modhye kono jhamelai r hobe na.Amio chai Bangladesh unnoti koruk r amra sobai mile mishe bhalo bhabe protibeshir moto taki

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Aung Zaya said:


> in India
> View attachment 254999
> 
> 
> In Pakstan
> 
> View attachment 255000
> 
> 
> In China
> View attachment 255001
> 
> 
> even in Cambodia
> View attachment 255002
> 
> 
> even in Myanmar
> View attachment 255007
> 
> 
> seem u may be a professional in that field.. So tell me what kind of tech do u use in that Building constructing without any activities , any cranes ( just used man power..?) ?? will power or tech from alien..? LOL



You are showing buildings that are above a certain height (say around 20 stories or higher).

Typically cranes are only used to *speed up *construction by lifting materials. But crane is not essential. You can have freight elevators or even human labor (which is cheap in our country). 

Scaffolding can be bamboo as well instead of iron pipes and rods. Bamboo is always cheaper and it works great. Reusable too. Whatever holds up your cement ceiling while it dries is fine. In Myanmar I'm sure they used Bamboo for scaffolding before recent times (2000 onward). Please ask any civil engineer in your country.



Mike_Brando said:


> Bah Bilal bhai,tumi toh amar mon jite nile,erokom manoshikota jodi sob Bangladeshi bhai der modhye thake tahole toh amader modhye kono jhamelai r hobe na.Amio chai Bangladesh unnoti koruk r amra sobai mile mishe bhalo bhabe protibeshir moto taki



খামোকা মারামারি করে কি লাভ ? তুমি আমি চাকরি করি - দুটো পয়সা কামাই। কিন্তু ক্ষমতা আমাদের হাতে নেই। ক্ষমতা সব কোটিপতিদের আর corrupt politician দের হাতে। ওরা আমাদের-কে manipulate করে ফায়দা লোটে আর আমাদেরকে cannon fodder বানায়। 

যে সমরাস্ত্র আর নিউক্লিয়ার পাওয়ার নিয়ে বড়াই করি, তাতে আমাদের অংশীদারীত্ত কতটুকু? আসলে নিছক সামরিক দেশপ্রেম হলো আহাম্মুকির উল্টোপিঠ। নিজেদের অনেক important ভাবতেই ভালো লাগে। narcisism হলো একটা drug। একবার taste পেলে তা থেকে নিস্তার নেই। আর দলাদলি আমাদের উপমহাদেশের লোকেদের একটা খুব খারাপ স্বভাব। 

যদি সত্যিকারের দেশপ্রেম থাকে তাহলে গরিব দুখীর জন্য কিছু একটা করতে হয় । যেমনটা ইউনুস সাহেব করেছেন। আমাদের দুদেশে এখনো কত লোক না খেয়ে বিনা চিকিথসায় মরে যায়। ওগুলো আমাদের priority হওয়া উচিত।

আমরা এখানে সময় নষ্ট করি ঠিক-ই কিন্তু কোনো ভালো কাজে নয় ।

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mike_Brando

Bilal9 said:


> You are showing buildings that are above a certain height (say around 20 stories or higher).
> 
> Typically cranes are only used to *speed up *construction by lifting materials. But crane is not essential. You can have freight elevators or even human labor (which is cheap in our country).
> 
> Scaffolding can be bamboo as well instead of iron pipes and rods. Bamboo is always cheaper and it works great. Reusable too. Whatever holds up your cement ceiling while it dries is fine. In Myanmar I'm sure they used Bamboo for scaffolding before recent times (2000 onward). Please ask any civil engineer in your country.
> 
> 
> 
> খামোকা মারামারি করে কি লাভ ? তুমি আমি চাকরি করি - দুটো পয়সা কামাই। কিন্তু ক্ষমতা আমাদের হাতে নেই। ক্ষমতা সব কোটিপতিদের আর corrupt politician দের হাতে। ওরা আমাদের-কে manipulate করে ফায়দা লোটে আর আমাদেরকে cannon fodder বানায়।
> 
> যে সমরাস্ত্র আর নিউক্লিয়ার পাওয়ার নিয়ে বড়াই করি, তাতে আমাদের অংশীদারীত্ত কতটুকু? আসলে নিছক সামরিক দেশপ্রেম হলো আহাম্মুকির উল্টোপিঠ। নিজেদের অনেক important ভাবতেই ভালো লাগে। narcisism হলো একটা drug। একবার taste পেলে তা থেকে নিস্তার নেই। আর দলাদলি আমাদের উপমহাদেশের লোকেদের একটা খুব খারাপ স্বভাব।
> 
> যদি সত্যিকারের দেশপ্রেম থাকে তাহলে গরিব দুখীর জন্য কিছু একটা করতে হয় । যেমনটা ইউনুস সাহেব করেছেন। আমাদের দুদেশে এখনো কত লোক না খেয়ে বিনা চিকিথসায় মরে যায়। ওগুলো আমাদের priority হওয়া উচিত।
> 
> আমরা এখানে সময় নষ্ট করি ঠিক-ই কিন্তু কোনো ভালো কাজে নয় ।


Ami puro 100% ekmot apnar chintadharar sathe.Sotti kotha bolte amader duto deshei ei muhurte Yunus saheb er moto kichu poropokari manusher proyojon.Enarai parben amader desh guli theke daridra puropuri nirmul korte

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Bilal9 said:


> Typically cranes are only used to *speed up *construction by lifting materials. But crane is not essential. You can have freight elevators or even human labor (which is cheap in our country).



well.. that project is also not tiny project.. ( about 10 stories and at least 20000 sq-ft ).. just wondering heavy material like steels also carried by labor force up to 10 stories coz i didn't see any freight elevator in this project as well.. or even using mobile cranes would be taken more time coz it has limitation of carrying heavy materials..

and no offence to ur bamboo.. we also used it in some medium and small projects so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Mike_Brando said:


> Bah Bilal bhai,tumi toh amar mon jite nile,erokom manoshikota jodi sob Bangladeshi bhai der modhye thake tahole toh amader modhye kono jhamelai r hobe na.Amio chai Bangladesh unnoti koruk r amra sobai mile mishe bhalo bhabe protibeshir moto taki



Sabbonash korse....eto bhalobasabasir chote thread khan mathe mara jaibo dekhsi...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mike_Brando

Rain Man said:


> Sabbonash korse....eto bhalobasabasir chote thread khan mathe mara jaibo dekhsi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Aung Zaya said:


> well.. that project is also not tiny project.. ( about 10 stories and at least 20000 sq-ft ).. just wondering heavy material like steels also carried by labor force up to 10 stories coz i didn't see any freight elevator in this project as well.. or even using mobile cranes would be taken more time coz it has limitation of carrying heavy materials..
> 
> and no offence to ur bamboo.. we also used it in some medium and small projects so far.








See the pulley. thats how they lift most of the materials, same as your so called crane only different mechanism.


----------



## dray

iajdani said:


> View attachment 255197
> 
> 
> See the pulley. thats how they lift most of the materials, same as your so called crane only different mechanism.



The qualitative difference is not anything less than what it is between a human being and an orangutan.


----------



## sidr

So who got the bigger D?


----------



## Shimz

gslv mk3 said:


> *Kolkata Airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chittagong ?*


Whats the age of this airport?
The age of our's around more then 30years 
There should be some boundaries of comparison
Your dad can't run as faster as you so
Yougotta understand these little thing otherwise i have no words to say
You can say anything you want about its look then capabilities but before that you should realize its too old


----------



## dray

Shimz said:


> Whats the age of this airport?
> The age of our's around more then 30years
> There should be some boundaries of comparison
> Your dad can't run as faster as you so
> Yougotta understand these little thing otherwise i have no words to say
> You can say anything you want about its look then capabilities but before that you should realize its too old



In short, ours is better. And that's the whole point.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

I have got some photos of luxury cars in Chittagong, will be uploading soon!


----------



## dray

Species said:


> I have got some photos of luxury cars in Chittagong, will be uploading soon!



*Please don't, especially when brands like Jaguar and Land Rover / Range Rover is owned by an Indian company.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Rain Man said:


> *Please don't, especially when brands like Jaguar and Land Rover / Range Rover is owned by an Indian company.*



Plz let him post bro.. let's count how many posts they can upload.. RR will be the best of their inventory..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Rain Man said:


> *Please don't, especially when brands like Jaguar and Land Rover / Range Rover is owned by an Indian company.*



Owned by Indian companies doesn't mean made by Indians! 





































More to come....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Species said:


> Owned by Indian companies doesn't mean made by Indians!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come....


 super rich BD.. u should come with at least a dozen of Roll Royces... but now.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Species said:


>



Phoren car on village road.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Aung Zaya said:


> super rich BD.. u should come with at least a dozen of Roll Royces... but now.......



There are some Roll Royces in Dhaka but Chittagongians are more fond of sports cars!


----------



## Aung Zaya

Species said:


> There are some Roll Royces in Dhaka but Chittagongians are more fond of sports cars!



then u should come with Ferrari and Lambo..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

A Toyota MR2 and GT86? Seriously?

ha ha ha ha wow! what a bunch of retards.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

Just one Land Rover...and it's pride of Chottogram!!! A picture of my office car parking will kill them...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bombaywalla

Rain Man said:


> Just one Land Rover...and it's pride of Chottogram!!! A picture of my office car parking will kill them...



...Or any random apartment car park in a tier 2/3 Indian city would be enough to pull these little men out of the dark space they're in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Bombaywalla said:


> A Toyota MR2 and GT86? Seriously?
> 
> ha ha ha ha wow! what a bunch of retards.



exactly..!! i wonder when he called these as Luxury cars.. these ones can be seen in every 5 min even in Myanmar.. 

i think i hope too much when he said he will back with Luxury cars.. i thought the thread will be full of RR , Maybach , bentley, etc... but finally he come back with MR2.. my bad..!! 

even just only brown one can beat them all...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Aung Zaya said:


> exactly..!! i wonder when he called these as Luxury cars.. these ones can be seen in every 5 min even in Myanmar..
> 
> i think i hope too much when he said he will back with Luxury cars.. i thought the thread will be full of RR , Maybach , bentley, etc... but finally he come back with MR2.. my bad..!!



Bangladesh is a dumping ground for used Japanese cars, and their car market is miniscule anyway, only 2 per 1000 have a (used) car! In Bangladesh new cars are as extinct as dinosaurus...can be seen only in the pirated dvds of hollywood movies!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bombaywalla

Rain Man said:


> Bangladesh is a dumping ground for used Japanese cars, and their car market is miniscule anyway, only 2 per 1000 have a (used) car! In Bangladesh new cars are as extinct as dinosaurus...can be seen only in the pirated dvds of hollywood movies!




They can argue all they want, but the fact of the matter is that they are yet another dumping ground for used and abused vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shimz

I have check on internet that RR worth starting from 2.5-4.5cr(Maximum)Damn that!! How cheap is that :o Lucky neighbours (Y) We get a brand new rang rover around 3-3.5 crore tk. There are bunch of rang rover running over the cities of Bangladesh .Nothing to do and feels shame but its the reality.I guess one single taxi of ours worth like 20 cabs in there!In majority we have cars worth of 20-25lacs(indian rupess) normally everywhere all over the city  Just see,even after paying way higher still we are getting used cars!.Recently seeing some indian cars and i am glad that now people can buy cars at way cheaper rate! You wanna know the exact price of rr in bangladesh then get the company rate and add 800% tax then come here to talk to us  anything over 3500cc includes 800% tax so wheather exotic or sports,cars are way harder to bring here..


----------



## Species

Rain Man said:


> Bangladesh is a dumping ground for used Japanese cars, and their car market is miniscule anyway, only 2 per 1000 have a (used) car! In Bangladesh new cars are as extinct as dinosaurus...can be seen only in the pirated dvds of hollywood movies!





Bombaywalla said:


> They can argue all they want, but the fact of the matter is that they are yet another dumping ground for used and abused vehicles.



Found an interesting stat, 
*
Total Number of Registered Motor Vehicles in*:

* India = 159,491 (2012)*
Total Number of Registered Motor Vehicles in India | Open Government Data (OGD) Platform India

*Bangladesh = 160,705 (2012)*
http://www.brta.gov.bd/images/files/statistics/stat_bd_07-15.pdf

Despite the facts that,
- India has a 10x bigger population than Bangladesh
- Bangladeshis have to pay 300-800% taxes on imported motor vehicles but Indians don't have to.
- India has a huge automotive manufacturing sector but Bangladesh has a small one

And these citizens of the global shit-hole come and mock us, simply nothing to say!  
@bongbang @Bilal9 @Maira La @Doyalbaba @iajdani @Jay12345 @Saiful Islam @Shimz @Nabil365

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bongbang

Species said:


> Found an interesting stat,
> *
> Total Number of Registered Motor Vehicles in*:
> 
> * India = 159,491 (2012)*
> Total Number of Registered Motor Vehicles in India | Open Government Data (OGD) Platform India
> 
> *Bangladesh = 160,705 (2012)*
> http://www.brta.gov.bd/images/files/statistics/stat_bd_07-15.pdf
> 
> Despite the facts that,
> - India has a 10x bigger population than Bangladesh
> - Bangladeshis have to pay 300-800% taxes on imported motor vehicles but Indians don't have to.
> - India has a huge automotive manufacturing sector but Bangladesh has a small one
> 
> And these citizens of the global shit-hole come and mock us, simply nothing to say!
> @bongbang @Bilal9 @Maira La @Doyalbaba @iajdani @Jay12345 @Saiful Islam @Shimz @Nabil365



wtf  For real

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Shimz said:


> I have check on internet that RR worth starting from 2.5-4.5cr(Maximum)Damn that!! How cheap is that :o Lucky neighbours (Y) We get a brand new rang rover around 3-3.5 crore tk. There are bunch of rang rover running over the cities of Bangladesh .Nothing to do and feels shame but its the reality.I guess one single taxi of ours worth like 20 cabs in there!In majority we have cars worth of 20-25lacs(indian rupess) normally everywhere all over the city  Just see,even after paying way higher still we are getting used cars!.Recently seeing some indian cars and i am glad that now people can buy cars at way cheaper rate! You wanna know the exact price of rr in bangladesh then get the company rate and add 800% tax then come here to talk to us  anything over 3500cc includes 800% tax so wheather exotic or sports,cars are way harder to bring here..



It's good to know that Bangladeshis feel proud of having some Indian Tata cars like Range Rover 



Species said:


> Found an interesting stat,
> *
> Total Number of Registered Motor Vehicles in*:
> 
> * India = 159,491 (2012)*
> Total Number of Registered Motor Vehicles in India | Open Government Data (OGD) Platform India
> 
> *Bangladesh = 160,705 (2012)*
> http://www.brta.gov.bd/images/files/statistics/stat_bd_07-15.pdf
> 
> Despite the facts that,
> - India has a 10x bigger population than Bangladesh
> - Bangladeshis have to pay 300-800% taxes on imported motor vehicles but Indians don't have to.
> - India has a huge automotive manufacturing sector but Bangladesh has a small one
> 
> And these citizens of the global shit-hole come and mock us, simply nothing to say!
> @bongbang @Bilal9 @Maira La @Doyalbaba @iajdani @Jay12345 @Saiful Islam @Shimz @Nabil365



Did you miss the note "All figures are in thousands" in the Indian link? Don't be so desperate to make an ___ out of yourself!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Aung Zaya

Rain Man said:


> It's good to know that Bangladeshis feel proud of having some Indian Tata cars like Range Rover
> 
> 
> 
> Did you miss the note "All figures are in thousands" in the Indian link? Don't be so desperate to make an ___ out of yourself!


 
it make sense.. bro.. registered Vehicle of the whole india is just *159,491 .. it's impossible.. it's about 0.262 moillion (2010) in even Myanmar... !!!  *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

Rain Man said:


> Did you miss the note "All figures are in thousands" in the Indian link? Don't be so desperate to make an ___ out of yourself!




What an epic fail by an epic moron.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Species

Rain Man said:


> Did you miss the note "All figures are in thousands" in the Indian link? Don't be so desperate to make an ___ out of yourself!



I didn't notice, thanks for pointing that out! 

Anyway more of Chittagong cars:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Species said:


> I didn't notice, thanks for pointing that out!



Since you have given a cute reply, and I troll you guys just for fun, so let me tell you that I would have replied differently after getting caught pants down......something like: "I didn't realize that your govt. officials are incapable of handling big numbers with too many zeroes, hence, they need to make the numbers smaller by expressing it in the units of thousands, so that their small brains can process it..silly intellectually challenged Bangladeshis!"........how is it @Species ?  Never get bogged down, trolling is an art. 

@bongbang don't steal my tips and ideas..!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gibbs

Species said:


> I didn't notice, thanks for pointing that out!
> 
> Anyway more of Chittagong cars:



Not trying to get in to the argument mate and this is actually a genuine question, Not trolling.. Does it snow in Chittagong ? I'm sure northern parts of Bangladesh might get snow, Is'nt Chittagong situated in the Bay of Bengal ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Gibbs said:


> Not trying to get in to the argument mate and this is actually a genuine question, Not trolling.. Does it snow in Chittagong ? I'm sure northern parts of Bangladesh might get snow, Is'nt Chittagong situated in the Bay of Bengal ?



Chittagong has never gotten snow - it is too far South. Northern areas like Dinajpur, Thakurgaon, Panchgarh might get snow once in a blue moon but then it will be just a sprinkle on the ground temporarily in the deep of winter....



Species said:


> I didn't notice, thanks for pointing that out!
> 
> Anyway more of Chittagong cars:



Good to know, I didn't know there were so many Teslas in Bangladesh! These things are easily $80,000-100,000 stateside, in Bangladesh they will be 4 times that much with 300% tax.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Gibbs said:


> Not trying to get in to the argument mate and this is actually a genuine question, Not trolling.. Does it snow in Chittagong ? I'm sure northern parts of Bangladesh might get snow, Is'nt Chittagong situated in the Bay of Bengal ?



Oh $hittt!!!!  Good observation.


----------



## Species

Gibbs said:


> Not trying to get in to the argument mate and this is actually a genuine question, Not trolling.. Does it snow in Chittagong ? I'm sure northern parts of Bangladesh might get snow, Is'nt Chittagong situated in the Bay of Bengal ?



It was actually clicked in the European port from where the car headed for Chittagong. The owner was so excited that he uploaded that pic before reaching Chittagong city. The pic is almost a year ago by the way. And there are lots of range rovers on Chittagong streets already shown in this thread.



Rain Man said:


> Since you have given a cute reply, and I troll you guys just for fun, so let me tell you that I would have replied differently after getting caught pants down......something like: "I didn't realize that your govt. officials are incapable of handling big numbers with too many zeroes, hence, they need to make the numbers smaller by expressing it in the units of thousands, so that their small brains can process it..silly intellectually challenged Bangladeshis!"........how is it @Species ?  Never get bogged down, trolling is an art.



That would make me look like a clown!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Species said:


> It was actually clicked in the European port from where the car headed for Chittagong. The owner was so excited that he uploaded that pic before reaching Chittagong city. The pic is almost a year ago by the way. And there are lots of range rovers on Chittagong streets already shown in this thread.



dance3:



Species said:


> That would make me look like a clown!



No, that will short circuit the brains of your opponents!


----------



## Nilgiri

Rain Man said:


> Did you miss the note "All figures are in thousands" in the Indian link? Don't be so desperate to make an ___ out of yourself!



LOL, such ownage by Rain man as usual!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Species

More of Chittagong car collections:


----------



## gslv mk3

Bombaywalla said:


> They can argue all they want, but the fact of the matter is that they are yet another dumping ground for used and abused vehicles.



And despite all that,they still have only 3 motor vehicles,per thousand people - that's 1/6 th of ours...




Species said:


> *Total Number of Registered Motor Vehicles in*:
> 
> * India = 159,491 (2012)*
> Total Number of Registered Motor Vehicles in India | Open Government Data (OGD) Platform India
> 
> *Bangladesh = 160,705 (2012)*
> http://www.brta.gov.bd/images/files/statistics/stat_bd_07-15.pdf



lol,what a moron.


----------



## Saiful Islam

gslv mk3 said:


> And despite all that,they still have only 3 motor vehicles,per thousand people - that's 1/6 th of ours...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol,what a moron.



Rather have a toilet than a car, because when push comes to shove...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Saiful Islam said:


> Rather have a toilet than a car, because when push comes to shove...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal9 said:


>



Probably smells so bad to him because he eats too much it looks like (and theres a cloud of fat smell lingering around him at all times).

Besides his numbers seem way off, is Bombay really that much worse than the average improved urban sanitation rate of India which was 63% in 2014?

Improved sanitation facilities, urban (% of urban population with access) | Data | Table

Bangladesh at 57% looks like, so Dhaka smells worse?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gslv mk3

Nilgiri said:


> Bangladesh at 57% looks like, so Dhaka smells worse?



Good one..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Species said:


> More of Chittagong car collections:



still hoping like this from BD.. try again..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

@Aung Zaya 

Are your pictures of these car collections from Myanmar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> @Aung Zaya
> 
> Are your pictures of these car collections from Myanmar?



yes..bro.. just hoping more stronger BD has more Luxury cars.. but seem it's hopeless...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Aung Zaya said:


> yes..bro.. just hoping more stronger BD has more Luxury cars.. but seem it's hopeless...



Stronger BD? In terms of what?


----------



## bongbang

Aung Zaya said:


> still hoping like this from BD.. try again..!!
> View attachment 258659



It was about Chittagong. You are aware of exotic Dhaka cars I thought. So coming with whole Myanmar to compare with Chittagong will be unfair.

Here was a thread our friend @Aung Zaya opened 
Exotic Cars In Bangladesh..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Luxury cars concern the 0.1%. Shouldn't we be more concerned about what middle class are living like and what options poor have to better their lives or at least lives of their progeny so they can also get to middle class?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dray

I don't know why some Bangladeshis are posting pictures of cars that are generally seen on the roads. What is the point?


----------



## Species

Aung Zaya said:


> still hoping like this from BD.. try again..!!
> View attachment 258659



See Myanmar's case is different, your country is ruled by Military dictators (or pseudo dictators) who are above the rules and laws without any transparency and accountability. They don't have to pay any taxes, can buy anything as much as they can. And all these cars you posted are owned by those military dictators. Go to any African country with such dictatorship and you'll find similar cars there despite the poor living standard of those countries.

In Bangladesh, the case is quite different. Yeah our politicians are no saint either but since we are a democracy, they have to maintain some sort of accountability. They cannot buy these luxury cars and showcase to everyone since that would be a big setback to their public relations. The pictures of cars I posted are owned by the common citizens, more exactly upper middle class in Chittagong.


----------



## Roybot

Species said:


> More of Chittagong car collections:



Eh Mer Gaaad, a Toyota Celica with lambo doors! Supercar that Bharotis!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Species

Roybot said:


> Eh Mer Gaaad, a Toyota Celica with lambo doors! Supercar that Bharotis!



A Toyota Celica would cost about $800,000 in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Species said:


> A Toyota Celica would cost about $800,000 in Bangladesh.



If you guys are paying that sorta money for such shyte boxes then the jokes on you! 

And no a Toyota Celica would not cost $800,000. Either your maths is very poor or you are a habitual liar.

http://bdnews24.com/classifieds/cars/sap?ii=f3299e3e-88d6-2550-c962-a81bb119de60&ss=bikroy.com&cl=searchresults-list&cat=cars-vehicles&p=1&pn=1&s=date-added&rn=0&url=http://bikroy.com/en/ad/toyota-celica-gts-2000-for-sale-dhaka-5&filters=cars--toyota--toyota-celica&clk=cars-vehicles|cars

Highest one is Tk 1,980,000 = $25,000 ,

$800,000 lmfao

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

Roybot said:


> If you guys are paying that sorta money for such shyte boxes then the jokes on you!
> 
> And no a Toyota Celica would not cost $800,000. Either your maths is very poor or you are habitual liar.
> 
> http://bdnews24.com/classifieds/cars/sap?ii=f3299e3e-88d6-2550-c962-a81bb119de60&ss=bikroy.com&cl=searchresults-list&cat=cars-vehicles&p=1&pn=1&s=date-added&rn=0&url=http://bikroy.com/en/ad/toyota-celica-gts-2000-for-sale-dhaka-5&filters=cars--toyota--toyota-celica&clk=cars-vehicles|cars
> 
> Highest one is Tk 1,980,000 = $25,000 ,
> 
> $800,000 lmfao



That's a second hand one, perhaps almost 10 years old. I was talking about brand new idiot.


----------



## Roybot

Species said:


> That's a second hand one, perhaps almost 10 years old. I was talking about brand new idiot.



Toyota Celica went out of production in 2006, but nah apparently you can still buy brand new ones in Bangladesh for a Million dollars only!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Species

Roybot said:


> Toyota Celica went out of production in 2006, but nah apparently you can still buy brand new ones in Bangladesh for a Million dollars apparently



That's why I used the word 'would'! Better search for your glasses before farting here!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Species said:


> That's why I used the word 'would'! Better search for your glasses before farting here!



Oh you said "would" and what the fook is that suppose to tell me? In what hypothetical world of yours would a shyte box Celica cost a Million dollars? Please do explain?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Species

Roybot said:


> Oh you said "would" and what the fook is that suppose to tell me? In what hypothetical world of yours would a shyte box Celica cost a Million dollars? Please do explain?



hahaha check our tax rates on imported cars!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Nilgiri said:


> Probably smells so bad to him because he eats too much it looks like (and theres a cloud of fat smell lingering around him at all times).
> 
> Besides his numbers seem way off, is Bombay really that much worse than the average improved urban sanitation rate of India which was 63% in 2014?
> 
> Improved sanitation facilities, urban (% of urban population with access) | Data | Table
> 
> Bangladesh at 57% looks like, so Dhaka smells worse?



That was a joke yaar - chillax .....

God - can't even make a good bathroom joke, and that too from an Indian himself

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Species said:


> hahaha check our tax rates on imported cars!





Species said:


> hahaha check our tax rates on imported cars!



The last model of Toyota Celica used to retail for around $20,000. So for it to cost a $800,000 Bangladesh would need to have an import tax of 4000%.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Species

Roybot said:


> The last model of Toyota Celica used to retail for around $20,000. So for it to cost a $800,000 Bangladesh would need to have an import tax of 4000%.



In the Asian market (excluding Japan), they used to cost about $100,000; add 800% tax to that and it would be around $800,000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Species said:


> In the Asian market (excluding Japan), they used to cost about $100,000; add 800% tax to that and it would be around $800,000.



lmao what Asian market would that be ? If a Celica is selling for $100,000 in a country, it would mean that country has a very high import duty itself, so why the fook would a Bangladeshi want to import a Celica from a country where it costs $100,000? Do you know how retarded that is?Its like importing a Ford Mustang from India, when you have the option of importing a perfectly good one from its home country America!

And the Celicas came with 1.8L engine, so the import tax wouldn't be 800% anyways.

Kindly stop making a fool out of yourself, just admit that you got carried away with your bragging.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Species

Roybot said:


> lmao what Asian market would that be ? If a Celica is selling for $100,000 in a country, it would mean that country has a very high import duty itself, so why the fook would a Bangladeshi want to import a Celica from a country where it costs $100,000? Do you know how retarded that is?Its like importing a Ford Mustang from India, when you have the option of importing a perfectly good one from its home country America!
> 
> And the Celicas came with 1.8L engine, so the import tax wouldn't be 800% anyways.
> 
> Kindly stop making a fool out of yourself, just admit that you got carried away with your bragging.



No, you quoted the price of Celica in the Japanese market, they don't sell them at the same price to others. The price I quoted was for the Asian market excluding the duties. 

Kindly stop quoting me if you're not interested in others opinions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Species said:


> No, you quoted the price of Celica in the Japanese market, they don't sell them at the same price to others. The price I quoted was for the Asian market excluding the duties.
> 
> Kindly stop quoting me if you're not interested in others opinions.



Which market is that? Australian Market Celica used to go for $35000-$40,000 AUD. Just tell me which Asian market did it sell for $100,000 

There is hardly any opinion here, we are talking facts here, and the facts you came up with seemed to have been pulled out of your backside.

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## Species

Roybot said:


> Which market is that? Australian Market Celica used to go for $35000-$40,000 AUD. Just tell me which Asian market did it sell for $100,000
> 
> There is hardly any opinion here, we are talking facts here, and the facts you came up with seemed to have been pulled out of your backside.



Australia is in Asia? Wow 

I have showed all proper facts, the only BS facts here are posted by you to meaninglessly extend your trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Species said:


> Australia is in Asia? Wow
> 
> I have showed all proper facts, the only BS facts here are posted by you to meaninglessly extend your trolling.



Yes it is, as far as automotive industry is considered.

You are yet to name the Asian country where a new Celica retailed for $100,000 and why would a Bangladeshi be stupid enough to import a car from that country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

Roybot said:


> Yes it is, as far as automotive industry is considered.
> 
> You are yet to name the Asian country where a new Celica retailed for $100,000 and why would a Bangladeshi be stupid enough to import a car from that country.



Asian market means Asian market. It's not upon the Bangladeshis, Japan would sell at that price. Period.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Species said:


> Asian market means Asian market. It's not upon the Bangladeshis, Japan would sell at that price. Period.



If you are importing it, wouldn't you import it from Japan itself and not other Asian countries? 

And anyways outside Japan, in Asia Pacific, the Celica was only sold in Australia and New Zealand. Just back up your claim that a Toyota Celica retailed for a price of $100,000 and I d be happy to concede.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Great Sachin

Let the BD kids have fun...


----------



## dray

@Species is in deep $hit..again!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

lol @Roybot you don't have to concede just get a life! 



Rain Man said:


> @Species in deep $hit..again!



Yeah I agree, there are so many Indians around after all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Species said:


> lol @Roybot you don't have to concede just get a life!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I agree, there are so many Indians around after all



I wanna buy myself a Million dollar Celica man, help me out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Roybot said:


> I wanna buy myself a Million dollar Celica man, help me out



Come to Bangladesh, legally of course!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

dmmn..!! the price of used celica in BD is 800000 USD..!!?
then i will go for Brand New Prado with just 99000USD or Brand New Roll Royce..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Species

Aung Zaya said:


> dmmn..!! the price of used celica in BD is 800000 USD..!!?
> then i will go for Brand New Prado with just 99000USD or Brand New Roll Royce..



Not used, brand new!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Species said:


> lol @Roybot you don't have to concede just get a life!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I agree, there are so many Indians around after all




so you're buried in Indian $hit ?? 

dude... why the hell did you even get carried away so much in your bragging that you have to now run for cover ??  You just made a laughing stock of yourself.. just read your own posts when you are done writing cr@p... seriously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Mirza Jatt said:


> so you're buried in Indian $hit ??
> 
> dude... why the hell did you even get carried away so much in your bragging that you have to now run for cover ??  You just made a laughing stock of yourself.. just read your own posts when you are done writing cr@p... seriously



And you just wasted couple of seconds from your life for writing this meaningless post?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Species said:


> And you just wasted couple of seconds from your life for writing this meaningless post?



haha... you see mate If i can waste my few seconds and stop you from wasting your life on hunderds meaningless posts like those ($800,000 for celica ).. .. I was willing to make that sacrifice for you....... no seriously . If you stop you'll also save us the bandwidth and the headache.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Mirza Jatt said:


> haha... you see mate If i can waste my few seconds and stop you from wasting your life on hunderds meaningless posts like those ($800,000 for celica ).. .. I was willing to make that sacrifice for you....... no seriously . If you stop you'll also save us the bandwidth and the headache.



Good point, charity begins at home, stop posting and nobody would quote you thus it would save us all the priceless bandwidth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Species said:


> Good point, charity begins at home, stop posting and nobody would quote you thus it would save us all the priceless bandwidth.



please keep quoting me.. I like your kind  .. and my charity is for special cases like you... cuz the very first post of of this thread where you compare chittagong with kolkata, was already a step towards wastage of bandwidth for the entire thread.. and on top of that you brag about $800000 celica

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

Mirza Jatt said:


> please keep quoting me.. I like your kind  .. and my charity is for special cases like you... cuz the very first post of of this thread where you compare chittagong with kolkata, was already a step towards wastage of bandwidth for the entire thread.. and on top of that you brag about $800000 celica



Yeah right, Kolkata should be best compared with Noakhali. Nothing to brag those are facts!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Species said:


> Yeah right, Kolkata should be best compared with Noakhali. Nothing to brag those are facts!



please quote prices of more branded cars in Chittagong.. we'll slowly get to know the entire picture of Chittagong's development..


----------



## Species

Mirza Jatt said:


> please quote prices of more branded cars in Chittagong.. we'll slowly get to know the entire picture of Chittagong's development..



Quite easy, add transportation costs + 800% tax and you will get the price of branded cars. 

Government wants to discourage people to buy private cars to reduce traffic congestion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Species said:


> Quite easy, add transportation costs + 800% tax and you will get the price of branded cars.
> 
> Government wants to discourage people to buy private cars to reduce traffic congestion.



same old wasting of bandwidth and same old senseless posts from you.... now you dont even deserve my charity :p

Ok.. jokes apart what else you got in cars in Chittagong... shows us the pics.. with prices.. lets see your cars today.. pesh karo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Mirza Jatt said:


> Ok.. jokes apart what else you got in cars in Chittagong... shows us the pics.. with prices.. lets see your cars today.. pesh karo



Some of them are already posted here, let me dig them out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Species said:


> Yeah right, Kolkata should be best compared with Noakhali.



Even a tier 3 Indian city like Mysore or Thiruvananthapuram is better than Dhaka...

Oh....btw doesn't Chittagong has the best urban rail system in south Asia ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

@Mirza Jatt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

gslv mk3 said:


> Even a tier 3 Indian city like Mysore or Thiruvananthapuram is better than Dhaka...



You are being too modest, even Indian villages are better than Dhaka and Chittagong, so what if they don't have toilets. 



gslv mk3 said:


> Oh....btw doesn't Chittagong has the best urban rail system in south Asia ?



You mean Chittagong Circular Railway? Yes it is!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

gslv mk3 said:


> Even a tier 3 Indian city like Mysore or Thiruvananthapuram is better than Dhaka...




Man! People from Mysore and T'puram would be outraged at your comparison.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Bombaywalla said:


> Man! People from Mysore and T'puram would be outraged at your comparison.



I am presently living in T'puram


----------



## Bombaywalla

gslv mk3 said:


> I am presently living in T'puram



Lucky you. It's beautiful down there! Enjoy it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Species said:


> You are being too modest, even Indian villages are better than Dhaka and Chittagong, so what if they don't have toilets.



Reality check..

Improved sanitation facilities (% of population with access) | Data | Table




Species said:


> You mean Chittagong Circular Railway? Yes it is!!!!!!



How many DEMUs do you have in service ? 2 ? 4 ? 8?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

gslv mk3 said:


> Reality check..
> 
> Improved sanitation facilities (% of population with access) | Data | Table



Looks like you didn't even check the link you posted. 

*Improved sanitation facilities (% of population with access)

India = 40% (2014)
Bangladesh = 60% (2014)*



gslv mk3 said:


> How many DEMUs do you have in service ? 2 ? 4 ? 8?



20 were procured in 2013, some more may have been procured later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Species said:


> Looks like you didn't even check the link you posted.



When did it become 100 % 

BTW,another one

Improved sanitation facilities, urban (% of urban population with access) | Data | Table



Species said:


> 20 were procured in 2013



Yeah man,20 DEMUs & its the best !! 

BTW please show me a source for this figure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

are Dhaka and chitagong same ?? most of the cars you posted have dhaka plates...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

gslv mk3 said:


> When did it become 100 %
> 
> BTW,another one
> 
> Improved sanitation facilities, urban (% of urban population with access) | Data | Table



And now you came up with another link for a silly dick measuring contest! 

By the way why do you guys always ignore your rural population and only concern about the urban facilities? 



gslv mk3 said:


> Yeah man,20 DEMUs & its the best !!



Quantity is not an indicator of efficiency. India is a huge country so you will obviously have more number of trains than us. And as I said there may have been more procurements. 



Mirza Jatt said:


> are Dhaka and chitagong same ?? most of the cars you posted have dhaka plates...



No, Dhaka and Chittagong are two separate metropolis. The reason might be the cars were bought and registered in Dhaka and then they were brought in Chittagong or the owner later settled in Chittagong from Dhaka. Even in Dhaka, you will find many cars having plates from other cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Species said:


> By the way* why do you guys always ignore your rural population* and only concern about the urban facilities?



I've already refuted that claim once 



Species said:


> Quantity is not an indicator of efficiency. India is a huge country so you will obviously have more number of trains than us.



Chittagong is as large as some Indian cities,and suburban rail serves the city & its suburbs - size of the country doesn't matter here. 

BTW,give me a source for the 20 train-sets figure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saiful Islam

It's good that Bangladesh is being compared to India, feeling really proud you know, at least they've let go of China for the time being.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Saiful Islam said:


> It's good that Bangladesh is being compared to India



Only Bangladeshis make such comparisons...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

gslv mk3 said:


> Chittagong is as large as some Indian cities,and suburban rail serves the city & its suburbs - size of the country doesn't matter here.
> 
> BTW,give me a source for the 20 train-sets figure



"Fourteen DEMUs have been imported from China, and six more will soon arrive by June, according to the railway sources."

Commuter train DEMU starts in Chittagong - Click Ittefaq | Click Ittefaq

^The news is from May 2013

In 2014, one more was launched for the Chittagong University. 

News Details

Four more have been launched this year on two different routes.

DEMU train service on Ctg-Hathazari route begins

DEMU trains launched on Chittagong, Nazirhat route | theindependentbd.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Ok now kolkata turn... these cars are registered in kolkata.. I am not even possting picss of cars that aare regsitered in other cities in India nd brought to kol... Infact these are only few i could gather on the net...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirza Jatt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirza Jatt

EDIT : I have deliberately kept merces, bmws and audis out (unlike you) cuz those roaming thousands in Kolkata and will be difficult for me to post them.

these are just a few for you.. if you really want, even a simple google search can give you the idea between the difference bewteen Kolkata and chittagong... and hnestly I feel so cheap to have replied to you in your own way of posting car pics as a measure of a city's development.. but had to do to it, just to show you the picture.... because thats what you understand. Next time do pay Kolkata a visit before even commenting about it..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jaat Rock

Doyalbaba said:


> LOL. Chittagong is tiny? Then what is Kolkata? Chittagong has 6.5 million people vs 4.5 million for Kolkata.
> 
> Transport in Kolkata


"Transport In Kolkata" By Illegal Bangladeshis


----------



## Species

Mirza Jatt said:


> these are just a few for you.. if you really want, even a simple google search can give you the idea between the difference bewteen Kolkata and chittagong... and hnestly I feel so cheap to have replied to you in your own way of posting car pics as a measure of a city's development.. but had to do to it, just to show you the picture.... because thats what you understand. Next time do pay Kolkata a visit before even commenting about it..



Some Indian first asked to post pics of cars so I posted. You think the cars I posted are all that Chittagong has? In fact, I have seen some Lambos in Chittagong, one of them is owned by the son of PHP group chairman. I just checked one page but there are hundreds of pages on this subject. And as said before you don't have to pay 800% tax on such cars plus many of them are manufactured within India, so the cars which may not be considered luxurious have the same price as the luxury ones in Bangladesh. And I invite you to pay a visit to Chittagong to have a clear perception about us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Species said:


> Some Indian first asked to post pics of cars so I posted. You think the cars I posted are all that Chittagong has? In fact, I have seen some Lambos in Chittagong, one of them is owned by the son of PHP group chairman. I just checked one page but there are hundreds of pages on this subject. And as said before you don't have to pay 800% tax on such cars plus many of them are manufactured within India, so the cars which may not be considered luxurious have the same price as the luxury ones in Bangladesh. And I invite you to pay a visit to Chittagong to have a clear perception about us.



Which Indian asked you to post pics of cars? In fact I was the one who asked you NOT to, when you came up with this ludicrous idea of posting pics of some silly used cars.

Chittagong vs Kolkata | Page 28

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Species said:


> Some Indian first asked to post pics of cars so I posted. You think the cars I posted are all that Chittagong has? In fact, I have seen some Lambos in Chittagong, one of them is owned by the son of PHP group chairman. I just checked one page but there are hundreds of pages on this subject. And as said before you don't have to pay 800% tax on such cars plus many of them are manufactured within India, so the cars which may not be considered luxurious have the same price as the luxury ones in Bangladesh. And I invite you to pay a visit to Chittagong to have a clear perception about us.



Nopes i am sure chittagong has lot more cars.. ..similarly you have to understand and accept that Kolkata has even more cars than Chittagong, but that doesnt make a Kolkata better just because Kolkata got more luxurious cars... its a fanboyish criteria you've set to measure a city's development.... keeping the reality in mind we dont even compare ANY BD state with Kolkata....even a tier 3 cities like Kochi in India is better than Chittagong.... infact I am hearing this city' name for the first time .Infaact your tall claims made me search this great city of yours and all I could find was either village pictures, a filthy port and some vintage building..nothing even close to a CITY, am amazed you even compared it with Kolkata and call it a city.. .and sorry to dissapoint you but seeing the pictures on google on your chittgong, I dont find it worth my time to pay a visit there.

And I am yet to see you reply to Rain Man's post who asks you which Indian asked you to post cars pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## imkhasif

22 floor 5 Star Hotel owned by Bangladesh Army; Redison Blue, Chittagong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Mirza Jatt said:


> nothing even close to a CITY



Chittagong is a tier-3 town trying to become a city with its ordinary narrow roads, a handful of mid-sized buildings, very ordinary infrastructure, and yes, a few mid-range cars. Even Dhaka is not a modern city in true sense.

chittagong - Google Search

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Rain Man said:


> Which Indian asked you to post pics of cars? In fact I was the one who asked you NOT to, when you came up with this ludicrous idea of posting pics of some silly used cars.



Look at the post below:



Bombaywalla said:


> If Chittagong is as astonishingly wealthy as some posters claim, why does it not have a single luxury mall, supercars etc?





Mirza Jatt said:


> Nopes i am sure chittagong has lot more cars.. ..similarly you have to understand and accept that Kolkata has even more cars than Chittagong, but that doesnt make a Kolkata better just because Kolkata got more luxurious cars... its a fanboyish criteria you've set to measure a city's development.... keeping the reality in mind we dont even compare ANY BD state with Kolkata....even a tier 3 cities like Kochi in India is better than Chittagong.... infact I am hearing this city' name for the first time .Infaact your tall claims made me search this great city of yours and all I could find was either village pictures, a filthy port and some vintage building..nothing even close to a CITY, am amazed you even compared it with Kolkata and call it a city.. .and sorry to dissapoint you but seeing the pictures on google on your chittgong, I dont find it worth my time to pay a visit there.
> 
> And I am yet to see you reply to Rain Man's post who asks you which Indian asked you to post cars pic.



Yeah those 'feel-good-comments' like "Chittagong is not even near to tier 9/tier 10 Indian cities" have posted numerous times, even I have conceded, don't be too modest, say Chittagong, Dhaka are not even near to your villages! Though it's a different topic that those villages don't even have toilets. 

If you never heard of Chittagong, I won't blame you, history of Bengal must have been neglected in Indian text books to make room for the detailed North Indian history. I'm sure you never heard of people like Surja Sen, Pritilata Wadeddar etc. It's not possible to accommodate the history of entire India in those text books. 

And no I don't think Kolkata would have more such cars because Chittagong is home to some of the oldest and largest conglomerates in Bangladesh and in some cases, entire South Asia but Kolkata is not. The IT boom may have contributed to the economic growth but most of the IT specialists are heading for other cities like Bangalore, Mumbai, Chennai etc. If you don't want to visit Chittagong, that's your loss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saiful Islam

Rain Man said:


> Chittagong is a tier-3 town trying to become a city with its ordinary narrow roads, a handful of mid-sized buildings, very ordinary infrastructure, and yes, a few mid-range cars. Even Dhaka is not a modern city in true sense.
> 
> chittagong - Google Search



Agreed, now STFU.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Chittagong city video:


----------



## Bombaywalla

Where are the pics of Chittagong's luxury mall?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Mirza Jatt said:


> Ok now kolkata turn... these cars are registered in kolkata.. I am not even possting picss of cars that aare regsitered in other cities in India nd brought to kol... Infact these are only few i could gather on the net...





Jaat Rock said:


> "Transport In Kolkata" By Illegal Bangladeshis



these one are what we called real Luxury..!!


----------



## Species

Bombaywalla said:


> Where are the pics of Chittagong's luxury mall?



Inshallah, both Dhaka and Chittagong will have plenty of luxury malls pretty soon. Our image as a poverty stricken nation is the main reason since many are unaware of our recent progress. World Bank recently elevated us to the low-middle income category similar to that of India. Things will improve in near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arya Desa

lol my parents historical village is better than dhaka. Probably has a more diverse economy too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bombaywalla

Species said:


> Inshallah, both Dhaka and Chittagong will have plenty of luxury malls pretty soon. Our image as a poverty stricken nation is the main reason since many are unaware of our recent progress. World Bank recently elevated us to the low-middle income category similar to that of India. Things will improve in near future.




Yes, 'enterreligionhere-permitting', but where is that luxury mall for all the rich people of chittagongongogong who don't want to fly F or J to arab land or HK or Paris or London to buy their essentials for the season? _Now_ is what we are comparing, not tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

Bombaywalla said:


> Yes, 'enterreligionhere-permitting', but where is that luxury mall for all the rich people of chittagongongogong who don't want to fly F or J to arab land or HK or Paris or London to buy their essentials for the season? _Now_ is what we are comparing, not tomorrow.



Well now they have to fly to those cities, but don't worry they would never stop by Mumbyebyebye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

Species said:


> Well now they have to fly to those cities, but don't worry they would never stop by Mumbyebyebye.




Aww... the butthurt is clear for all to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Bombaywalla said:


> Aww... the butthurt is clear for all to see.



You have come to the Bangladesh Defence Forum, throwing racist comments on Bangladeshis and now calling me butthurt, wow!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

Species said:


> You have come to the Bangladesh Defence Forum, throwing racist comments on Bangladeshis and now calling me butthurt, wow!




My coming to the bangladeshi section for some fun and games (seeing that this section is nothing but a joke) doesn't change the fact that you clearly are butthurt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

Bombaywalla said:


> My coming to the bangladeshi section for some fun and games (seeing that this section is nothing but a joke) doesn't change the fact that you clearly are butthurt



Yes I'm butthurt, after all I'm the one going to other countries forums, burning my @ss off and spewing shit to get rid of my burning @ss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

Species said:


> Yes I'm butthurt, after all I'm the one going to other countries forums, burning my @ss off and spewing shit to get rid of my burning @ss.




Your post shows the kind of back handed logic you apply to a simple comparison thread. Butthurt is butthurt... And it's clear as the difference between night and day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Species said:


> Look at the post below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah those 'feel-good-comments' like "Chittagong is not even near to tier 9/tier 10 Indian cities" have posted numerous times, even I have conceded, don't be too modest, say Chittagong, Dhaka are not even near to your villages! Though it's a different topic that those villages don't even have toilets.
> 
> If you never heard of Chittagong, I won't blame you, history of Bengal must have been neglected in Indian text books to make room for the detailed North Indian history. I'm sure you never heard of people like Surja Sen, Pritilata Wadeddar etc. It's not possible to accommodate the history of entire India in those text books.
> 
> And no I don't think Kolkata would have more such cars because Chittagong is home to some of the oldest and largest conglomerates in Bangladesh and in some cases, entire South Asia but Kolkata is not. The IT boom may have contributed to the economic growth but most of the IT specialists are heading for other cities like Bangalore, Mumbai, Chennai etc. If you don't want to visit Chittagong, that's your loss.



again you wasted a so much of time and space without proving Chittagong is better than Kolkata ...and seeing the pictures and videos on web about chittagong I can assure you, and thus reiterate that I dont find Chittagong even a bit pleasing to visit ther. And why the hell should I read in length about Chittagong ?? are you required to study history of Haryana in your text books?? 

Its good know that you are researching so much about Kolkata.. i dont knoww your reassons, may be you like comparing our chittagong wih kolkaata, cuz we dont find it good enough to be compareed as you already know wwith even a 3 tier town in India... as far as going away of IT spcialists are concerned, please use this loss of kolkata as an excuse to develop your chittagong.. cause insspite of kolkata's loss I dnt find your chittagong developed enough to get even close to being called a town, forget about kolkata.. infact I give you the opportunity to post the pictures of your great modern "*CITY"* chittagong and prove us wrong here..



Bombaywalla said:


> *My coming to the bangladeshi section for some fun* and games (seeing that this section is nothing but a joke) doesn't change the fact that you clearly are butthurt



yo 



Species said:


> Inshallah, both Dhaka and Chittagong will have plenty of luxury malls pretty soon. Our image as a poverty stricken nation is the main reason since many are unaware of our recent progress. World Bank recently elevated us to the low-middle income category similar to that of India. Things will improve in near future.



Hope your wishes come true... and when you get those in chittagong, then come and do the comparison, as of now dont make yourself a laughing stock.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Species

Bombaywalla said:


> Your post shows the kind of back handed logic you apply to a simple comparison thread. Butthurt is butthurt... And it's clear as the difference between night and day.





Mirza Jatt said:


> again you wasted a so much of time and space without proving Chittagong is better than Kolkata ...and seeing the pictures and videos on web about chittagong I can assure you, and thus reiterate that I dont find Chittagong even a bit pleasing to visit ther. And why the hell should I read in length about Chittagong ?? are you required to study history of Haryana in your text books??
> 
> Its good know that you are researching so much about Kolkata.. i dont knoww your reassons, may be you like comparing our chittagong wih kolkaata, cuz we dont find it good enough to be compareed as you already know wwith even a 3 tier town in India... as far as going away of IT spcialists are concerned, please use this loss of kolkata as an excuse to develop your chittagong.. cause insspite of kolkata's loss I dnt find your chittagong developed enough to get even close to being called a town, forget about kolkata.. infact I give you the opportunity to post the pictures of your great modern "*CITY"* chittagong and prove us wrong here..
> 
> 
> 
> yo
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your wishes come true... and when you get those in chittagong, then come and do the comparison, as of now dont make yourself a laughing stock.



Some more butt hurt posts to get rid of your burning @ss! 

By the way, @Rain Man, this @Mirza Jatt has never heard of Surja Sen, Pritilata Wadeddar which means there is no mention about the history of Bengal in Indian text books, and you guys call yourselves true Bengali! lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

Species said:


> Some more butt hurt posts to get rid of your burning @ss!




You seem slightly if not fully retarded. Go mingle with your own kind; one of them is asleep west coast USA time. Wait until he wakes up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Species said:


> Some more butt hurt posts to get rid of your burning @ss!
> 
> By the way, @Rain Man, this @Mirza Jatt has never heard of Surja Sen, Pritilata Wadeddar which means there is no mention about the history of Bengal in Indian text books, and you guys call yourselves true Bengali! lol



are you seriously that retard ??? Dude I didnt even read the entire India's history book... In fact I never liked it therefore I dnt remember any character from Indian history in any part of India , may be common famous names ..In fact i am least interested in Bengal's history that my personacl choice as i am not a Bengali...now tell me how on Earth does that make @Rain Man a lesser Bengali ?? seriously troll... start posting pics of your Chitagong super CITY  or else stop brain farting here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Mirza Jatt said:


> are you seriously that retard ??? Dude I didnt even read the entire India's history book... In fact I never liked it therefore I dnt remember any character from Indian history in any part of India , may be common famous names ..In fact i am least interested in Bengal's history that my personacl choice as i am not a Bengali...now tell me how on Earth does that make @Rain Man a lesser Bengali ?? seriously troll... start posting pics of your Chitagong super CITY  or else stop brain farting here.



Even if you are not a Bengali, you seem to be brought up in West Bengal since you can read Bengali texts (as you read the number plates of those cars). Now as you have never heard of people like Surja Sen, Pritilata Wadeddar (in fact you have never heard of Chittagong), it looks like there is no detailed history of Bengal even in the text books of West Bengal. And @Rain Man claim West Bengal is the torch bearer of Bengali culture. Great!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Species said:


> Even if you are not a Bengali, you seem to be brought up in West Bengal since you can read Bengali texts (as you read the number plates of those cars). Now as you have never heard of people like Surja Sen, Pritilata Wadeddar (in fact you have never heard of Chittagong), it looks like there is no detailed history of Bengal even in the text books of West Bengal. And @Rain Man claim West Bengal is the torch bearer of Bengali culture. Great!



Me not hearing of chittagong proves west bengal history books do not have enough text ??? dude... the you're making joke of this thread with every post of yours. ok lemme tell you in simple langauge.. I dnt remember 90% of whats written in my History books cuz I dont like them ....so?

you must be having some super natural power to understand the text of acountry's text books just be reading the posts of the country's member on forums..  .. Ok lemme guess something by reading your posts... mmmmm.. I think logical reasoning books in BD have blank pages .. tell me if that correct

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Mirza Jatt said:


> Me not hearing of chittagong proves west bengal history books do not have enough text ??? dude... the you're making joke of this thread with every post of yours. as i said I dnt remember 90% of whaats written in History books.. so?



It is quite evident who's making a fool out of himself, Chittagong Armory Raid is one of the significant events in the history of Bengal, Surja Sen, Pritilata Wadeddar are national heroes, every kid who knows even the 'h' of the history of Bengal knows about them and you never heard of them. lol @Rain Man dada feeling sorry for you, this chap just revealed the actual status of Bengali culture and history in India!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Species said:


> It is quite evident who's making a fool out of himself, Chittagong Armory Raid is one of the significant events in the history of Bengal, Surja Sen, Pritilata Wadeddar are national heroes, every kid who knows even the 'h' of the history of Bengal knows about them and you never heard of them. lol @Rain Man dada feeling sorry for you, this chap just revealed the actual status of Bengali culture and history in India!



Surya Sen, not Surja.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Species said:


> It is quite evident who's making a fool out of himself, Chittagong Armory Raid is one of the significant events in the history of Bengal, Surja Sen, Pritilata Wadeddar are national heroes, every kid who knows even the 'h' of the history of Bengal knows about them and you never heard of them. lol @Rain Man dada feeling sorry for you, this chap just revealed the actual status of Bengali culture and history in India!



comprehension problems ?? Rereard my post where i mention I am least interested in History and that too bengali history. .. and i can proudly say I never head of this surja sen and Priti, Lata and wadekar...I as in Individual is just not interested to remember them... which part is not getting into your brain ?


----------



## Species

Roybot said:


> Surya Sen, not Surja.



Surya is a Sanskrit word, his name is a Bengali one, its Surja, or to be more exact "Shurjo"



Mirza Jatt said:


> comprehension problems ?? Rereard my post where i mention I am least interested in History and that too bengali history. .. and *i can proudly say I never head of this surja sen and Priti, Lata and wadekar*...I as in Individual is just not interested to remember them... which part is not getting into your brain ?



Oh forget it, you just revealed the things which are enough to stop @Rain Man 's future bragging!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Species said:


> Oh forget it, you just revealed the things which are enough to stop @Rain Man 's future bragging!



good for you.

@Rain Man : sorry to have spoiled your future bragging bro :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Species said:


> I'm sure you never heard of people like Surja Sen, Pritilata Wadeddar etc.



Good to know that in spite of being a Bangladeshi you know about the Indian freedom fighters.


----------



## Bilal9

Rain Man said:


> Good to know that in spite of being a Bangladeshi you know about the Indian freedom fighters.









Timeline Photos - Khelein Hum Jee Jaan Sey | Facebook

Chittagong armoury raid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Bilal9 said:


> Timeline Photos - Khelein Hum Jee Jaan Sey | Facebook
> 
> Chittagong armoury raid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Incidentally, just yesterday or day before I came to know from an article that even the last of the Masterda Surya Sen's family members, Jatin Sen I think, had to leave his ancestral home at Chottogram (Chittagong), Bangladesh, under certain unfortunate circumstances and migrate to India permanently, Masterda's other family members have already left Bangladesh under similar unfortunate circumstances and shifted to India, what is left of Surya Sen in Bangladesh includes some pages in history books, a few statues, and probably a confusion about whether he was a great freedom fighter or a terrorist (I actually read some Bangladeshis' posts there about this confusion).

On a different note, a Bangladeshi was wondering if they are becoming people without roots, he probably didn't know that Bangladeshis have found their roots elsewhere, far away from home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chaanmia

Rain Man said:


> Good to know that in spite of being a Bangladeshi you know about the Indian freedom fighters.


British Indian to be exact  and don't talk about masterda's family we know what north Indians did with netaji and his family  I seriously respect him .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Species

Rain Man said:


> Incidentally, just yesterday or day before I came to know from an article that even the last of the Masterda Surya Sen's family members, Jatin Sen I think, had to leave his ancestral home at Chottogram (Chittagong), Bangladesh, under certain unfortunate circumstances and migrate to India permanently, Masterda's other family members have already left Bangladesh under similar unfortunate circumstances and shifted to India, what is left of Surya Sen in Bangladesh includes some pages in history books, a few statues, and probably a confusion about whether he was a great freedom fighter or a terrorist (I actually read some Bangladeshis' posts there about this confusion).
> 
> On a different note, a Bangladeshi was wondering if they are becoming people without roots, he probably didn't know that Bangladeshis have found their roots elsewhere, far away from home.



Who is Jatin Sen? Show us the article. Surja Sen died unmarried and since he was a revolutionary he already left his family long before so he didn't have any family. Stop lying. And as for the revolutionaries of Chittagong Armory Raid, some of them left for India during partition and the rest stayed in Chittagong. One of them is Binod Bihari Chowdhury who was the last surviving revolutionary from that event. 

Binod Bihari Chowdhury - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Don't talk about us, Surja Sen, Pritilata Wadeddar are simply unknown in India, your school textbooks are only filled with the North Indian history and no mention about the history of Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

chaanmia said:


> British Indian to be exact  and don't talk about masterda's family we know what north Indians did with netaji and his family  I seriously respect him .



British India was as much India as the British America was America or French Canada was Canada. And north Indians did nothing against Netaji or his family, he is as much respected there as in any part of India.



Species said:


> Surja Sen died unmarried and since he was a revolutionary he already left his family long before so he didn't have any family.



Right, he was sent to earth from Uranus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chaanmia

Species said:


> Who is Jatin Sen? Show us the article. Surja Sen died unmarried and since he was a revolutionary he already left his family long before so he didn't have any family. Stop lying. And as for the revolutionaries of Chittagong Armory Raid, some of them left for India during partition and the rest stayed in Chittagong. One of them is Binod Bihari Chowdhury who was the last surviving revolutionary from that event.
> 
> Binod Bihari Chowdhury - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Don't talk about us, Surja Sen, Pritilata Wadeddar are simply unknown in India, your school textbooks are only filled with the North Indian history and no mention about the history of Bengal.


I was about to write this man

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Species

Rain Man said:


> Right, he was sent to earth from Uranus.


 
No but since he already left his family, nobody knows about his relatives and where they are living. You haven't shared that article yet which you were talking about. Where is the article?



chaanmia said:


> I was about to write this man



Some of these Indians will resort to anything to support their argument, no matter if it requires shameless lying.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chaanmia

Rain Man said:


> British India was as much India as the British America was America or French Canada was Canada. And north Indians did nothing against Netaji or his family, he is as much respected there as in any part of India.


 funny thing is modern Indians not knowing about shurjo sen  believe it or not he features our textbooks more prominently than general zia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

chaanmia said:


> funny thing is modern Indians not knowing about shurjo sen  believe it or not he features our textbooks more prominently than general zia



I didn't know that one common Indian who admittedly hates history as a subject and forgot 90% of what he studied in school to pass the exam, now represents the knowledge of history of all Indians. 

And Bangladeshis still wonder why their section is considered PDF's stupid & funny section.


----------



## chaanmia

Rain Man said:


> I didn't know that one common Indian who admittedly hates history as a subject and forgot 90% of what he studied in school to pass the exam, now represents the knowledge of history of all Indians.
> 
> And Bangladeshis still wonder why their section is considered PDF's stupid & funny section.


what about Nehru he was not just a common Indian right ?



Rain Man said:


> And Bangladeshis still wonder why their section is considered PDF's stupid & funny section.


considering west Bengal's low HDI (.492) degradation in intellectuality is understandable

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Species

Rain Man said:


> I didn't know that one common Indian who admittedly hates history as a subject and forgot 90% of what he studied in school to pass the exam, now represents the knowledge of history of all Indians.
> 
> And Bangladeshis still wonder why their section is considered PDF's stupid & funny section.



If a Bangladeshi forgets 90% of what he studied in school, he would still remember Surja Sen, it's not only in history text books, there are countless poems and songs on him which are enough for Bangladeshis to remember him. In India, nobody knows Surja Sen, but ask any Indian kid about Bhagat Singh, he will surely describe his entire biography fluently.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

Species said:


> No but since he already left his family, nobody knows about his relatives and where they are living. You haven't shared that article yet which you were talking about. Where is the article?
> 
> 
> 
> Some of these Indians will resort to anything to support their argument, no matter if it requires shameless lying.



*eito রাই baboor প্যান্ট khuila Dila *
*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

chaanmia said:


> what about Nehru he was not just a common Indian right ?



He was the political opponent of Netaji.


----------



## Species

Bilal9 said:


> *eito রাই baboor প্যান্ট khuila Dila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Rai babu'r kal rat e ghum hoy nai ami sure, ekhono oi post er jonno kono troll reply dite paren nai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Chittagong city looks more modern and green than Kolkata as seen from the sky.












@Roybot @rainman @gslv mk3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Homo Sapiens said:


> Chittagong city looks more modern and green than Kolkata as seen from the sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Roybot @rainman @gslv mk3


I wonder why are Indian big mouth like @gslv mk3 are silent in this post despite tagging? Does Kolkata looks even half as modern, beautiful and green as seen here the videos of Chittagong?
@Species @UKBengali @Neptune_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 24 Hours

Damn, @dray is permanently gone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Homo Sapiens said:


> I wonder why are Indian big mouth like @gslv mk3 are silent in this post despite tagging? Does Kolkata looks even half as modern, beautiful and green as seen here the videos of Chittagong?
> @Species @UKBengali @Neptune_



  half as modern...


----------



## Bilal9

Ashes said:


> Damn, @dray is permanently gone



Whaddyou mean? Banned permanently?

Guess he had enough (21) negative ratings, so no surprise there...


----------



## takeiteasy

These are 3-4 years old footages of both cities.

Reality in the ground (not aerial views) - Chittagong:





Calcutta (Kolkata), which is a city in one of the poorest states (W.Bengal). Not even bring Bangalore or Bombay here.
For a neutral person, Kolkata seems to be better.





Look at the people, poverty is there in both; But, Calcutta seems to be far better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

takeiteasy said:


> These are 3-4 years old footages of both cities.
> 
> Reality in the ground (not aerial views) - Chittagong:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calcutta (Kolkata), which is a city in one of the poorest states (W.Bengal). Not even bring Bangalore or Bombay here.
> For a neutral person, Kolkata seems to be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the people, poverty is there in both; But, Calcutta seems to be far better.


So you are comparing a narrow, gulli road of Chittagong city populated by poor working class people with that of one of the major arterial road/highway in Kolkata? That two foreigners perhaps traveled just 1 km by rickshaw in a narrow, jammed packed poor, working class areas , and you judging entire Chittagong city by that? Forget about Kolkata or 3-4 years old video. I will show you the latest 2017 video of your 'great and rich' Bangaluru city(which you consider in a different league than ''one of the poorest'' Kolkata according to you). It's a bike ride and fairly covered a large segment of the city. See how great(!) Bangaluru looks outside the silicon and IT areas.




No better than below average neighborhoods in Dhaka or Chittagong.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## takeiteasy

Homo Sapiens said:


> See how great(!) Bangaluru looks outside the silicon and IT areas


hmm..faltoo time waste.. May be Dhaka and Islamabad are bigger than Indian cities.


----------



## rishav

Homo Sapiens said:


> No better than below average neighborhoods in Dhaka or Chittagong.



dude seriously ? did you watch the videos yourself ? those chittagong roads were way more shittier looking that the bangalore roads . So much more congested , with rickshaws and other stuff. Most areas of dhaka are shittier than the areas shown in that bangalore video .



Homo Sapiens said:


> I wonder why are Indian big mouth like @gslv mk3 are silent in this post despite tagging? Does Kolkata looks even half as modern, beautiful and green as seen here the videos of Chittagong?
> @Species @UKBengali @Neptune_



i don't think there are any such planned areas in dhaka right now , let alone chittagong .





kolkata also has a new "iconic" bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

rishav said:


> dude seriously ? did you watch the videos yourself ? those chittagong roads were way more shittier looking that the bangalore roads . So much more congested , with rickshaws and other stuff. Most areas of dhaka are shittier than the areas shown in that bangalore video .
> 
> 
> 
> i don't think there are any such planned areas in dhaka right now , let alone chittagong .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kolkata also has a new "iconic" bridge



Dada - we are all plum happy that Calcutta has new buildings and a large-ish four way traffic stop.

Makes the shopping and transport of our womenfolk easier.

But we all know the ground reality of most of the city. Not just a few square miles in Newtown like shown here.

The second capital area in Dhaka was designed sixty years ago and looks as planned as this - when Calcutta had nothing of the sort. You have no clue. 

You forget we have all been to Calcutta and know what it is mostly like.

I am not going to start d*ck measuring Dhaka or Chittagong with of all places, Calcutta. And no - I am not going to post videos or images.

Try to visit Dhaka or Chittagong sometime. You will get it.



Homo Sapiens said:


> So you are comparing a narrow, gulli road of Chittagong city populated by poor working class people with that of one of the major arterial road/highway in Kolkata? That two foreigners perhaps traveled just 1 km by rickshaw in a narrow, jammed packed poor, working class areas , and you judging entire Chittagong city by that? Forget about Kolkata or 3-4 years old video. I will show you the latest 2017 video of your 'great and rich' Bangaluru city(which you consider in a different league than ''one of the poorest'' Kolkata according to you). It's a bike ride and fairly covered a large segment of the city. See how great(!) Bangaluru looks outside the silicon and IT areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No better than below average neighborhoods in Dhaka or Chittagong.



Well Bengaluru is 'great and rich' to them now because there wasn't anything worth sh*t there a few years ago. What they have there now is beyond their wildest dreams, courtesy of back office and call center jobs. No wonder they're so excited. 

Some of these Sanghi idiots have new laptops because of their call center jobs (bobs and vagine crowd) and start this d*ck measuring habit right-away. They have little clue about the rest of the world but feel that a few new roads and buildings are cause to start thumping chests.

Damn Chumcheekas....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rishav

also i think dhaka has overtaken kolkata and chittagong will soon overtake kolkata if anti industry government continues to rule west bengal .


----------



## Homo Sapiens

rishav said:


> dude seriously ? did you watch the videos yourself ? those chittagong roads were way more shittier looking that the bangalore roads . So much more congested , with rickshaws and other stuff. Most areas of dhaka are shittier than the areas shown in that bangalore video .


Only the rickshaw jam make Dhaka or Chittagong appear worse than Bangaluru. Remove rickshaw from the street of Dhaka or Chittagong it will look as good as Bangaluru. See the condition of road, roadside house and other buildings in Bangaluru. No better than the mentioned 2 cities in BD. Driving only a small part of a city can give a distorted picture of the city. What, if I post 2 videos of driving on road, one through the Delhi slum and another through the Dhaka posh areas? Will it be any justice to Delhi? The 551 no. post was much like that.

That's why I prefer drone video. It give a better and bigger picture of any city's economic condition.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rishav

Bilal9 said:


> Some of these Sanghi idiots have new laptops because of their call center jobs (bobs and vagine crowd) and start this d*ck measuring habit right-away. They have little clue about the rest of the world but feel that a few new roads and buildings are cause to start thumping chests.


lol delusional much ? look who started the di*k measuring contest , just scroll up ! this thread was inactive since 2015 !



Homo Sapiens said:


> Only the rickshaw jam make Dhaka or Chittagong appear worse than Bangaluru.* Remove rickshaw from the street of Dhaka or Chittagong it will look as good as Bangaluru.* See the condition of road, roadside house and other buildings in Bangaluru. No better than the mentioned 2 cities in BD. Driving only a small part of a city can give a distorted picture of the city. What if I post 2 video of driving on road, one through the Delhi slum and another through the Dhaka posh areas? Will it be any justice to Delhi? The 551 no. post was much like that.
> 
> That's why I prefer drone video. It give a better and bigger picture of any city's economic condition.



what ? that doesn't make sense , it's like saying remove slums from mumbai and then it will have no slums ! 

and bangalore has a traffic problem too , but it is developing metro , by 2021 it should have close to 100 kms of metro lines operational

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

rishav said:


> lol delusional much ? look who started the di*k measuring contest , just scroll up ! this thread was inactive since 2015 !
> 
> 
> 
> what ? that doesn't make sense , it's like saying remove slums from mumbai and then it will have no slums !
> 
> and bangalore has a traffic problem too , but it is developing metro , by 2021 it should have close to 100 kms of metro lines operational



You are veering off the topic Dada, it was Calcutta we were talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

Bilal9 said:


> The second capital area in Dhaka was designed sixty years ago and looks as planned as this



 More Billu delusions and butt-hurt...

And what is the name of that planned area ? 

And if Dhaka is full of such planned areas, then why did you score the lowest score in infrastructure among 10 least liveable cities...

And why the hell is your average speed even more pathetic 6.4 kph, with all your planning ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

And here comes classic Billu style BS...



Bilal9 said:


> Well Bengaluru is 'great and rich' to them now because there wasn't anything worth sh*t there a few years ago. What they have there now is beyond their wildest dreams, courtesy of back office and call center jobs. No wonder they're so excited.
> 
> Some of these Sanghi idiots have new laptops because of their call center jobs (bobs and vagine crowd) and start this d*ck measuring habit right-away. They have little clue about the rest of the world but feel that a few new roads and buildings are cause to start thumping chests.



And here we have Billu pooh-poohing the rapid development of Bangalore and many others such as Hyderabad, Pune and more...

Meanwhile the swamp people from the basket case LDC can't even fix their damn capital... and it was ranked among the world's least livable ones...so much for your criticism of India...


Oh, so the IT sector is too 'meh' for the people who stitch clothes at 20 cents an hour in a sweatshop which might collapse anytime on their heads...??  That's quite a revelation.

*Bangladeshi Sweatshops Continue to Imperil Workers’ Lives*

But I'm sure that the Bangladeshi sweatshop work is way more hi-tech & technology intensive than Indian IT and all... 

Deriding India's IT sector as as 'call center work', when the entire BPM sector has a share just 22% of India's $154 billion IT-BPM sector is expected from a liar like you. 

Now if I must ask, where the billions of dollars worth BD IT export you promised something back ?

Here is your own newspapers complaining about Indians being employed in your country due to the lack of skills among your graduates...

_Bangladeshis generally do menial jobs in India and contribute to the economy through hard work in exchange for meagre wages, whereas most Indians are gainfully employed in attractive jobs in Bangladesh, earning handsomely and remitting millions of dollars to India._
_
_
Look who is talking about chest-thumping, the people who boast about exporting a garments on LDC quota...and $59K worth Walton motorcycles & a compressor...

And Damen designed tugboats, low rise condos, a few coasters, 2 CKD BMTF assembled trucks a day, a 20 km metro rail...heck, even Biman...!!!

Is Bangladesh still ahead of India in smart-manufacturing by three decades? Or has BD increased it's lead to four ? 


Well I would agree with you on something- notwithstanding the large Indian immigrant population (legal that is) Bangladeshis sure know how the world looks like, . For example, look at these boat people- I'm sure that these folks sure know how the world look like !!

Where are Europe’s illegal migrants coming from? Surprise: It’s Bangladesh.

But I must disagree on one thing- everyone including Indians know how the capital of your LDC swamp looks like when it was ranked as world's least livable 'dump' (calling it a city would be inappropriate)


Now go whine about how 'evil Bharotis' shoot your women who went pole-vaulting to India & hung their bodies from fences...

Felani killing: Justice denied, border killings continue

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

Homo Sapiens said:


> I will show you the latest 2017 video of your 'great and rich' Bangaluru city(which you consider in a different league than ''one of the poorest'' Kolkata according to you). It's a bike ride and fairly covered a large segment of the city



This was the best you could find ? 

It looks like KR puram, in the outskirts of Bengaluru.

And even then as soon as he gets off the bylanes (second half of vid), the road infra/traffic is decent, quite good compared to Dhaka standards.


----------



## UKBengali

gslv mk3 said:


> This was the best you could find ?
> 
> It looks like KR puram, in the outskirts of Bengaluru.
> 
> And even then as soon as he gets off the bylanes (second half of vid), the road infra/traffic is decent, quite good compared to Dhaka standards.




Dude is there any point to this?

India is a little ahead in infrastructure since it had a 24 year head start in independence, and did not suffer a 9 month civil war in 1971 where it emerged as an independent country with zero foreign reserves.

India - Start of development is 1947
BD - Start of development is 1971


GDP growth

India:

http://www.livemint.com/Politics/v2...ia-GDP-growth-likely-at-65-in-201718-CSO.html

2016/2017 - 7.1%
2017/2018 - 6.5%(estimated)


BD:
2016/2017 - 7.3%
2017/2018 - 7%+(estimated)

Now BD is outgrowing India with far worse infrastructure currently. This will be remedied on the whole by the early 2020s when big-projects like Padma Bridge, Padma Bridge Railway, Payra Coal Power Plant, Roopur Nuclear Power Plant and Martarbari Coal Power Plant come online. This will push growth into 8-9% rate for the 2020s on average.

As I already have given details, 40 billion US dollars will be spent just upgrading the transport infrastructure in and around Dhaka between 2016-2035. A massive tunnel boring machine has just been produced in China to export to BD, in order to allow a 3.4km tunnel to be built in Chittagong to allow direct connection from the Dhaka-Chittagong Highway to the road from Chittagong-Cox's Bazaar.

Sorry but a multi-ethnic country like India cannot compete with a unitary state like BD, that does not have to spend so much energy just trying to keep itself from disintegrating all the time due to it's unnatural makeup.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

UKBengali said:


> Sorry but a multi-ethnic country like India cannot compete with a unitary state like BD, that does not have to spend so much energy just trying to keep itself from disintegrating all the time due to it's unnatural makeup.



Nilgiri have countered this BS of yours multiple times and I am not interested in answering your BS...Just know that there are several multi ethnic states which do way better than LDC BD.

The multi-ethnic state never had a 9 month long civil wars + multiple coups. Ah, the irony...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

gslv mk3 said:


> Nilgiri have countered this BS of yours multiple times and I am not interested in answering your BS...Just know that there are several multi ethnic states which do way better than LDC BD.
> 
> The multi-ethnic state never had a 9 month long civil wars + multiple coups. Ah, the irony...



Forget Nilgiri as he keeps getting banned.
This forum does not place any value on his opinions.

PS - Name these multi-ethnic states?
I define a multi-ethnic state being one that does NOT have one ethnicity that is more than 50% of the population. So Malyasia does not count as it has 60% Malays but Indonesia does as it has only around 40% of the most populous ethnicity. We all know Malaysia is more successful than Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

UKBengali said:


> India is a little ahead in infrastructure



Sure, a little ahead. Now since you are so much interested in power plants, try comparing the installed capacities in both countries.



UKBengali said:


> 2016/2017 - 7.1%
> 2017/2018 - 6.5%(estimated)
> 
> 
> BD:
> 2016/2017 - 7.3%
> 2017/2018 - 7%+(estimated)



_NEW DELHI: *India’s economy is expected to grow 7.3% in the next financial year and accelerate to 7.5% in 2019-20,* *bottoming out from the impact of demonetisation and GST*, the World Bank said even as it highlighted private investments and exports as the two lagging engines of growth. In its biannual publication, India Development Update, the World Bank said it expected Indian economy to clock a growth rate of 6.7% in the current financial year_

https://m.economictimes.com/news/ec...gdp-growth-at-7-3-pc/articleshow/63300359.cms

And don't forget that Indian GDP per capital (PPP) is nearly double of yours...



UKBengali said:


> Forget Nilgiri as he keeps getting banned.
> This forum does not place any value on his opinions.



Because you still can't counter him ? I did saw your reactions when he exposed the inability of your country in diversifying industry...



UKBengali said:


> This will be remedied on the whole by the early 2020s



Of course all this 'wills' & 'would's aren't supported by any independent analysis, is it ?

And not to talk about from the graduation from LDC which essentially means loss of export quotas.



UKBengali said:


> Sorry but a multi-ethnic country like India cannot compete



Sure, the present situation of both countries proves just that !!!



UKBengali said:


> I define a multi-ethnic state being one that does NOT have one ethnicity that is more than 50% of the population



You can come up with any definition as you wish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

gslv mk3 said:


> Sure, a little ahead. Now since you are so much interested in power plants, try comparing the installed capacities in both countries.



Let us wait till mid 2020s as the bulk of the current phase of infrastructure will be online by then. My real point is that BD's poor infrastructure right now is hampering economic growth but this is not the case in India.
The "infrastructure-gap" between BD and India will reduce massively by the middle of the next decade.



gslv mk3 said:


> _NEW DELHI: *India’s economy is expected to grow 7.3% in the next financial year and accelerate to 7.5% in 2019-20,* *bottoming out from the impact of demonetisation and GST*, the World Bank said even as it highlighted private investments and exports as the two lagging engines of growth. In its biannual publication, India Development Update, the World Bank said it expected Indian economy to clock a growth rate of 6.7% in the current financial year_
> 
> https://m.economictimes.com/news/ec...gdp-growth-at-7-3-pc/articleshow/63300359.cms
> 
> And don't forget that Indian GDP per capital (PPP) is nearly double of yours...



Fair enough but 7% a year is the limit of Indian growth. BD growth will only accelerate to 8-9% a year average in the 2020s




gslv mk3 said:


> Because you still can't counter him ? I did saw your reactions when he exposed the inability of your country in diversifying industry...



He may be worth listening to if he did not keep getting banned all the time.
No-one sane takes someone who gets banned constantly seriously.



gslv mk3 said:


> Of course all this 'wills' & 'would's aren't supported by any independent analysis, is it ?



These infrastructure projects are currently being built and will all be completed in 5-6 years at most. Padma Bridge will come online this year and Payra Coal power plant next year. Will have to wait a little longer for the others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

UKBengali said:


> My real point is that BD's poor infrastructure right now is hampering economic growth but this is not the case in India.
> The "infrastructure-gap" between BD and India will reduce massively by the middle of the next decade



India is building infrastructure at a must faster rate than Bangladesh & the gap will only increase.

And India is addressing inefficiencies in it's infrastructure with projects such as the road building program Bharatmala & dedicated freight corridor.



UKBengali said:


> Fair enough but 7% a year is the limit of Indian growth



IMF & WB thinks otherwise...



UKBengali said:


> BD growth will only accelerate to 8-9% a year average in the 2020s



Again, it's your 'analysis' (if one can call it that)



UKBengali said:


> He may be worth listening to if he did not keep getting banned all the time.
> No-one sane takes someone who gets banned constantly seriously.



Again we all know how your compatriots behave here & then cry victim.

People who live in their own fantasies might be 'offended' by what he says...

BTW it looks like World Bank just called out BBS lies...

_According to the international financial institution, the GDP growth of Bangladesh came down to 6.4% in 2017, compared to the 7.2% achieved in the previous fiscal year. However, the economic growth is currently stable and moving forward at a steady pace.

Commenting on the matter, Director of World Bank Group’s Development Prospect, Ayhan Kos told the correspondent: “The GDP growth will hit 6.7% in the fiscal years of 2018-19, 2019-20 and 2020-2021.

http://www.dhakatribune.com/busines...-bank-term-economic-sector-bangladesh-stable/_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

UKBengali said:


> Sorry but a multi-ethnic country like India cannot compete with a unitary state like BD, that does not have to spend so much energy just trying to keep itself from disintegrating all the time due to it's unnatural makeup.


.

Just recently a prominent south Indian politician said, he will support the independence of Dravida Nadu.One by one, south Indian are waking up to the realities of how they are getting a bad bargain in a multi ethnic hodgepodge named India.I think this is going to be a big headache for India in coming decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

Is this really Chittagong stock exchange ??  











An old 'gem' which I missed... Not to forget that legendary 'motor vehicles registered in India comment'...



Species said:


> And no I don't think Kolkata would have more such cars because Chittagong is home to some of the oldest and largest conglomerates in Bangladesh and in some cases, entire South Asia


----------



## UKBengali

Homo Sapiens said:


> .
> 
> Just recently a prominent south Indian politician said, he will support the independence of Dravida Nadu.One by one, south Indian are waking up to the realities of how they are getting a bad bargain in a multi ethnic hodgepodge named as India.I think this is going to be a big headache for India in coming decades.



I have never worried about India as I know it will disintegrate. It is an entity and not a real nation like BD.
Even multicultural countries like the Soviet Union that had 50% of one ethnicity(Russians) disintegrated and India has no ethnicity that even comes close to this.
Expect in the 2030s as some of the Southern Indian states start becoming "middle-income" countries, and the flow of tens of billions of US dollars each year of their taxes going to Bihar and Uttar Pradesh enrages the local population, coupled with massive immigration of millions of people from these poor states every year, then independence parties will get into power and demand separation. 

Kerala already has more Muslim baby births than Hindu and the gap will only increase in the future.


@gslv mk3

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

UKBengali said:


> I have never worried about India as I know it will disintegrate. It is an entity and not a real nation like BD.
> Even multicultural countries like the Soviet Union that had 50% of one ethnicity(Russians) disintegrated and India has no ethnicity that even comes close to this.
> Expect in the 2030s as some of the Southern Indian states start becoming "middle-income" countries, and the flow of tens of billions of US dollars each year of their taxes going to Bihar and Uttar Pradesh enrages the local population, coupled with massive immigration of millions of people from these poor states every year, then independence parties will get into power and demand separation.
> 
> Kerala already has more Muslim baby births than Hindu and the gap will only increase in the future.
> 
> 
> @gslv mk3



More '2030' dreams by a bunch of weaklings...

  

Worry about global warming & storm surges that might happen by 2030...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

gslv mk3 said:


> More '2030' dreams by a bunch of weaklings...
> 
> 
> 
> Worry about global warming & storm surges that might happen by 2030...



BD land area has increased by 2000 square kms since the 1950s.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

UKBengali said:


> BD land area has increased by 2000 square kms since the 1950s.



2000 more square km of low lying land on to go under water...

And still grossly overpopulated...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

gslv mk3 said:


> 2000 more square km of low lying land on to go under water...
> 
> And still grossly overpopulated...




No more populated than SE UK and that has plenty of spaces of green fields in-between towns and cities. Lots of people in this part of UK live in nice big houses.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

UKBengali said:


> No more populated than SE UK and that has plenty of spaces of green fields in-between towns and cities



SE UK is not a disaster prone low lying area...

BTW does that 5000 square mile include low lying islands and sandbars ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

gslv mk3 said:


> SE UK is not a disaster prone low lying area...
> 
> BTW does that 5000 square mile include low lying islands and sandbars ?



Try Holland which is even more low lying than BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

UKBengali said:


> Try Holland which is even more low lying than BD.



Dutch are well known for their hydraulic engineering and they aren't from a LDC.


----------



## UKBengali

gslv mk3 said:


> Dutch are well known for their hydraulic engineering and they aren't from a LDC.



BD is getting Dutch assistance with sea level defences.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gslv mk3

UKBengali said:


> BD is getting Dutch assistance with sea level defences.



And funding from ?


----------



## Homo Sapiens

gslv mk3 said:


> And funding from ?


Read about Bangladesh:delta plan 2100AD. It is a joint Dutch-Bangla working project to mitigate any potential sea level rise and boost the coastal community's safety and livelihood.Anyway it will be an overkill and will not be required to fully implement.Now scientists are predicting that sea level 'may' rise 0.7-1.2 meter by 2300 AD.That is almost 300 years from now.You can expect our southern coastal areas to elevate 2 meter by then with just natural process due to river slit sedimentation in the mouth of Bay of Bengal.So the net result will that we will gain extra few thousand sq. km.
*0.7-Meter Minimum Global Sea-Level Rise by 2300, Even With Paris Agreement*
https://www.greenoptimistic.com/minimum-global-sea-level-rise-2300-20180301/#.WrG7lTe-nIU

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

Homo Sapiens said:


> Read about Bangladesh:delta plan 2100AD



Another plan ??


----------

